# Les bracelets (officiels ou adaptables)



## DjCaribou (7 Août 2015)

bonjour à tous,
Adepte des produits de la Pomme et heureux possesseur d'une Apple Watch depuis hier, j'ai longuement parcouru ce forum avant de franchir le pas et de me décider sur le modèle que j'allais prendre. 

J'ai vite fait mon choix sur le boîtier : un 42 en édition standard, mais j'ai longuement hésité sur le choix du bracelet. 

Je trouvais les différences de tarifs exhorbitantes chez Apple et j'ai fini par me décider à prendre un bracelet sport standard et acheter à côté un bracelet d'une autre marque.

Dans la théorie, un choix judicieux, car les tarifs sont très inférieurs et les modèles nombreux, ce qui laisse un large choix... Pour moi, dans la théorie seulement...

En cherchant sur ce forum et sur d'autres, je n'ai malheureusement pas trouvé bcp d'infos sur les bracelets, mis à part des échanges d'avis glissés dans d'autres discussions


Je propose donc cette discussion, afin d'échanger sur les modèles de bracelet, officiels ou non


----------



## DjCaribou (7 Août 2015)

Donc, pour moi, 1er retour d'expérience :

- j'ai pris un bracelet sport noir, pensant le remplacer par un "non-officiel", plus à mon goût. 
Finalement, à réception, le bracelet est de très bonne qualité, s'adapte bien au poignet, est assez discret et ne fait pas si sport que ça. Autre point positif selon moi, le bracelet s'incruste dans la montre, sans bague. Il y a donc une continuité entre le boîtier et la montre. Cela paraît anodin, mais au poignet ça change tout. Bref, je suis très agréablement surpris par ce bracelet.

- le lendemain, je reçois un bracelet Hoco en cuir premium, acheté chez Am...on





J'ai trouvé ce modèle chez plusieurs marchands, dont des chinois, à des tarifs très différents. 
Je me suis dit qu'il y avait des "Hoco" officiels et des copies chinoises. Je suis allé sur le site d'Hoco, basé en Australie et vantant une fabrication de qualité. 
Donc je confirme mon choix pour un vendeur officiel de la marque.

A réception, c'est la douche froide : produit fabriqué en Chine, un cuir qui ne sent pas le cuir.
Et c'est pourtant bien un produit de la marque australienne !!

Bon, tant pis, le modèle me plait quand même, bien que j'ai payé presque deux fois plus cher pour un bracelet qui était sensé être de qualité premium. 

Au poignet, 2 eme déception : les bagues de fixation transforment complètement la montre. On dirait maintenant un boîtier avec un bracelet autour. 

Finalement, j'ai renvoyé le bracelet en cuir et j'ai remis le sport.

Je cherche donc maintenant un bracelet un peu plus travaillé, non officiel (a cause des prix prohibitifs), mais sans boucle. Uniquement un bracelet qui s'insère directement dans le boîtier. 

Des pistes ?


----------



## fousfous (7 Août 2015)

Tu as ceux qui ressemblent au bracelet en cuir magnétique sur aliexpress pour pas chère.
Par contre celui que tu as pris tu vas avoir mal au poignet à cause du fermoir.


----------



## DjCaribou (7 Août 2015)

Merci du conseil, j'en avais effectivement vu sur Ali, mais comme je n'avais vu aucun com sur ces copies, j'ai passé mon chemin.

Des retours sur le milanais ? J'ai cru voir des déçus a cause des rayures


----------



## fousfous (7 Août 2015)

Si il y avait eu des retours mais des sujets ont été mélangés et c'ett le bazars du coup.
Moi j'en ai commandé un mais je pourrais te dire que après l'avoir reçus 
Pour le milanais les non Apple sont tous de mauvaise qualité au niveau de la maille.


----------



## newone (8 Août 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Si il y avait eu des retours mais des sujets ont été mélangés et c'ett le bazars du coup.
> Moi j'en ai commandé un mais je pourrais te dire que après l'avoir reçus
> Pour le milanais les non Apple sont tous de mauvaise qualité au niveau de la maille.


Je ne suis pas venu depuis un moment mais je n'ai pas retrouvé le sujet sur les bracelets tiers  il était bien fournit !

Sinon j'ai acheté plusieurs(un de chaque couleur) bracelets magnétiques cuir en Chine, ils sont top! Et pas de souci dans la durée.

Les aimants tiennent bien puisque j'ai couru avec 1h et ça n'a pas lâché


----------



## fousfous (8 Août 2015)

Je crois qu'il a fusionné avec le sujet sur les Watch gris sidéral...
Je pense que j'ai acheté le même que le tiens en bleu, seul défaut: c'est trop long a venir  C'est venu en combien de temps pour toi déjà?
La transpiration ça risque pas de l'abîmer le bracelet?


----------



## romaing34 (9 Août 2015)

Effectivement c'est la pagaille avec la fusion des sujets sur les bracelets tiers... Espérons que ce topic restera en place 

Pour ceux qui ont acheté des copies du Leather Loop, quelques questions :

- Ils sont a priori en taille unique, il me faudrait du M d'après mes essais en Apple Store (poignet de 16cm). Ca passe bien ?

- Sur d'autres forums US, certains se plaignent d'un manque d'ajustement au niveau des attaches (quelques vides sur les côtés par rapport à l'officiel). Vous confirmez ? Si oui, pouvez-vous publier une photo ?

- Et enfin, si vous êtes content de votre achat, quel vendeur privilégier sur Ali*****ss ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Août 2015)

Acheté le mien sur aliexpress en bleu... Très bon, sauf que j'ai un petit défaut après un mois: sur un côté, l'espèce de matériaux plastique utilise pur fermer les cotes est parti sur 2 maillons... Un peu moins esthétique mais très peu visible... Pour le prix ça n'est pas bien gênant, c'est mon bracelet préféré (j'ai un bracelet a maillon hoco 5 beads, un bracelet sport noir Apple et le bracelet copie chinoise du bleu magnétique).


----------



## newone (11 Août 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Je crois qu'il a fusionné avec le sujet sur les Watch gris sidéral...



C'est bien ce qui me semblait... Dans le genre pas logique.

Concernant ces fameux bracelets, j'ai aussi le matériau sur le côté qui s'effrite légèrement, mais ce n'est pas visible.

Concernant la taille, c'est une taille unique. 
Pour info mon poignet fait 17cm, et je mets le bracelet sport taille S après le 3 eme cran. Le bracelet cuir me va tout juste, donc ça devrait aller pour toi.

La sueur, pour l'instant rien à déclarer, mais je ne fais pas de sport avec habituellement.


Sur ali tu as plein de vendeur mais le fournisseur reste le même, donc logiquement, prends le moins cher, en t assurant qu'il ait quand même plus de 96/98% de satisfaction client et pas mal de commandes à son actif (on va dire minimum un diamant bleu) 


Et si jamais, je vend au prix d'achat un cuir noir et un autre rouge neufs (je ne garde que le bleu <3 )


----------



## fousfous (18 Août 2015)

C'est bon je l'ai reçu, par contre c'est vrai que c'est grand, j'ai la languette qui va jusqu'en haut de la watch et ça donne l'air un peu con ^^ Si y a une astuce pour plus la voir je suis preneur 
Et on voit que pour la sport les bracelet clair voir fluo lui vont très bien, après faut aussi que mon oeil s'y habitue je pense.


----------



## yanakagva (19 Août 2015)

> Si y a une astuce pour plus la voir je suis preneur



Un bon vieux coup de ciseau ? 

Plus sérieusement j'ai aussi acheté une version bleue, je me demande quand même si c'est du cuir ou du plastique.. J'ai jamais touché à un original apple je me demandais aussi si celui d'Apple était souple au niveau du matelassage ou tout dur comme la copie..

sinon j'ai recommandé deux nouvelles couleurs que je devais bientôt recevoir ainsi qu'un LINK copié, je vous ferais un feedback dès réception avec quelques photos


----------



## fousfous (19 Août 2015)

J'y ai pensé mais j'ai peur que ça fragilise l'ensemble :/
Je le trouve plutôt souple justement, et je dirais que c'est du plastique vue le prix et la meilleur souplesse que celui d'Apple, niveau touché c'est la même chose aussi (ce qui est une bonne nouvelle comme j'adore le touché).
Par contre le bracelet me fait de belles traces rouges sur le poignet.


----------



## fousfous (20 Août 2015)

Voila ce que ça donne sur moi, légèrement trop grand avec la languette qui dépasse.


----------



## Vanton (20 Août 2015)

La forme n'est pas strictement identique à celle de l'original. C'est léger mais ça me saute aux yeux sur vos photos, portant l'original au quotidien.


----------



## fousfous (20 Août 2015)

Ah bon c'est à dire?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Août 2015)

J'ai le même par conte j'ai les côtes qui partent de plus en plus.. A ce rythme la dans 15 jours je n'aurai plus rien sur les côtes du bracelet... Dommage, c'est mon préféré (j'en ai un a maillon et le sport noir)


----------



## fousfous (20 Août 2015)

Tu peux pas mettre de la colle par exemple pour protéger? (Ou une autre pâte qui tiens au plastique)


----------



## jackpote (5 Septembre 2015)

Vous avez vu que Hoco propose la réplique du bracelet d'Apple ? 

http://hoco.watch/collections/feature-products/products/link-bracelet-for-apple-watch


----------



## fousfous (5 Septembre 2015)

Oui enfin "réplique" Pas très ressemblait je trouve, surtout le mécanisme qui dépasse énormément et qui doit faire pal et les maillons qui n'ont pas du tout la même forme.


----------



## jackpote (5 Septembre 2015)

Bon ok puisque tu es tellement pointilleux une "presque" réplique ... 






Pour moi c'est le seul bracelet non officiel qui me donne envie pour ma sport grise. Sauf qu'il n'existe pas en 38mm, et j'espère pour le moment.


----------



## fousfous (5 Septembre 2015)

Je l'avais déjà vu ce bracelet, mais avec le fermoir qui dépasse autant et qui rentre dans la peau je ne vois pas comme ça peut être confortable.


----------



## jackpote (5 Septembre 2015)

http://m.imgur.com/gallery/BL8Qi

Il dépasse bcp là ?


----------



## jackpote (7 Septembre 2015)

La copie du Bracelet Link d'Apple. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/For-Apple-Wat...P-/281781132523?nav=SEARCH&varId=580781183592


----------



## fousfous (7 Septembre 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> La copie du Bracelet Link d'Apple.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/For-Apple-Wat...P-/281781132523?nav=SEARCH&varId=580781183592


Tu sais qu'ils ont repris juste les photos du site d'Apple?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Septembre 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> La copie du Bracelet Link d'Apple.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/For-Apple-Wat...P-/281781132523?nav=SEARCH&varId=580781183592


C'est extrêmement cher! Il est moins cher en direct de Chine chez aliexpress!


----------



## jackpote (7 Septembre 2015)

T'as un lien ?


----------



## fousfous (7 Septembre 2015)

Bah celui de la vidéo viens de chez aliexpress déjà.


----------



## jackpote (7 Septembre 2015)

T'as un lien pour l'acheter moins cher ???


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Septembre 2015)

25 euros livraison incluse sur aliexpress...


----------



## jackpote (8 Septembre 2015)

Pour la 3ème fois... As tu un lien ?


----------



## jackpote (8 Septembre 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> 25 euros livraison incluse sur aliexpress...



Puisque apparemment t'as des yeux de linx, donne moi un lien du bracelet Link a 25€ FDP inclu (comme sur les dernières photos que j'ai poster). Moi je trouve plus vers 50€ et 60 jours ouvrés de livraison. Merci d'avance.


----------



## jackpote (9 Septembre 2015)

Tu réponds pas Moumou92 ? Sûrement par ça existe pas, et que tu es le pro du moi je ... 

Bref. 

Bracelet RED product. Sport officiel ! http://9to5mac.com/2015/09/09/new-a...rt-band-seemingly-leaks-ahead-of-apple-event/


----------



## fousfous (9 Septembre 2015)

Pourquoi tu dis officiel alors que c'est justement que des rumeurs?


----------



## jackpote (9 Septembre 2015)

par ce que c'est officiel maintenant ...


----------



## fousfous (9 Septembre 2015)

Oui, maintenant, mais avant ça ne l'étais pas... Faut arrêter de prendre toutes les rumeurs pour vérité...


----------



## jackpote (9 Septembre 2015)

et tout les rumeurs pour des fausses vérité ... 

allez sans rancune


----------



## DjCaribou (10 Septembre 2015)

Hé les gars, on se détend...
Le sujet c'est les bracelets, c'est pas de savoir lequel a la plus gosse...


----------



## Vanton (10 Septembre 2015)

Ce qui est amusant avec les rumeurs c'est qu'elles ont quasiment toutes été justes cette fois


----------



## fousfous (10 Septembre 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Ce qui est amusant avec les rumeurs c'est qu'elles ont quasiment toutes été justes cette fois


Toutes? C'est juste que le cerveau humain oublie celles qui ont été fausses...


----------



## Vanton (10 Septembre 2015)

Il a manqué HomeKit sur l'Apple Tv, Force Touch sur l'iPad pro, et de nouveaux matériaux pour combler l'espace tarifaire entre la Watch classique et la Watch Edition, en gros


----------



## jackpote (10 Septembre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Toutes? C'est juste que le cerveau humain oublie celles qui ont été fausses...



J'ai quand même vu que Vanton avait utilisé les mots " quasiment toutes"... 

Allez sans rancune.


----------



## fousfous (10 Septembre 2015)

Il y a aussi l'iPhone 6C, le processeur (enfin bon ça se voyais que c'était un A8X rebaptisé A9 pour tromper) et j'en passe...


----------



## jackpote (10 Septembre 2015)

Mais alors toi tu dis vraiment n'importe quoi. La c'est bon c'est trop. 

Aucune rumeur a annoncé un iPhone 6C ! Encore mieux les rumeurs annoncé que le 5C sortait du catalogue et était remplacé par l'iPhone 5S ! Ce qui est le cas aujourd'hui... 

La franchement j'ai l'impression que tu es continuellement à côté de la plaque toi.


----------



## fousfous (10 Septembre 2015)

pas de rumeurs pour l'iPhone 6C? Pourtant il y en a eu... Après si tu ne comptes que celles dites juste avant la keynote c'est facile aussi...
Mentir comme ça franchement...

Et je t'en pris regarde le nombres d'articles la dessus:
http://www.igen.fr/search/google/iP...50200874:dv79jl-aeya&cof=FORID:11&sitesearch=


----------



## Vanton (10 Septembre 2015)

Les rumeurs pour le 6C évoquent une sortie décalée, soit en novembre soit en début d'année prochaine


----------



## fousfous (10 Septembre 2015)

Ou en même temps que le 6S...


----------



## Vanton (10 Septembre 2015)

J'y ai jamais cru


----------



## jackpote (10 Septembre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> pas de rumeurs pour l'iPhone 6C? Pourtant il y en a eu... Après si tu ne comptes que celles dites juste avant la keynote c'est facile aussi...
> Mentir comme ça franchement...
> 
> Et je t'en pris regarde le nombres d'articles la dessus:
> http://www.igen.fr/search/google/iP...50200874:dv79jl-aeya&cof=FORID:11&sitesearch=



Y a rumeurs et rumeurs. Il y a quelques personnes qui ont sûrement des bras long et qu'Apple autorise à parler ... 

Certaines rumeurs sont, à mon avis, gentiment distillées par Apple à des personnes de "confiance". 

Il faut pas confondre les "rumeurs" officielles style 9to5mac avec les envies de certain blogueurs. 

Quand je poste une photos de la boîte du bracelet RED quelques heures avant la keynote, c'était pas peine d'être négatif en me disant que c'est une "rumeur".

Bref...


----------



## fousfous (10 Septembre 2015)

Mais ça n'empêche que les rumeurs c'est de rumeurs, qu'elles soient vrai ou pas...
Par définition ce qui n'est pas officiel est encore une rumeur, il y a eu tellement de changement de dernières minutes, des trucs dont on était sur que ça allait arriver...


----------



## Vanton (11 Septembre 2015)

Je pense que le changement de dernière minute le plus remarquable était pour le MacBook Pro en 2006... 

Il y en a eu plusieurs. Déjà entre sa présentation et sa commercialisation les processeurs avaient été mis à jour par Apple.

Ensuite il s'est avéré qu'un homme a acheté un jour un PowerBook d'occasion. Il avait un problème avec et il est allé en Apple Store. Les genius étaient sur le cul... Non seulement le numéro de série de son ordi n'était pas dans leur base de données, mais en plus son PowerBook était... sous processeur Intel ! Ce qui est théoriquement totalement impossible puisse les premiers portables Intel ont été les MacBook Pro. 

Il s'avère que ça n'était pas un prototype, la carte mère n'étant pas rouge. Non, c'est simplement qu'Apple aurait décidé au dernier moment de changer le nom de l'ordi, quelques jours avant sa présentation et après le début de la production. Il a donc existé toute une série de PowerBook Intel, qu'Apple n'a jamais commercialisée. Et celui du type était sorti de ce stock on ne sait trop comment.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Septembre 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Tu réponds pas Moumou92 ? Sûrement par ça existe pas, et que tu es le pro du moi je ...
> 
> Bref.
> 
> Bracelet RED product. Sport officiel ! http://9to5mac.com/2015/09/09/new-a...rt-band-seemingly-leaks-ahead-of-apple-event/


Alors d'une je ne répond pas par ce que je ne me connecte pas chaque jour pour lire mes messages ici.. J'ai parfois une vie en dehors du forum (et oui...).

De deux je ne donne pas le lien car j'utilise l'appli aliexpress et que je n'ai pas moyen d'exporter le lien (pas trouvé en tout cas...). J'estime que tu peut chercher par toi même... Ce n'est pas compliqué de taper la recherche "Apple watch link bracelet" et de faire un trie des résultats par prix quand même...

Non sinon je rejoint les camarades, ça n'est pas u concours de qui a la plus grosse, on s'en moque non? Si tu ne la trouve pas, acheté celui a 60euros...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Septembre 2015)

Par exemple:

New Link Bracelet For Apple Watch Band 42mm stainless steel Watchband With Metal Adapter Like original Wristband
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-...hband-With-Metal-Adapter-1-1/32393453237.html

(Je viens de trouver la fonction pour extraire le lien, je suis sympa je te lâché le boulot...). Il suffit de chercher un peu...


----------



## jackpote (11 Septembre 2015)

C'est bien ce que je pensais. Merci pour ton lien et tes interventions. Mais j'aurai pensé que tu trouverai facilement une différence sur les photos du bracelet que tu me présente et celui des liens photos et vidéo que j'ai posté.


----------



## Vanton (11 Septembre 2015)

Effectivement le design est assez différent. Maillons plus larges, pas la même forme...


----------



## jackpote (11 Septembre 2015)

Et oui ce qui justifie peut être la différence de prix ...


----------



## fousfous (11 Septembre 2015)

Et mécanisme bien différent aussi


----------



## jackpote (11 Septembre 2015)

Qui se sent de le commander et me dire si il est bien ?? [emoji4]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Septembre 2015)

Pour un peu plus cher il u à celui ci (mais toujours pas a 60 euros): New Luxury For Apple Watch Band 42mm Link Bracelet stainless steel With Metal Adapter Case 1:1 original For iwatch Watchbands
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-...el-With-Metal-Adapter-Case-1/32438073007.html


Ou encore celui-ci:

High Quality Link Bracelet 316L stainless steel Watchband For Apple watch Band Luxury For iWatch Band 38/42mm
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Real...-Apple-watch-Band-Luxury-For/32425800946.html

Ou encore celui ci...

Ce sont tous les mêmes, certainement produits au même endroit... Et je te garanti qu'entre ton lien Ebay, et ceux-ci, il n'y a rien qui change sauf le prix...


----------



## jackpote (12 Septembre 2015)

Je pense qu'on a pas les même yeux et l'attachement aux détails. 

Regarde juste le fermoirs des bracelets que tu me présentes et celui que je t'ai présenté. Et après dit moi si tu vois une différence.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Septembre 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Je pense qu'on a pas les même yeux et l'attachement aux détails.
> 
> Regarde juste le fermoirs des bracelets que tu me présentes et celui que je t'ai présenté. Et après dit moi si tu vois une différence.


Je peut te garantir que non: sur les photos Ebay , tu ne voit pas le fermoir dans le même angle... Je peut t'assurer que tout ces bracelets copiés proviennent de la même ligne d'assemblage en Chine... Mais si tu préfères mettre 60$ au lieu de 40, c'est ton choix pas le mien...


----------



## jackpote (12 Septembre 2015)

Bon allez j'abandonne avec toi.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Septembre 2015)

En même temps est ce que c'est si important?


----------



## Vanton (12 Septembre 2015)

Pour nous autres qui vous lisons, clairement, non... [emoji1]

[emoji6]


----------



## Baldur51 (14 Septembre 2015)

Heureux possesseur d'une Watch 42mm Gris sidéral depuis hier, je cherche à me commander un bracelet supplémentaire. J'ai regardé le forum pour me décider entre un bracelet "tiers" comme celui en cuir matelassé, mais j'avoue que les délais de 1 mois et plus sur Ali express me rebute une peu....  Et puis il y a les nouveaux bracelets présenté mercredi dernier lors du Keynote et je pense craqué pour la version "Noyer",vous en pensez quoi avec le boitier gris sidéral ? (je trouve aucune photo sur le net !)


----------



## Vanton (14 Septembre 2015)

Ces configurations non commercialisées sont très dures à trouver en photo...


----------



## jackpote (14 Septembre 2015)

J'ai l'impression qu'avec la Watch sport grise y a pas un grand choix de bracelet qui aille bien


----------



## Musaran (14 Septembre 2015)

J'avais jusqu’à mercredi soir, tous les bracelets sport, pour mon Apple Watch sport gris sidéral.

Au final, je n'utilise quasiment plus le noir, préférant le blanc et le bleu. Même le vert est finalement assez sympathique, j'avais peur avec les photos, mais finalement, il est cool.

J'ai commandé dès mercredi soir, le RED.

Je pense sérieusement que le Noyer peut donner un truc relativement sympa. Ça sera surement mon prochain bracelet, avec le turquoise.


----------



## jackpote (14 Septembre 2015)

J'espère que tu nous posteras quelques photos ?! [emoji6]


----------



## Baldur51 (14 Septembre 2015)

bon je pense commander le Noyer


----------



## jackpote (18 Septembre 2015)

Alors celui la je l'adore !!! Magnifique ! 

http://www.bexargoods.com/products/apple-watch-strap?variant=3871779009


----------



## whyme33 (23 Septembre 2015)

Salut pour info, je cherchais depuis longtemps un bracelet milanais compatible avec la watch sport space grey  et j'ai acheté sur Am...on un bracelet de chez Jetech noir et j'en suis super content. (59€ au lieu de 169€) et très bonne qualité de l'ensemble.


----------



## whyme33 (23 Septembre 2015)

http://www.amazon.fr/gp/aw/d/B013SAJQB2?vs=1
Par contre il a augmenté...


----------



## Baldur51 (24 Septembre 2015)

Ta moyen de faire des photos perso de ton achat pour que l'on puisse se rendre compte ? Car les photo photoshopés non merci


----------



## whyme33 (24 Septembre 2015)

Comment je fais pour uploader une photo?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2015)

whyme33 a dit:


> Comment je fais pour uploader une photo?


Bonjour,

Il suffit de passer par un hébergeur


----------



## whyme33 (24 Septembre 2015)

http://zupimages.net/up/15/39/c69w.jpeg


----------



## whyme33 (24 Septembre 2015)

http://zupimages.net/up/15/39/dnl5.jpeg


----------



## Yzelig (24 Septembre 2015)

Je suis pas un gros fan du milanais mais ça semble très propre...


----------



## whyme33 (24 Septembre 2015)

Oui c'est vraiment bien fait, le seul bémol concerne les accroches qui sont de couleur noire et non space grey. Mais ça ne se voit pas trop..


----------



## jackpote (24 Septembre 2015)

Les attaches noir fond le même effet que le sport band noir du coup


----------



## jackpote (24 Septembre 2015)

Édit : vous connaissez des attaches vendu séparément de couleur du gris sidéral de la Watch sport ?


----------



## Baldur51 (24 Septembre 2015)

c'est plutôt très propre pour du non officiel !


----------



## terenciode (25 Septembre 2015)

oui il a l'air pas mal dis moi tu pourrais nous faire une petite video en faisant bouger l'objet et tout histoire de voir ce que ça donne en vrai. car ça pourrait m'interesse.

t'as vu la peinture que s'ecaillait ? est ce que tu a stesté le maillon made in apple et tu peux me dire les differences avec le tiens ? ( car j'avais vu un autre bah les mailles c'etait absolument pas pareil qu'apple c'etait de la vrai merde quoi )


merci beaucoup


----------



## iMrjX (28 Septembre 2015)

Je vous invites à faire le tour de vos magasins locaux tel que bijouteries horloger ou même petit serrurier...
Voici comment je me suis fait plaisir aujourd'hui chez un petit serrurier qui a encore en vente quelque bracelets en vente au détails...
https://flic.kr/p/yUKsvF
Ayant déjà acheté un bracelet milanais noir sur Amazone je possédai donc les adaptateurs pour y mettre n'importe quel bracelet finalement. En cuir véritable il ne m'a coûtait que 15€! Effet garantie! Et un avantage non négligeable, j'ai pu essayer avant de l'acheter [emoji6]
Voici d'autre photo...
https://flic.kr/p/zcgi7k
https://flic.kr/p/z9XokL
https://flic.kr/p/zbefQU


----------



## jackpote (28 Septembre 2015)

Yes en effet c'est ce que je cherche à faire moi aussi ! 

Mais je cherche des attaches de bonne qualité et surtout grise sidérale ! Et je trouve pas ...


----------



## iMrjX (28 Septembre 2015)

Gris sidéral comme le boîtier de la watch sport j'avoue que je n'ai jamais vue mais tu sais la tige se vois très peu donc le gris métallisé ne jurera pas non plus je pense. Regarde sur la mienne ils sont même noir et je ne trouve pas que ça choc beaucoup


----------



## jackpote (28 Septembre 2015)

Tu as des modèles de bonne qualité même en noir à m'inquiéter ? Merci d'avance


----------



## iMrjX (28 Septembre 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Tu as des modèles de bonne qualité même en noir à m'inquiéter ? Merci d'avance


Non pas vraiment de recommandation à te faire. Après moi j'ai acheté sur eBay (et non Amazon comme dis avant) par le vendeur Slideur. Il est en France donc livraison très rapide [emoji6] c'est l'avantage. J'ai les adaptateurs depuis Juillet je crois et j'ai pas à me plaindre pour l'instant.


----------



## jackpote (28 Septembre 2015)

Vous pensez que c'est bien ça ? 

Livré de france gratuitement. 

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Adaptateur-d...-Watch-38mm-/201429283217?hash=item2ee61ef191


----------



## iMrjX (28 Septembre 2015)

Tu peux trouver moins chers...
Moi j'ai acheté celui là à ce vendeur
http://m.ebay.fr/itm/Adaptateur-Apple-Watch-42-mm-Gris-Sideral-/131613738758?nav=SEARCH
Il livre sous 2-3 jours ouvrés


----------



## jackpote (29 Septembre 2015)

Je viens de commander un adaptateur 38mm. J'espère que la qualité sera au rdv


----------



## todoweb (29 Septembre 2015)

J'ai eu un peu de mal à le recevoir mais voici ma chinoiserie. 40 jours pour qu'il arrive, dont 25 bloqués en douane ! Il est très confortable, j'alterne avec la version Sport lorsque je joue au basket (Je mets un bandeaux de tennis dessus).

Un poil déçu de la couleur que je voyais plus marron foncé. Je vais commander un adaptateur pour me faire plaisir plus facilement. 







Celui de Jackpot me plait beaucoup mais trop cher.

http://www.bexargoods.com/products/apple-watch-strap?variant=3871779009


----------



## jackpote (30 Septembre 2015)

Jackpote avec un "e" [emoji6][emoji1]

Moi aussi j'adore celui de bexargoods mais 140 dollars livré sans l'avoir vu en vrai ça fait peur.

Commande le et après tu nous fait plein de photos ![emoji1]


----------



## todoweb (30 Septembre 2015)

Ahaha... Je pars à Montréal puis NY dans 3 semaines, je verrai ce que j'y trouve avant de commander  J'ai juste pris un adaptateur au cas ou !


----------



## jackpote (30 Septembre 2015)

Pas mal se site de bracelet haut de gamme. 

http://www.watchstyle.fr/pd13231520...nge_AND_search2_EQ_L_AND_{EOL}&categoryId=107

http://www.watchstyle.fr/pd13964831...0mm_AND_search2_EQ_L_AND_{EOL}&categoryId=106

C'est deux bracelet sont jolie et en plus water résistance ! 

Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## todoweb (30 Septembre 2015)

J'ai bien la version Cuir Marron... Tiens, une question, il faut prendre quelle taille de bracelet avec l'adaptateur ?

Merci


----------



## jackpote (30 Septembre 2015)

Avec le 38mm apparement c'est 22mm maximum. 

J'adore le cuir marron. En plus il a l'air d'être résistant à l'eau. Ça pourrait bien le faire avec la watch sport grise sidéral


----------



## terenciode (30 Septembre 2015)

perso je suis extremement interessé par le brachelet millanais black de Jetech.

mais j'attend un test de quelqu'un qui le compare à celui d'apple. Car il vaut quand même La moitié de son prix 80 euros ( en noir, 60 en argent ) c'est quand même cher? et voir si l'aimant est fort et si la partie aimanté se raye pas comme celui d'apple


----------



## jackpote (30 Septembre 2015)

Je trouve ça cher pour de la "contrefaçon" chinoise ...


----------



## terenciode (30 Septembre 2015)

en attendant c'est selon moi le plus beau bracelet le milanais.

Celui d'apple est aussi chinois et a pas mal de soucis, aimant pas assez fort + se raye. alors si d'autres peuvent faire mieux pour moins cher.

c'est vraiment le bracelet le plus innovant que j'ai connu, etant collectionneur de montres ( automatiques ) j'ai été emballé par ce bracelet. mais 160 euros le bracelet... bof


----------



## jackpote (30 Septembre 2015)

C'est sur que si la qualités est au rendez-vous c'est pas la peine de prendre le made in Apple. 

Moi je envie de me laisser tenter par celui la

http://www.watchstyle.fr/pd17143172... mm_AND_search2_EQ_L_AND_{EOL}&categoryId=130


----------



## terenciode (30 Septembre 2015)

sinon apple me fait assez rire avec son bracelet a maillon avec systeme fermoir revolutionnaire des deux cotés... ça fait 3 ans que j'ai ça sur mon automatique 

il est pas mal oui, mais dommage qu'il y a pas de photos de l'interieur histoire de voir comment c'est


----------



## iMrjX (1 Octobre 2015)

todoweb a dit:


> J'ai bien la version Cuir Marron... Tiens, une question, il faut prendre quelle taille de bracelet avec l'adaptateur ?
> 
> Merci


Pour une AWS 42 il fait du 24 ou 26! Moi j'ai pris du 26 sur mes photos un peu plus haut. Ça passe mais c'est juste juste. L'avantage c'est que ça comble bien le trou de l'adaptateur


----------



## iMrjX (1 Octobre 2015)

Pas mal ton site jackpote! [emoji108]


----------



## todoweb (1 Octobre 2015)

Ok merci pour les dimensions, j'ai une 42


----------



## jackpote (1 Octobre 2015)

Pour une watch 38mm vous confirmez que la taille max c'est 22mm pour un bracelet ?


----------



## iMrjX (1 Octobre 2015)

Je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas essayé avec une 38mm. Mais je dirais entre 20 et 22 en effet.


----------



## fousfous (1 Octobre 2015)

terenciode a dit:


> sinon apple me fait assez rire avec son bracelet a maillon avec systeme fermoir revolutionnaire des deux cotés... ça fait 3 ans que j'ai ça sur mon automatique
> 
> il est pas mal oui, mais dommage qu'il y a pas de photos de l'interieur histoire de voir comment c'est


C'est révolutionnaire dans le sens que c'est complément intégré dans les maillons, y a rien qui dépasse.


----------



## jackpote (1 Octobre 2015)

http://m.ebay.fr/itm/NOIR-INOX-BAND...lmer-MADE-IN-GERMANY-/371302605764?nav=SEARCH

Celui ci de marque Vollmer doit être bien sympathique


----------



## terenciode (1 Octobre 2015)

il ne me plait absolument pas je recherche une maille fine, pas cette grosse maille qu'on peut voir sur ces photos.

mais ce n'est que mon avis ^^


----------



## iMrjX (2 Octobre 2015)

Des adapteurs AW qui m'ont l'air de très bonne qualité...
http://www.bandclip.watch/fr/
Jugez par vous même!


----------



## iMrjX (2 Octobre 2015)

@jackpote y a même le gris sidéral que tu cherchais!


----------



## jackpote (2 Octobre 2015)

Je le trouve gros, pas des les lignes de l'Apple watch. 

Non, moi, j'aime pas


Remarque, à voir avec un plus jolie bracelet plus large peut être qu'il serai plus sympa.


----------



## iMrjX (2 Octobre 2015)

J'avoue que sur leurs photos ça ne m'a pas donné envie non plus (bracelet moche pour ma part) mais l'adaptateur seul, lui, n'est pas dégueu. À voir sur d'autre model de bracelet et avec un autre angle de vue.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Octobre 2015)

Quelle horreur!


----------



## todoweb (3 Octobre 2015)

iMrj6 a dit:


> Tu peux trouver moins chers...
> Moi j'ai acheté celui là à ce vendeur
> http://m.ebay.fr/itm/Adaptateur-Apple-Watch-42-mm-Gris-Sideral-/131613738758?nav=SEARCH
> Il livre sous 2-3 jours ouvrés



J'ai commandé, livraison rapide et bonne qualité. Dommage que ca ne soit pas mat... Merci pour le lien


----------



## iMrjX (3 Octobre 2015)

todoweb a dit:


> J'ai commandé, livraison rapide et bonne qualité. Dommage que ca ne soit pas mat... Merci pour le lien


De rien! Fais nous partager tes futur achat de bracelet [emoji6]


----------



## Vanton (4 Octobre 2015)

Vous aimez vraiment les mélanges hétéroclites... [emoji57]


----------



## leroilezard (7 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Donc si j'ai bien compris, si on achète un adaptateur comme indiqué plus haut, on peut adapter n'importe quel bracelet ?

J'ai une AW avec le boitier alu doré, que me conseillez-vous comme couleur ou matière car niveau accord je ne suis pas au top, sachant qu'il faut que je trouve un adaptateur noir je pense 

Sinon, que pensez-vous de ce site ?
http://www.boutique-apple-watch.com/

Merci par avance


----------



## DisSiri (10 Octobre 2015)

Les commentaires élogieux des produits me paraissent suspects  On trouve les mêmes produits sur eBay bien moins chers, par ex le support en bois est à 9€ contre 25 sur ce site.


----------



## jackpote (15 Octobre 2015)

Voilà pour moi :


----------



## iMrjX (15 Octobre 2015)

Alors, heureux?!
Tu as pris du 24mm ou du 26mm du coup?


----------



## jackpote (15 Octobre 2015)

22mm par ce que j'ai une watch 38mm. 

Oui la couleur du bracelet est parfaite. C'est exactement ce que je cherché. Par contre le bracelet à un défaut de fabrication et il est trop grand ...


----------



## iMrjX (15 Octobre 2015)

Ah mince! Et tu as essayé un 20mm par hasard? Si oui, fait-il vraiment trop petit pour une AW 38? Je recherche pour ma femme...


----------



## jackpote (15 Octobre 2015)

Je pense pas qu'il fera trop petit. J'ai pris 22mm car je voulais juste qu'il n'y ai pas trop de jeux au niveau de l'attache.


----------



## iMrjX (15 Octobre 2015)

Et oui! Mais 20 et 22mm ce n'est pas évident de trouver des modèles de bracelets sympa pour une femme... Madame aimerai un double tour à la Hermès mais bon marché


----------



## jackpote (15 Octobre 2015)

https://www.lucrin.fr/bracelets-et-...apple-watch/bracelet-double-tour-apple-42.htm


----------



## Vanton (15 Octobre 2015)

Sont pas vraiment bon marché les lucrin... [emoji6]


----------



## iMrjX (15 Octobre 2015)

Non pas vraiment, ça pique un peu! Par contre c'est vrai que y a du choix... Entre le colorie du bracelet et la surpiqûre, c'est classe! Mais ça reste chers (du moins pour ma part)


----------



## jackpote (15 Octobre 2015)

Oui mais toujours moins cher que la version Hermès...

J'arrive pas à trouver sur le net des photos ou vidéo des nouvelles couleurs de bracelet sport. À part ceux fournis avec la nouvelles collection de watch.


----------



## jackpote (15 Octobre 2015)

Alors celui la je l'adore. Voilà exactement ce que je cherche !!!


----------



## iMrjX (16 Octobre 2015)

Pas mal du tout! T'as trouvé ça sur quel site?


----------



## jackpote (16 Octobre 2015)

C'est la marque Pad & Quill. 

Sur esty.com il est livrable en France pour 119USD. 

Sur une watch sport sidéral ça doit être pas mal


----------



## Vanton (17 Octobre 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> J'arrive pas à trouver sur le net des photos ou vidéo des nouvelles couleurs de bracelet sport. À part ceux fournis avec la nouvelles collection de watch.


J'ai quelques photos en stock des bracelets des versions or (jaune et rose) 42mm avec leurs bracelets respectifs montés sur ma montre inox.

Et j'ai aussi pu prendre des photos de la nouvelle noir sidéral bracelet Sport noir sur laquelle j'ai mis le Sport gris sable.

Faut que je prenne le temps de les publier


----------



## jackpote (17 Octobre 2015)

Ha je veux bien la noir sidéral avec le bracelet sport gris sable si t'as le temps ! 

D'ailleurs j'ai testé cette version noir sidéral avec bracelet sport noir ... Juste magnifique !!!!!


----------



## jackpote (17 Octobre 2015)

Voilà une vidéo qui présente le sport band noyer sur une watch sport grise sidéral et watch sport : 






J'arrive pas à dire finalement si c'est plus jolie que le sport band noir ...


----------



## Baldur51 (18 Octobre 2015)

ah super pour la vidéo  j'ai pas eu le temps d'en faire une avec mon bracelet noyer. Et bien j'avoue être assez content du résultat au quotidien.

De temps en temps (et surtout en fonction de la façon dont je suis habillé, je change avec le noir !)


Ah oui et j'ai été dans un apple store l'autre jour (Val d'Europe) et 3 Genius n'avais pas encore vu le bracelet et ils ont juste halluciné "trop bien", "trop beau" et le dernier "je vais me l'acheter !"


----------



## Vanton (19 Octobre 2015)

Je mets ici le lien vers un autre de mes messages, si ça peut servir :

Vraies photos Apple Watch

Au menu, du noir sidéral, du bleu nuit et du gris sable.


----------



## terenciode (29 Octobre 2015)

Demain je reçois le jetech milanais magnetic ( la copie de celui d'apple ) je vous donnerai mon impression.

Je l'ai pris en couleur normal argenté, même si j'ai une apple watch gris sideral, car j'ai lu beaucoup de messages comme quoi la version noir du milanais n'etant pas teinte dans la masse y a des risques que la peinture s'en aille et ça je supporte pas quelque chose de non parfait 

Donc jvous dirai ce que j'en pense demain, sachant que j'avais deja testé celui d'apple


----------



## iMrjX (31 Octobre 2015)

terenciode a dit:


> Demain je reçois le jetech milanais magnetic ( la copie de celui d'apple ) je vous donnerai mon impression.
> 
> Je l'ai pris en couleur normal argenté, même si j'ai une apple watch gris sideral, car j'ai lu beaucoup de messages comme quoi la version noir du milanais n'etant pas teinte dans la masse y a des risques que la peinture s'en aille et ça je supporte pas quelque chose de non parfait
> 
> Donc jvous dirai ce que j'en pense demain, sachant que j'avais deja testé celui d'apple


Alors ce Jetech milanais qu'en est-il?!


----------



## terenciode (1 Novembre 2015)

Je l'ai reçu. Deja boitier de merde, un bout de carton jetech avec dedans un autre carton du papier plastique et le bracelet dedans emballé dans un papier transparent.

On est pas dans la boite en plastique dur d'apple de "qualité" ça c'est sur.

Pas la moindre notice ni ne papier. 

Le bracelet en lui même est strictement SIMILAIRE a celui d'apple. Sauf que l'aimant est bien plus puissant, ainsi le bracelet ne coulisse pas tout seul.

Le look est le même, le nombre de maille est le même ( je les ai compté et prit en photo haha ) et le confort est le même.

Au debut sur ma watch gris sideral, ça me semblait bizarre. Je dois l'avouer. Mais au bout d'une aprem je me suis habitué et je le trouve très classe. Il est agreable a porter, très doux. N'accroche pas aux poils ( je suis pas très poilu des bras, pas comme certains "floriant innocente"  Ou il a une moquette dessus haha ) et se repositionne facilement. Il est bien meilleur que le bracelet sport de base.

Pour l'instant ravi !


----------



## fabremi (1 Novembre 2015)

Tu l'a pris sur aliexpress ?


----------



## iMrjX (1 Novembre 2015)

Petite photo pour illustrer ta satisfaction?


----------



## terenciode (1 Novembre 2015)

Non j'ai dit que c'etait un jetech. 

Aliexpress c'est personellement de la merde, faut pas s'attendre a quoi que ce soit avec ce site avec mes experiences 

Commandé sur amazon 

Ouaip je vais voir pour vous en filer une


----------



## terenciode (1 Novembre 2015)

http://www.noelshack.com/2015-44-1446399357-image.jpeg 

http://www.noelshack.com/2015-44-1446399403-image.jpeg

Je pense que ça suffit pour voir la qualité


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Novembre 2015)

terenciode a dit:


> Non j'ai dit que c'etait un jetech.
> 
> Aliexpress c'est personellement de la merde, faut pas s'attendre a quoi que ce soit avec ce site avec mes experiences
> 
> ...


On a pas tous la même expérience... Je suis ravi de mes bracelets aliexpress....


----------



## iMrjX (1 Novembre 2015)

Il a l'air pas mal du tout!


----------



## todoweb (1 Novembre 2015)

Pas mal le bracelet. Par contre l'adaptateur aurait peut être été mieux en gris ou noir.


----------



## terenciode (1 Novembre 2015)

Bah le bracelet est argent, ils allaient pas mettre l'adaptateur noir du bracelet noir. Dans tous les cas aucun des deux adaptateur n'est adapté au gris sideral malheureusement :/


Bah tant mieux moumou


----------



## iMrjX (2 Novembre 2015)

Quelqu'un connait-il les bracelets Moko vendu sur Amazone?!
Je me laisserai bien tenté par celui la
http://www.amazon.fr/MoKo-Etui-Apple-Watch-Coque/dp/B00JP6FU78?th=1&psc=1
Pour le prix c'est très alléchant! Les commentaires des premiers acheteur sont plutôt positif sur les bracelets en silicone. Mais un avis sur le bracelet stainless a maillons m'aurait aidé à faire mon choix


----------



## jackpote (2 Novembre 2015)

Va y commande et tu nous fait un retour !!! 

Merci [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Novembre 2015)

Les photos correspondent au bracelet à maillons, les commentaires au bracelet silicones, le descriptif au bracelet milanais... Je passerais outre... Il y a mieux fini et moins cher sur aliexpress


----------



## iMrjX (2 Novembre 2015)

AliExpress ne m'inspire pas confiance du tout... Et les délais de livraison sont bon pour voir son produit arriver à noël, super! Quelqu'un a eu de bonnes ou de mauvaises expériences avec AliExpress ?


----------



## Baldur51 (3 Novembre 2015)

Bracelets commandés chez AliExpress (enfin) reçus ! j'ai commandé un milanais en version "black" qui fonctionne super bien le noir de AWS grise ainsi qu'un bracelet cuir matelassé de couleur marron. Je vous poste les photos dès que possible.

Le délai de livraison respecté (3 semaines) La qualité du milanais est super et l'aimant vraiment puissant (à voir avec le temps quand même pour voir si la couleur tiens le choc) Concernant le bracelet cuir il est à mon sens un peu petit mais j'ai pas comparé avec la version d'Apple. Cependant ça sent le cuir et, il ne faut pas se le cacher, je ne pense pas à une qualité si inférieure que la version d'Apple.

Plutôt content d'étoffer ma collection de bracelet pour la modique somme de 60 euros les 2 bracelets au lieu de 340 euros chez Apple


----------



## jackpote (3 Novembre 2015)

Merci d'avance pour les photos !


----------



## adixya (3 Novembre 2015)

iMrj6 a dit:


> AliExpress ne m'inspire pas confiance du tout... Et les délais de livraison sont bon pour voir son produit arriver à noël, super! Quelqu'un a eu de bonnes ou de mauvaises expériences avec AliExpress ?



Que des bonnes expériences, juste que les délais de livraison sont un peu longs. Et des frais de douanes si on dépasse un certain montant d'achat. Il faut sélectionner un vendeur avec un bon profil.


----------



## todoweb (3 Novembre 2015)

Amazon est passé ce matin avec un bracelet et un nouvel adaptateur. J'ai malheureusement perdu le précédent adaptateur pendant mon voyage Pfff.


----------



## iMrjX (3 Novembre 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Que des bonnes expériences, juste que les délais de livraison sont un peu longs. Et des frais de douanes si on dépasse un certain montant d'achat. Il faut sélectionner un vendeur avec un bon profil.


Frais de douane?! C'est à dire?


----------



## jfkm (3 Novembre 2015)

todoweb a dit:


> Amazon est passé ce matin avec un bracelet et un nouvel adaptateur. J'ai malheureusement perdu le précédent adaptateur pendant mon voyage Pfff.



J'aime ce bracelet cuir... Je veux bien le lien sur Amazon si possible.

Par contre, sur tes photos, on voit deux bracelets cuir de couleurs qui semblent différentes... Un cuir foncé (photo haut/gauche) et un cuir plus clair (photo haut/droite)... 

Ce sont deux bracelets différents ?

Et l'adaptateur est livré avec ou pas ?

Merci par avance.
JF


----------



## adixya (3 Novembre 2015)

iMrj6 a dit:


> Frais de douane?! C'est à dire?


Ben si tu te fais livrer via fedex dhl ups et que le montant de ta facture dépasse un certain seuil tu auras des frais de douanes à régler. Dhl fait payer avant de te remettre le colis, fedex t'envoie une autre facture un peu plus tard.
Je ne connais pas le seuil en dessous duquel il n'y en a pas.
Pour les petits colis plats style lettre as suivie pour les bracelet de montre il n'y aura pas de problème de pense.


----------



## todoweb (3 Novembre 2015)

jfkm a dit:


> J'aime ce bracelet cuir... Je veux bien le lien sur Amazon si possible.
> 
> Par contre, sur tes photos, on voit deux bracelets cuir de couleurs qui semblent différentes... Un cuir foncé (photo haut/gauche) et un cuir plus clair (photo haut/droite)...
> 
> ...



Oui c'est le même bracelet, ce sont les lumières qui changent. Elle est plutôt comme sur le poignet, au milieu en bas. Non pas d'adaptateur livré avec. Le bracelet fait bonne impression, très classe je trouve. L'adaptateur n'a qu'un défaut c'est qu'il n'est pas mat, mais ca ne se voit pas trop.

Bracelet
http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00ZUZ8KAW/ref=pe_386181_51767671_TE_dp_1

Adaptateur
http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B011RQIIDQ/ref=pe_386181_40444391_TE_item


----------



## jfkm (4 Novembre 2015)

Merci beaucoup !!


----------



## todoweb (4 Novembre 2015)

Oui c'est un bracelet générique sans connecteur Apple


----------



## jfkm (4 Novembre 2015)

Oui, il te faut un adaptateur pour mettre tout autre bracelet que les "officiels" Apple


----------



## jfkm (4 Novembre 2015)

@todoweb : tu penses que ton bracelet passera sur autre adaptateur ? 

Car j'en ai commandé hier soir, gris sidéral également, mais sur ebay...

Il fait combien de large ? 

Plus généralement, on peut mettre quelle largeur de bracelet sur des adaptateurs pour boitier 42mm ?

Merci.


----------



## iMrjX (4 Novembre 2015)

Sur du 42mm il est conseillé de mettre du 24. Cependant moi j'ai pris un bracelet en 26 et ça passe, ça résiste un peu mais au moins on ne vois casi plus l'adaptateur


----------



## jfkm (4 Novembre 2015)

Merci. Je viens de commander le même bracelet que @todoweb sur Amazon.


----------



## todoweb (4 Novembre 2015)

jfkm a dit:


> @todoweb : tu penses que ton bracelet passera sur autre adaptateur ?
> 
> Car j'en ai commandé hier soir, gris sidéral également, mais sur ebay...
> 
> ...



Il s'agit d'un 24mm celui-là, il devrait passera avec tous les adaptateurs.


----------



## jfkm (5 Novembre 2015)

Merci. J'attends bracelet (aujourd'hui selon Chronopost) et adaptateur (demain selon collissimo) ...


----------



## jfkm (5 Novembre 2015)

Bracelet reçu, pas encore en place, car adaptateur pas arrivés.

Mais pas déçu de la qualité du bracelet, ça semble être de la bonne camelotte 

http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00ZUZ8KAW/ref=pe_386181_51767671_TE_dp_1


----------



## terenciode (6 Novembre 2015)

Une vraie photo serait plus appréciable ;-)


----------



## jfkm (6 Novembre 2015)

Je mettrais une vraie photo une fois en place sur la montre... Mais adaptateurs non reçus encore


----------



## terenciode (6 Novembre 2015)

Genial alors


----------



## jfkm (7 Novembre 2015)

Bon, et bien les photos ne seront pas pour aujourd'hui ! 

Toujours pas reçu les adaptateurs gris sidéral commandé sur ebay.

Le bracelet (Amazon), est arrivé en 48 heures, et attend de pouvoir être monté... !


----------



## terenciode (7 Novembre 2015)

Scotch toi l'apple watch sur le poignet en attendant.

Ça sera quelque chose de très stylé


----------



## fousfous (8 Novembre 2015)

Et d'unique


----------



## fsav (8 Novembre 2015)

Pour ma part , j'ai acheté des bracelets en cuir chez Lucrin (Lucrin.fr ou Lucrin.ch). Excellente qualté, même fixation que celle d'Apple. Et je trouve leur présentation meilleure que bracelets cuir Apple. Bien sûr, même s'ils sont moins chers que ceux d'Apple, ils ne sont pas low-cost cost... Mais je les recommande


----------



## Fonzerelli (8 Novembre 2015)

fsav a dit:


> Pour ma part , j'ai acheté des bracelets en cuir chez Lucrin (Lucrin.fr ou Lucrin.ch). Excellente qualté, même fixation que celle d'Apple. Et je trouve leur présentation meilleure que bracelets cuir Apple. Bien sûr, même s'ils sont moins chers que ceux d'Apple, ils ne sont pas low-cost cost... Mais je les recommande


Salut, tu conseilles de prendre quelle taille chez Lucrin pour du 42 ? Sachant que le bracelet sport Apple S/M est à la taille parfaite chez moi (je le ferme exactement au milieu). 
Merci pour ton retour.


----------



## fsav (8 Novembre 2015)

Tu as tout un choix de tailles, dont la taille standard Apple ou bien les M, L, etc


----------



## Fonzerelli (8 Novembre 2015)

Justement, standard c'est quoi ? M/L  ? 
Je sais pas si je dois prendre 110 ou 100 en fait…


----------



## jfkm (8 Novembre 2015)

Qui aurait un exemple de bracelet "acier" sur une sport gris sidéral ? (photo)

Car tous les bracelets que je vois sont noir ou argent... et je ne suis pas emballé par le rendu avec un boitier gris sidéral...

Ou bien, si quelqu'un a trouvé un bracelet acier gris sidéral, je veux bien un lien...

EDIT : genre ce bracelet (annoncé comme gris) sur un boitier gris sidéral... Vous avez tenté ?

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Hoco-Bracele...eral-Stainless-Steel-Band-Link-/301789644806?

Merci !


----------



## Wanya (9 Novembre 2015)

Regardes ici: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Watc...ss-steel-WatchBand-Connector/32385114910.html


----------



## Wanya (9 Novembre 2015)

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Watc...ss-steel-WatchBand-Connector/32385114910.html



jackpote a dit:


> Yes en effet c'est ce que je cherche à faire moi aussi !
> 
> Mais je cherche des attaches de bonne qualité et surtout grise sidérale ! Et je trouve pas ...


----------



## jfkm (9 Novembre 2015)

Les adaptateurs sont arrivés ( Chapeau Amazon, commandé Samedi soir, livré ce midi).

Donc photos du bracelet sur une Sport Grise Sidéral.

A préciser que les adaptateurs sont noir, mais très franchement, il faut le voir...


----------



## Legolfeur (10 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé un distributeur qui revends des bracelets haut de gamme Apple Watch en Europe. Ils semblent avoir un énorme catalogue et la possibilité de passer les voir en magasin sur Paris.
Il semble que ce soit eux qui ont distribués il y a quelques années l'Iwatchz.

Il y a plusieurs collection en cuir avec ou sans boucle déployante:
http://www.vogimport.fr/bracelet-band-strap-timepiece-collection-marron-pour-apple-watch-42mm.html

Du métal etc....
http://www.vogimport.fr/bracelet-band-strap-elemetal-collection-silver-pour-apple-watch-42mm.html

Ils ont environ 40 modeles..

http://www.vogimport.fr/catalogsearch/result/?q=bracelet


----------



## jackpote (10 Novembre 2015)

Ha ben ça alors ! 

C'est exactement la collection de bracelets que j'ai vu hier dans un magasin d'accessoires iPhone sur Marseille (stuff en haut de la rue saint fé). 

J'ai pas pu les tester car il avait que du 42mm. 

Et apriori sur le site de l'importateur je trouve pas de 38mm, ... Et pas de prix aussi.


----------



## jfkm (10 Novembre 2015)

+1 

De jolies choses mais pas de prix... ?


----------



## jfkm (10 Novembre 2015)

Bon, très content du cuir précédemment mentionné, je viens de commander celui ci sur Am...on

A voir 

http://www.amazon.fr/inoxydable-Sta..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=18FCBVXQB866S3T48AQC


----------



## todoweb (10 Novembre 2015)

Cool ! Pour ma part j'ai pris les adaptateurs en gris . Et surtout jai retrouvé l'autre paire au fond de la valise ! [emoji574]️ ce bracelet est très confortable.


----------



## jackpote (10 Novembre 2015)

Voilà mon bracelet enfin fini ! 

J'ai changer la boucle grise acier contre une noire quasi identique à celui dès adaptateurs. 

Voilà mon bracelet pour 12€ le bracelet, 12€ le attache, 1€ la boucle noir = 25€ !


----------



## jfkm (11 Novembre 2015)

Joli !! Mais ou as tu trouvé la boucle noir ??? Et comment se change-t-elle ...?


----------



## jackpote (11 Novembre 2015)

Boucle noir acheter sur eBay et envoyée de Chine. 

Elle se change comme une boucle classique.


----------



## jfkm (11 Novembre 2015)

Si tu as un lien pour la boucle, je suis preneur...


----------



## jackpote (11 Novembre 2015)

http://m.ebay.fr/itm/Black-Stainles...8-20-22-mm-/252052392409?&txnId=1736843340015


----------



## Diabolo08 (11 Novembre 2015)

Legolfeur a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai trouvé un distributeur qui revends des bracelets haut de gamme Apple Watch en Europe. Ils semblent avoir un énorme catalogue et la possibilité de passer les voir en magasin sur Paris.
> Il semble que ce soit eux qui ont distribués il y a quelques années l'Iwatchz.
> ...


Bien sympa mais aucun prix ???? Bizarre , bizarre ... pour un site comme celui ci


----------



## Diabolo08 (11 Novembre 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Ha ben ça alors !
> 
> C'est exactement la collection de bracelets que j'ai vu hier dans un magasin d'accessoires iPhone sur Marseille (stuff en haut de la rue saint fé).
> 
> ...


Et dans le magasin, il y avait bien des prix ? Un ordre d'idée pour les bracelets ?


----------



## jackpote (11 Novembre 2015)

Aucun prix afficher. Mais ce magasin est tenu par des escort qui t'annonce les prix à la tête du client. 

De souvenir le acier pour la 42mm était a 120€ ...


----------



## jfkm (12 Novembre 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> http://m.ebay.fr/itm/Black-Stainles...8-20-22-mm-/252052392409?&txnId=1736843340015



Merci. Tu as pris 22mm pour un bracelet en 24 mm ?


----------



## jackpote (12 Novembre 2015)

Non j'ai pris la taille de mon bracelet. 22mm


----------



## jfkm (17 Novembre 2015)

Reçu mon bracelet Am...zon (35,99€)

Pas mécontent du tout.

Bracelet annoncé de coloris "Tarnish" (Terne)  qui colle très bien avec le gris sidéral de ma sport.

Je le préfère même au cuir précédemment acheté.

Photos:


----------



## jfkm (19 Novembre 2015)

Je viens de commander celui là

http://hoco.watch/collections/feature-products/products/link-bracelet-for-apple-watch

En attente de voir ce que cela donne


----------



## jackpote (20 Novembre 2015)

Parfait la j'attends avec impatience ton retour sur ce modèle.


----------



## jfkm (21 Novembre 2015)

Il est arrivé. Semble pas mal.

Couleur parfaitement adapté à la gris sidéral sport.

Système de réglage de la longueur bien étudié, chaque maillon étant relié à l'aide d'une petite tige à ressort comme celles qui relient habituellement les bracelets aux boitiers montres.

Qualité à voir, pour la tenue, sachant que à l’intérieur du bracelet, quelques défauts de "peinture" (comme usé).

Concernant l'esthétique, je préfère finalement le précédent reçu, noir mat, et qui est plus "sport". (post #202).

Le Hoco fait peut être plus "habillé".

Mais c'est histoire de goût...

Bémol : Je ne sais pas si c'est le cas sur le bracelet Apple, mais on peut voir que lorsque les maillons sont légèrement écartés, on aperçoit la couleur plus clair (alu) de l'intérieur du bracelet...


Pour grosso modo 90€, je suis content d'avoir testé, et cela me semble amplement suffisant par rapport aux 499€ de l'origine Apple, mais encore trop cher par rapport aux 40 euros du bracelet précédent que je préfère au final !


----------



## jackpote (21 Novembre 2015)

Il y a quand de gros décalage entre les maillons. 

90€ reste quand même trop cher à mon avis. 

Merci pour ton retour


----------



## iMrjX (21 Novembre 2015)

Merci pour tes commentaires et photos! C'est très classe, j'adore! Mais ça reste chers je suis d'accord même si entre les 499€ d'Apple et 90€ de Hoco il y a un fossé...


----------



## janno59 (22 Novembre 2015)

jfkm a dit:


> Reçu mon bracelet Am...zon (35,99€)
> 
> Pas mécontent du tout.
> 
> ...


Bonjour ,
les fixations sont elles livrées avec le bracelet ?


----------



## jfkm (22 Novembre 2015)

janno59 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> les fixations sont elles livrées avec le bracelet ?



Oui, dans mon cas elles étaient sur le bracelet


----------



## janno59 (22 Novembre 2015)

Merci


----------



## maitrenem (24 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous voici un Bracelet hoco commandé sur ebay pour 40€ ici :

http://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/252125902290

Je vous posterai les photos dès que je l aurai reçu.

Il y a deux bracelets dans la boite et le design est pas mal "à priori" et pour les dames il y a le double tour à la hermès


----------



## maitrenem (24 Novembre 2015)

Voici le package du bracelet hoco :
http://imgur.com/HNNF8QR

Voici le double tour hermès like :
http://imgur.com/85tXEPG

Ici le deuxième bracelet style bracelet de force :
http://imgur.com/iavGPGV


----------



## adixya (25 Novembre 2015)

J'ai acheté ce milanais a grosse maille pour 18 euros (promo de la vente du 11 novembre sur aliexpress). Là il est remonté à 25 euros mais bon... Ça reste vraiment pas cher... Port compris, colis suivi, et réception aujourd'hui le 25, soit 14 jours, ce qui est plutôt rapide pour de l'import chinois.





http://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Milan...closure-clasp-bracelet-strap/32380543020.html

Pour le même prix j'ai prix le milanais argenté même si je le porterai pas avec la watch gris sidéral pour le moment.

Et bien je suis très impressionné ! Le produit est très très qualitatif je trouve. Mes bracelets sport paraissent bien ringards à côté du coup. Évidemment, il y a des imperfections (colle un peu visible au niveau des fixations par exemple, une des fixations ne bouge pas du tout alors que l'autre peut coulisser), mais ce sont des défauts mineurs, surtout vu le prix !!

Ce dont j'ai un peu peur, c'est lorsque les revêtements noirs s'en iront suite à des chocs. Je pense que globalement, ma prochaine watch ne sera certainement pas prise en alu noir sidéral. Si c'est une alu, ce sera couleur gris clair pour éviter tous les problèmes liés au revêtement sombre (rachat de boucles de la bonne couleur après une commande de bracelet par exemple, ou chocs très visibles). C'est valable pour la watch et pour les bracelets métalliques.

La j'ai un pet sur la watch ca se voit énormément je suis un peu dégouté. J'attends pour la changer avec Apple care + (d'ailleurs je ne sais même pas si Apple voudrait la changer pour cette raison mais bon), de voir combien de temps elle tient l'étanchéité.

Je prends des douches avec tous les jours et en plus je vais avec dans un jacuzzi deux fois par semaine, je la garde une demi heure puisque c'est la préconisation IP67 avec donc de l'eau qui circule avec une certaine pression (on sort du cadre IP67 qui considère une pression statique), donc je pousse un peu le bouchon, mais c'est volontaire.
Pour le moment, après trois mois, rien à redire, elle fonctionne comme au premier jour, aucun problème d'infiltration.
Je vais attendre qu'elle se noie pour la changer. J'ai comme l'impression qu'elle va tenir un bon bout de temps quand même.


----------



## Dukeducon (28 Novembre 2015)

macntouch a dit:


> Voici le package du bracelet hoco :
> http://imgur.com/HNNF8QR
> 
> Voici le double tour hermès like :
> ...



Salut, 
Tu as commander sur eBay? Et enfaite tu reçois les trois modèles? La qualité est bonne? Si tu as d'autre photo du bracelet double tours je veux bien ^^


----------



## olivier9275 (1 Décembre 2015)

iMrj6 a dit:


> Merci pour tes commentaires et photos! C'est très classe, j'adore! Mais ça reste chers je suis d'accord même si entre les 499€ d'Apple et 90€ de Hoco il y a un fossé...




Ca dépend ! Entre un bracelet à 499 euros superbe et un bracelet à 90 euros impossible à porter (les écarts entre les maillons............ c'est juste horrible !), on peut discuter. Pour ma part, je préfère payer plus cher et avoir de la qualité, ou ne rien acheter du tout.


----------



## maitrenem (2 Décembre 2015)

Dukeducon a dit:


> Salut,
> Tu as commander sur eBay? Et enfaite tu reçois les trois modèles? La qualité est bonne? Si tu as d'autre photo du bracelet double tours je veux bien ^^



Je l ai bien commandé sur ebay. Je leur ai d ailleurs commandé un deuxieme package en 38mm pour faire un cadeau de noel.


Tu recois un package avec les deux bracelets mais attention tu dois choisir entre mettre le double tour ou mettre le bracelet de force.
En fait on change uniquement la 2eme partie du bracelet pour se mettre en configuration hermes ou en configuration bracelet de force. 
Je te confirme que tu recois tout dans la package (meme les adaptateurs pour apple w tch).

Je mettrais d autre photos sur la configuration hermes


----------



## belzebuteu (2 Décembre 2015)

Commander en novembre ce bracelet cuir magnétique sur Ali (http://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1-1-h...sure-Loop/32460875153.html?detailNewVersion=2) et reçu assez rapidement au final (bloqué à Roissy). Je le trouve d'assez bonne qualité pour son prix (16,50€ en promo). Je verrais sa tenue dans le temps.
J'ai un petit poignet ce qui fait que le bout vient de poser sur la montre. Par contre les aimants font bien leur office en offrant une excellente adhérence. 
J'ai légèrement retoucher les photos afin de me rapprocher de sa couleur réelle.
Bref content. Ca me change du bracelet sport noir.
J'attend justement un bracelet sport blanc de chez Ali.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Décembre 2015)

J'en ai acheté un il y a quelques mois (cuir magnétique bleu). C'était mon bracelet préféré... Au bout de quelques jours les côtes ont commencé à se défaire.. Pas un soucis à ce prix, mais ensuite c'est le bracelet qui a commencer à tomber en lambeaux après quelques mois d'utilisation. Je ne le porte plus de peur de perdre la montre (ou de la faire tomber). Bref, j'en ai été content mais pas très longtemps...

Ça reste une bonne affaire pour le prix...


----------



## belzebuteu (2 Décembre 2015)

Merci du retour @Moumou92 Je vais voir dans le temps et ferais un retex. C'est gênant si il part en lambeaux :-/


----------



## fousfous (2 Décembre 2015)

Le mien est encore en bonne état (cuir magnétique bleue de chez ali), le fait que j'alterne avec les bracelet sport et que je fais en sorte de ne pas mettre d'humidité doit jouer sur sa tenue aussi.
Par contre je passe mon temps à jouer avec les aimants c'est fou


----------



## olivier9275 (2 Décembre 2015)

C'est le problème avec tous ces bracelets pas chers: la finition est limite (on voit que c'est du bas de gamme) et la tenue dans le temps est assez médiocre. Ca peut être sympa si on veut vraiment avoir plusieurs bracelets et en changer très souvent, mais ça ne vaut évidemment pas la qualité qui va durer dans le temps.


----------



## fousfous (2 Décembre 2015)

olivier9275 a dit:


> C'est le problème avec tous ces bracelets pas chers: la finition est limite (on voit que c'est du bas de gamme) et la tenue dans le temps est assez médiocre. Ca peut être sympa si on veut vraiment avoir plusieurs bracelets et en changer très souvent, mais ça ne vaut évidemment pas la qualité qui va durer dans le temps.


Ah oui je suis bien d'accord avec toi, mais de toute façon même un vrai bracelet en cuir ne tiens pas des années et de toute façon on fini par se lasser avant que ça lâche (en tout cas c'est ce qu'il faudrait).


----------



## belzebuteu (2 Décembre 2015)

Effectivement, quand on souhaite la qualité faut y mettre le prix. Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec ça. Maintenant si l'on souhaite changer assez souvent de bracelet, je trouve que les marques tiers sont une bonne alternative tout en sachant que ça ne nous fera pas toute la vie.


----------



## iMrjX (2 Décembre 2015)

Et tout en sachant que l'Apple watch 2 ne sera sûrement pas adaptable aux précédent bracelets... A bon entendeur [emoji6]


----------



## belzebuteu (2 Décembre 2015)

N'étant pas du genre à changer dès qu'une nouvelle version du produit sort, je ne m'inquiète pas trop pour ça.


----------



## iMrjX (2 Décembre 2015)

Alors là j'y mettrai pas ma main à couper. Connaissant Apple c'est tout à fait leur genre... Mais je serai plus qu'agréablement surpris d'avoir tort


----------



## belzebuteu (2 Décembre 2015)

iMrj6 a dit:


> Alors là j'y mettrai pas ma main à couper. Connaissant Apple c'est tout à fait leur genre... Mais je serai plus qu'agréablement surpris d'avoir tort



Je ne parlais pas d'Apple qui aime faire évoluer ses produits. Je parlais de moi. Si je doit changer ma watch ce ne sera pas avant un paquet d'années.


----------



## fousfous (2 Décembre 2015)

belzebuteu a dit:


> Je ne parlais pas d'Apple qui aime faire évoluer ses produits. Je parlais de moi. Si je doit changer ma watch ce ne sera pas avant un paquet d'années.


Pareil, surtout que les produits Apple sont conçu pour durer longtemps, c'est du gaspillage de changer tout les ans.


----------



## NestorK (2 Décembre 2015)

iMrj6 a dit:


> Et tout en sachant que l'Apple watch 2 ne sera sûrement pas adaptable aux précédent bracelets... A bon entendeur [emoji6]



Je serai TRES surpris que la Watch 2 ne prenne pas les bracelets des Apple Watch d'aujourd'hui. Ce sera se tirer une balle dans le pied. On prend les paris ?


----------



## jackpote (2 Décembre 2015)

Je pari aussi que la watch 2 (si vraiment elle s'appel comme ça ce que je ne pense pas) acceptera les bracelet première génération.


----------



## samca (11 Décembre 2015)

Salut, j'ai commandé ce modèle sur Ali express. ça m'a l'air d'être le plus ressemblant que j'ai trouvé. J'en voulais un avec "le papillon" qui rentre dans le bracelet pour pas avoir de marque sur le bracelet.

http://fr.aliexpress.com/item/ON-st...h-Special/32434514704.html?detailNewVersion=2


----------



## jackpote (13 Décembre 2015)

Quelques vidéos montrent sur internet des espaces entre de maillons qui sont assez moches. 

J'attends ton retour avec impatience


----------



## samca (14 Décembre 2015)

@jackpote j'ai vu qu'on voyait les espaces entre les maillons. Mais bon la différence de prix entre celui d'Apple est énorme. J'étais prêt à mettre jusqu'à 150€ pour le bracelet maillons.
Surtout avec le risque qu'il ne soit pas compatible avec la V2. 500€ pour juste le bracelet c'est un des produit le plus surcoté d'Apple.


----------



## fousfous (14 Décembre 2015)

C'est pas chère comparé à certains bracelets quand même, et puis pourquoi vouloir absolument acheter la V2 de toute façon?


----------



## NestorK (14 Décembre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> C'est pas chère comparé à certains bracelets quand même, et puis pourquoi vouloir absolument acheter la V2 de toute façon?



Il y aura pas de problèmes de bracelet entre la V1 et la V2. C'est juste pas possible. Apple se tirerait une fabuleuse balle dans le pied et je ne l'en crois pas capable.

En revanche, vu comme la V1 est perfectible mon cher Fousfous (sauf pour toi apparement ?), certains (dont moi) seront très attentifs à la V2, surtout si elle est du même tonneau que l'iPad 2 pour l'iPad 1.


----------



## fousfous (14 Décembre 2015)

Moi je compte la garder un certain temps quand même, vu le prix surtout (et ce serait du gaspillage)


----------



## samca (15 Décembre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> C'est pas chère comparé à certains bracelets quand même, et puis pourquoi vouloir absolument acheter la V2 de toute façon?




Parce que la V2 va sûrement combler les lacunes de celle la.  Et en plus je peux revendre celle la pour amortir le prix de la V2. Mais les bracelets je préférerai les garder.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Décembre 2015)

samca a dit:


> Parce que la V2 va sûrement combler les lacunes de celle la.  Et en plus je peux revendre celle la pour amortir le prix de la V2. Mais les bracelets je préférerai les garder.


La v2 verra apparaître d'autres matériaux (certainement le titane), et peut être un tout petit plus d'autonomie... Mais je ne crois pas en une révolution dès fonctions... Ajouter un GPS ou une carte sim n'aurait aucun intérêt, avoir un processeur plus rapide n'aurait pas de sens pour l'autonomie d'autant que c'est plutôt la liaison iPhone watch qui est à parfaire...

Peut être qu'ils trouveront comment accélérer cette liaison, mais étant basé sur le protocole Bluetooth ca sera du soft car ils ne vont pas modifier un protocole standard ...


----------



## Yveszmei (16 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Après avoir lu plusieurs réactions aux bracelets non-officiels sur les forums, je vous propose mon alternative aux bracelets traditionnel Apple!

Nous avons travailler plus de 5 mois sur la réalisation des prototypes assurant ainsi une qualité exceptionnel de bracelet (36 étapes sont nécessaire pour la réalisation de ce produit), le tout fait main dans un atelier parisien. Le plus avec ce bracelet, c’est qu’il à été principalement concu pour épouser le design de l’Apple Watch. Ceci n’est donc pas une simple adaptations sur les connecteurs de la montre, c’est en revanche un bracelet qui à été élaborer par rapport au dimensions de la montre et de son esthétique.

J’espère qu’il vous plaira car nous avons besoin aujourd’hui de votre aide pour le lancement de cette marque ! Je vous invite à aller voir le lien ci dessous pour en apprendre plus sur ce produit. Merci!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1343807253/zmei-paris-exclusif-accessories-for-apple-watch-an


----------



## NestorK (16 Décembre 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> La v2 verra apparaître d'autres matériaux (certainement le titane), et peut être un tout petit plus d'autonomie... Mais je ne crois pas en une révolution dès fonctions...



Une révolution, non, disons un polissage, si la montre pouvait être moins frustrante en l'état, on serait pas loin d'un super produit recommandable à tous. Donc moins de lag, de freeze, d'apps Apple qui déconnent et qu'il faut relancer à deux reprises ou qui te font patienter x minutes pour rien, un Siri moins capricieux aussi et une montre plus mordante avec du répondant (j'ai encore dû m'y reprendre hier à 5 ou 6 fois pour envoyer un simple smiley en réponse à un sms). Ce serait bien qu'elle soit aussi plus autonome vis à vis du téléphone et... Etanche tout simplement.

Tout ca est totalement à la portée d'une V2 de la maturité avec un vrai Watch OS 2 qu'on a toujours pas eu.


----------



## jackpote (16 Décembre 2015)

Moi pour cette V2, je rêve juste d'un écran qui affiche "une heure" simplifier sans complications en permanence. Au lieu d'avoir un écran noir quand la montre n'est pas active. 

Si ça arrive, ça renforcera le côté "vrai" montre et me fera peut être craquer sur un modèle plus cher et luxueux.


----------



## fousfous (16 Décembre 2015)

NestorK a dit:


> Une révolution, non, disons un polissage, si la montre pouvait être moins frustrante en l'état, on serait pas loin d'un super produit recommandable à tous. Donc moins de lag, de freeze, d'apps Apple qui déconnent et qu'il faut relancer à deux reprises ou qui te font patienter x minutes pour rien, un Siri moins capricieux aussi et une montre plus mordante avec du répondant (j'ai encore dû m'y reprendre hier à 5 ou 6 fois pour envoyer un simple smiley en réponse à un sms). Ce serait bien qu'elle soit aussi plus autonome vis à vis du téléphone et... Etanche tout simplement.
> 
> Tout ca est totalement à la portée d'une V2 de la maturité avec un vrai Watch OS 2 qu'on a toujours pas eu.


Mais comment vous faites pour que vos watch n'avancent pas et lag? Les apps Apple fonctionnent bien justement (les autres apps ça dépend).
Siri est plus réactif que sur mon iPhone en tout cas (même si on peut faire moins de chose).
Mais elle est étanche.


----------



## NestorK (17 Décembre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Mais comment vous faites pour que vos watch n'avancent pas et lag? Les apps Apple fonctionnent bien justement (les autres apps ça dépend).
> Siri est plus réactif que sur mon iPhone en tout cas (même si on peut faire moins de chose).
> Mais elle est étanche.



Je te livre mon secret (atteeeeeention) : j'utilise ma montre ! Oui, je sais, ça paraît dingue.

Après, j'ai pas dit que la montre était inutilisable. Loin de là. J'ai dit qu'elle pouvait se révéler frustrante. Ce qui n'est le cas d'aucun de mes appareils Apple (iPad, iPhone, Mac) et c'est donc quelque chose qu'il faut régler.

Pour l'étanchéité, laissons parler Apple :

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205000

Ca nous dit :

*L’Apple Watch est-elle étanche ?*
_L’Apple Watch résiste aux éclaboussures et à l’eau, mais n’est pas étanche*. Vous pouvez par exemple porter et utiliser votre Apple Watch sous la pluie, pendant vos séances d’entraînement (résistance à la sueur), et la garder quand vous vous lavez les mains.

*Puis-je nager ou prendre une douche tout en portant mon Apple Watch ?*
Il est déconseillé d’immerger l’Apple Watch. Sa résistance à l’eau peut diminuer et ne peut faire l’objet de nouveaux contrôles.
_
Donc je fais la vaisselle avec mais par contre je lui évite la piscine, elle reste dans le casier, ce qui est un peu con pour une montre "sport".


----------



## fousfous (17 Décembre 2015)

Bah moi aussi je l'utilise je te rassure, et elle est fluide.

Quand on peut plonger dans au moins 1m d'eau j'appelle ça étanche... C'est juste qu'apple prend des précautions parce qu'elle sait le nombre de gens qui aiment tester les limites de ces produits. Tout ceux qui l'utilise dans l'eau n'ont jamais eu de problèmes.
Bon et à titre personnelle même ma précédente montre étanche à 100m j'ai toujours préféré la garder hors de l'eau.


----------



## NestorK (17 Décembre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Quand on peut plonger dans au moins 1m d'eau j'appelle ça étanche...



Woké


----------



## fousfous (17 Décembre 2015)

NestorK a dit:


> Woké


La définition d'étanche c'est bien ça: "qui ne laisse pas passer des fluides"
Et accessoirement, rien n'est étanche à vie et sous n'importe quelle pression, regarde un sous marin, si tu vas trop profondément ou que tu le laisses trop longtemps sous l'eau il va avoir des problèmes.


----------



## NestorK (17 Décembre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> La définition d'étanche c'est bien ça: "qui ne laisse pas passer des fluides"
> Et accessoirement, rien n'est étanche à vie et sous n'importe quelle pression, regarde un sous marin, si tu vas trop profondément ou que tu le laisses trop longtemps sous l'eau il va avoir des problèmes.



Mon cher Fousfous, je te conseille d'écrire à Phil Schiller en lui précisant la définition et le dictionnaire, qu'il mette à jour le FAQ de la Watch sur le site de sa boite.


----------



## fousfous (17 Décembre 2015)

NestorK a dit:


> Mon cher Fousfous, je te conseille d'écrire à Phil Schiller en lui précisant la définition et le dictionnaire, qu'il mette à jour le FAQ de la Watch sur le site de sa boite.


Comme je l'ai indiqué c'est pour éviter les abus de la pars de certains utilisateurs, mieux vaut toujours être plus prudent. Et ça apple l'a bien compris.


----------



## Collection (17 Décembre 2015)

Nestor K vous avez l'air de bien connaître l'Apple watch, je me permet de vous posez la question de mon post sans réponse certaine (si vous voulez bien y répondre Ce serait très sympa, merci) :

"Bonsoir,

Désirant offrire une Apple Watch Sport à un proche pour noël, je me posais la question de son fonctionnement en wifi. Est elle capable de recevoir des notifications (notamment mails, et applis d'actu tels le Figaro ou le Monde) sans être connectée en Bluetooth à un iPhone (iPhone éteint), mais uniquement connectée à une box internet en wifi ?

Merci pour vos réponses.

Cordialement."


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Décembre 2015)

Rien ne sert de double poster partout tu n'auras que les mêmes réponses... 

La réponse est toujours la même: oui pour les ilessages, les mains et les app locales... Non pour le monde ou autre qui ne font que relayer des informations de l'iPhone... 

A force de répondre sur différents postes, peut être va tu comprendre...


----------



## fousfous (18 Décembre 2015)

Attention quand même, le monde à fait une app Watch, donc si elle est adapté Watch OS2 alors les notifications pourront être reçu sans l'iPhone à coté.


----------



## Collection (19 Décembre 2015)

Mais franchement, vous avez vraiment essayé ou c'est juste des suppositions ?

Car sur le site d'Apple il est écrit : 

"Si votre Apple Watch se trouve à portée d’un réseau Wi-Fi auquel l’iPhone s’est déjà connecté, vous pouvez utiliser les fonctionnalités suivantes (même si l’iPhone est éteint) :


utiliser Siri ;


envoyer et recevoir des messages Digital Touch ;


envoyer et recevoir des messages à l’aide d’iMessage ; 


émettre et recevoir des appels téléphoniques  (si les appels Wi-Fi sont activés et si vous êtes à portée d’un réseau Wi-Fi auquel votre iPhone s’est déjà connecté)."

Il n'est nullement fait mention d'e-mails ou de notifications d'applications comme le Monde en wifi.

Alors qui croire ?

Et en parlant de bracelet, que pensez vous de l'attache du bracelet sport ? Merci.


----------



## fousfous (19 Décembre 2015)

Bon iPhone en mode avion, mail fonctionne très bien, mais pour le monde je ne saurai te dire comme je n'ai pas cette app.
Bah l'attache est génial je trouve, il faut juste la mettre avec la Watch posé sur le genou par exemple, elle risque pas de se détacher et la boucle ne se balade pas aucune chance de passer son temps à jouer avec


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (19 Décembre 2015)

L'appli du monde est assez nulle de toute façon... Les applications d'informations en générales sont assez naze: il y a les notifications, on peut lire les 2 premières lignes sur la watch, le reste devant être lu sur l'iPhone... Parfois on a même pas la première phrase ce qui rend le sujet incompréhensible... Acheter la watch pour l'appli du monde n'est pas une bonne idée...

Pour l'attaché du bracelet sport: j'ai quelques bracelet différents, au final je n'utilise presque plus que le sport car c'est de loin le plus confortable et le plus sécurisé en terme de tenue de la montre...

J'utilise aussi un bracelet à maillons hoco, un peu moins confortable mais plus approprié à certaines tenue vestimentaire pour le boulot notamment...


----------



## Collection (20 Décembre 2015)

Bon ça commence à être plus clair !

Merci fousfous pour avoir testé les emails en wifi. C'est très bien que ça marche sans l'iPhone à proximité, ça permet de se servir de l'Apple watch un peu comme d'un bipeur

En ce qui concerne le Monde, c'est un exemple. Peut-être les applis du Figaro ou de BFM TV sont mieux pensées pour suivre l'actu sur l'Apple watch ?

Merci aussi pour les renseignements sur le bracelet.

Je crois que j'ai toutes les infos dont j'ai besoin pour faire un bon cadeau.

Merci à tous, et joyeuse fête de noël !


----------



## franck10 (23 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour, 
Je me demande si je prends la apple watch peut-on facilement changer de bracelets ? Par exemple, je prends un bracelet "sport", je peux facilement changer pour un bracelet "plus classe" facilement ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Décembre 2015)

Euh, c'est un peu une des fonctionnalités de la watch...


----------



## fousfous (23 Décembre 2015)

Et surtout elle est clairement mis en avant par Apple... Et si tu avais lu un peu le forum tu aurais vu qu'on arête pas d'en parler.


----------



## jackpote (25 Décembre 2015)

Ce qui est dommage c'est que Apple ne propose pas de bracelet sport  "vraiment compatible" avec les Apple Watch noire (gris sidéral sport et alu) 

Seulement le bracelet sport noir avec l'attache noire est la finition parfaite. Dommage de pas avoir le choix sur la couleur de l'attache.


----------



## iphone5stiti (25 Décembre 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Ce qui est dommage c'est que Apple ne propose pas de bracelet sport  "vraiment compatible" avec les Apple Watch noire (gris sidéral sport et alu)
> 
> Seulement le bracelet sport noir avec l'attache noire est la finition parfaite. Dommage de pas avoir le choix sur la couleur de l'attache.


C'est vrai, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi d'autant plus que les Apple Watch noire sont les Apple Watch les plus vendues


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Décembre 2015)

iphone5stiti a dit:


> C'est vrai, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi d'autant plus que les Apple Watch noire sont les Apple Watch les plus vendues


Les Apple Watch noires sont loin d'être les plus vendues (ce sont les plus chères avant les éditions). 

Les Apple Watch Sport noires sont les plus vendues...


----------



## iphone5stiti (25 Décembre 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Les Apple Watch noires sont loin d'être les plus vendues (ce sont les plus chères avant les éditions).
> 
> Les Apple Watch Sport noires sont les plus vendues...


Oui bien évidemment mais quand je disais noir n'inclue les watch sport Gris sideral


----------



## alfatech (28 Décembre 2015)

Je me suis fait un petit plaisir en m'achetant le bracelet cuir Venezia en noir.....la tête qu'a fait ma femme devant la facture, magnifique!


----------



## alfatech (28 Décembre 2015)

NestorK a dit:


> En revanche, vu comme la V1 est perfectible mon cher Fousfous (sauf pour toi apparement ?), certains (dont moi) seront très attentifs à la V2, surtout si elle est du même tonneau que l'iPad 2 pour l'iPad 1.



Non non il est pas seul à penser qu'elle n'est pas perfectible, que la suivante soit meilleur pas de soucis (c'est le but) mais l'originale est déjà top....Une montre connectée prend tout son sens en étant un prolongement d'un smartphone et l'Apple Watch actuelle fait bien son taff.


----------



## Fiz41 (28 Décembre 2015)

alfatech a dit:


> Je me suis fait un petit plaisir en m'achetant le bracelet cuir Venezia en noir.....la tête qu'a fait ma femme devant la facture, magnifique!


Salut alfatech,

Puis-je te demander un service stp. Peux tu m'indiquer quelle taille de bracelet tu as pris, et mesurer chaque partie du bracelet indépendamment et/ou avec la montre posée à plat ?

Je m'explique, j'ai acheté un bracelet type cuir Venezia de la marque JETECH mais aucune indication sur la taille du bracelet. Comme j'aime beaucoup ce type de bracelet au final, je compte m'offrir une version officielle, mais je ne sais pas si je dois partir sur une taille L ou M.
La taille du braclet JETECH me convenant j'aimerai me calquer sur celui-ci, c'est pourquoi j'aimerai connaitre avec précision la longeur d'un bracelet officiel L ou M.

Merci d'avance


----------



## alfatech (28 Décembre 2015)

Fiz41 a dit:


> Salut alfatech,
> 
> Puis-je te demander un service stp. Peux tu m'indiquer quelle taille de bracelet tu as pris, et mesurer chaque partie du bracelet indépendamment et/ou avec la montre posée à plat ?
> 
> ...



Alors c'est un bracelet de taille M (j'ai un poignet d'environ 160 à 165mm). Le "petit morceau" mesure 45mm et la languette environ 178mm. Ajustement parfait et finition aussi.


----------



## Fiz41 (28 Décembre 2015)

Merci beaucoup, je pense me prendre également un bracelet de taille M du coup, mon poignet fait environ 175 cm  et il y a moins d'un centimètre d'écart entre le bracelet officiel taille M et le JETECH qui est très légèrement plus grand  Reste à me fixer sur une couleur qui me plaira avec l'AW gris sidéral


----------



## alfatech (29 Décembre 2015)

Fiz41 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup, je pense me prendre également un bracelet de taille M du coup, mon poignet fait environ 175 cm  et il y a moins d'un centimètre d'écart entre le bracelet officiel taille M et le JETECH qui est très légèrement plus grand  Reste à me fixer sur une couleur qui me plaira avec l'AW gris sidéral



Oui prends du M ce sera parfait


----------



## Beard'n'Breakfast (30 Décembre 2015)

Hop, une petite galerie de mon tout nouveau bracelet en cuir matelassé marron officiel Apple avec une AW Sport 42 mm.

http://www.casimages.com/i/151230095443991526.jpg.html
http://www.casimages.com/i/151230095640427628.jpg.html
http://www.casimages.com/i/151230095714196929.jpg.html
http://www.casimages.com/i/151230095744832104.jpg.html

Le bracelet se marie parfaitement avec l'aluminium mat de la watch. Un peu plus solennel et moins agréable à porter qu'un bracelet en silicone (que j'avais avant) mais je trouve le bracelet de qualité même si un peu trop cher pour ce que c'est, honnêtement. 

Sinon, j'ai un peu peur que les bords du cuir s'abîment fortement avec les frottements des vêtements. Des témoignages à ce sujet?


----------



## alfatech (30 Décembre 2015)

Je pense que tu peux dormir tranquil, quand on voi la finition sur les cotés c'est du solide.....sinon sympa ta montre, une sport avec un cuir Venezia c'est original


----------



## Beard'n'Breakfast (30 Décembre 2015)

J'espère, surtout au prix du bracelet. C'est bon pour Noël mais franchement ... Je me suis fait violence quoi. 
J'aime aussi beaucoup le mariage. J'aime pas le côté brillant de la Watch classique. L'alu brossé de la Sport fait très classieux.


----------



## iMrjX (30 Décembre 2015)

Enfin arrivé après un délais d'un peu plus d'un mois de livraison... Mon nouveau bracelet milanais noir sur AWS 42!
https://flic.kr/p/CEWKMv
https://flic.kr/p/CEWKu6

Et bien je vous le dit, je suis agréablement surpris de ma chinoiserie!

Les + : esthétiquement il est très élégant! Mailles fines et bracelet très léger. L'aimant a une force correcte (pas de risque de se détacher. 

Les - : la finesse du bracelet me fait un peu peur niveau solidité (il fait fragile). Les mailles tirent un peu les poils mais rien de très gênant au quotidien. 

Globalement très content de mon achat, à voir dans le temps. Mais rapport qualité prix rien a redire aux vue des 17€ sur eBay [emoji6][emoji108]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Décembre 2015)

alfatech a dit:


> Je pense que tu peux dormir tranquil, quand on voi la finition sur les cotés c'est du solide.....sinon sympa ta montre, une sport avec un cuir Venezia c'est original


Le mien achete sur aliexpress a fait 2 mois, mais il était moins bien fini...

Le mode de dégradation a été le suivant: 

Les côtes on commences à peler, laissant apparaître les aimant enfilés entre les 2 parties en cuir. Pas super gênant mais décevant

Le bracelet a fini par tellement s'abîmer au niveau d'une jointure entre 2 aimant que je n'ose plus le porter de peur de perdre la montre...

Je pense que la version Apple justifie son prix par un niveau de finition bien plus élevé (j'avais achete le mien une trentaine d'euros sur aliexpress de mémoire... 30 euros les 2 mois... Snifff)


----------



## alfatech (31 Décembre 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Le mien achete sur aliexpress a fait 2 mois, mais il était moins bien fini...
> 
> Le mode de dégradation a été le suivant:
> 
> ...



en effet c'est dommage pour toi, 2 mois c'est court, 30€ ça fait même chère en sachant d'où il vient et le temps d'utilisation.


----------



## alfatech (31 Décembre 2015)

Beard'n'Breakfast a dit:


> J'espère, surtout au prix du bracelet. C'est bon pour Noël mais franchement ... Je me suis fait violence quoi.
> J'aime aussi beaucoup le mariage. J'aime pas le côté brillant de la Watch classique. L'alu brossé de la Sport fait très classieux.



Si ça te plait c'est le principal (avis perso moi je préfère ma Watch que le modèle sport mais il en faut pour tous les gouts et c'est très bien comme ça)


----------



## samca (31 Décembre 2015)

Salut j'ai enfin reçu mon bracelet. Le délai était très long. Mais bon c'est le jeu. 

Voici les photos c'est un bon produits mais pas comparable à celui d'Apple. 

Les maillons sont très dur à enlever et à remettre au point où j'ai fais tomber la montre parce que mal fermer. 
Le bracelet perd déjà la couleur à cause de quelques chocs (24h) 
Et le dernier gros défaut il tire un peu les poils du bras. 







 J'avais testé pendant 14jours le modèle d'Apple à 1200€. Et il est clair que ce n'est pas la même finition. Mais pour le prix sa vaut le coup. 








Une des rayures au bout de 10 minutes. Le modèle d'Apple ne s'était jamais rayer. Apres j'ai peut être fait plus attention vu que je savais que j'allais la rendre. 
(Je l'avais en remplacement le temps qu'il répare ma sport qui était péter)


----------



## jackpote (31 Décembre 2015)

Merci pour ce retour. 

Tu l'as payer dans les 60€ c'est ça ?


----------



## adixya (1 Janvier 2016)

http://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Black...tchband-For-Apple-watch-Band/32437896538.html
28 euros et quelques sur ce site pour encore 2 jours.
Je l'ai acheté à ce vendeur, il a fait l'admiration de quelques amis qui ont décrété que c'était le plus beau de tous ceux que j'ai achetés. Il est parfois un peu difficile à enlever de la watch. Mais bon, le prix n'a juste rien à voir avec le modèle officiel...


----------



## jackpote (2 Janvier 2016)

Ok merci pour ce retour. J'hésite aussi à le commander mais j'ai peur qu'il soit inconfortable et qu'il tire trop les poils.


----------



## samca (2 Janvier 2016)

@adixya. Ce n'est pas le même dans celui que j'ai la fermeture (papillon) imite parfaitement celui d'Apple. Dans le tien on voit qu'il est à l'extérieur. 

@jackpote  47€ sur Aliexpress. Ils sont pleins de soi-disante promotions.  Donc tu peux même trouver moins cher. C'est vrai qu'il tire un peu les poils mais c'est pas violent non plus. Apres pour moi c'était ce bracelet le plus beau. Mais totalement inaccessible vu le prix. Donc très très bonne alternative.


----------



## CBi (2 Janvier 2016)

Pour revenir au sujet des bracelets : double tour style Hermès commandé sur www.band-band.com = produit impeccable. Les inserts s'ajustent parfaitement dans la montre.


----------



## jackpote (2 Janvier 2016)

samca a dit:


> @adixya. Ce n'est pas le même dans celui que j'ai la fermeture (papillon) imite parfaitement celui d'Apple. Dans le tien on voit qu'il est à l'extérieur.
> 
> @jackpote  47€ sur Aliexpress. Ils sont pleins de soi-disante promotions.  Donc tu peux même trouver moins cher. C'est vrai qu'il tire un peu les poils mais c'est pas violent non plus. Apres pour moi c'était ce bracelet le plus beau. Mais totalement inaccessible vu le prix. Donc très très bonne alternative.
> 
> ...



Tu as une photo qui montre les écarts entre les maillons une fois la montre au poignet ? 

Au pire si tu peux nous faire une petite vidéo pour voir le rendu un peu plus réel. Je t'en demande bcp ... [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## samca (5 Janvier 2016)

Tiens j'espère que c'est bon! Par contre pour la video j'y arrive pas à la mettre.
Sur une photo on voit qu'au niveau de l'attache y'a un décalage.


----------



## jackpote (5 Janvier 2016)

Un très grand merci pour le mal que tu donné !!! 

On vois bien le manque de finition entre les maillons quand même...


----------



## samca (6 Janvier 2016)

La dernière photo m'inquiète un peu on voit qu'il y a un bon décalage ça donne l'impression que ça va lâcher!!!


----------



## iphone5stiti (7 Janvier 2016)

Pour moi ça sera maille milanaise noir [emoji6] je le reçois demain


----------



## iMrjX (7 Janvier 2016)

iphone5stiti a dit:


> Pour moi ça sera maille milanaise noir [emoji6] je le reçois demain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai reçu le miens il y a 1 semaine et je suis vraiment pas déçu il est top [emoji108]


----------



## iphone5stiti (7 Janvier 2016)

iMrj6 a dit:


> J'ai reçu le miens il y a 1 semaine et je suis vraiment pas déçu il est top [emoji108]


Parfait alors j'ai hésité mais j'ai craqué hier après midi ! Du coup livraison pour demain [emoji2] je te dirai comment je le trouve !


----------



## Macounette (7 Janvier 2016)

Je rentre d'un court séjour à Paris et je n'ai pas pu résister au plaisir de passer à l'Apple Store du Louvre et de m'offrir un bracelet rouge. Je n'ai pas réalisé tout de suite, mais les produits Apple ne sont pas un peu, mais beaucoup plus chers en France qu'en Suisse ! Je m'attendais à une équivalence 1:1 entre le franc suisse et l'euro, ce qui aurait rendu les produits en France un peu plus chers mais pas excessivement. ... Quelle ne fut pas ma surprise en payant 59 € pour un bracelet au lieu de 49 CHF (45 € environ) en Suisse ! Plus jamais je n'achèterai quoi que ce soit d'Apple en France...


----------



## fousfous (8 Janvier 2016)

Et oui y a des taxes en france


----------



## Macounette (8 Janvier 2016)

Pfffff !... 

Ce qui est dingue, c'est que pour d'autres choses comme les câbles, etc. ... le rapport 1:1 est respecté: un câble à 35 € coûtera 35 CHF. Mais pas pour l'AW ni ses accessoires. Groumpf.


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2016)

Le CHF valant ce jour 0,92€, 49 CHF équivalent à 53 Eur (ajoutons un différentiel de taxes et on arrive aux 59€)


----------



## iphone5stiti (8 Janvier 2016)

iMrj6 a dit:


> J'ai reçu le miens il y a 1 semaine et je suis vraiment pas déçu il est top [emoji108]







Le voila tout simplement splendide et de très bonne facture !! ( prix 39€ )


----------



## fousfous (8 Janvier 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Pfffff !...
> 
> Ce qui est dingue, c'est que pour d'autres choses comme les câbles, etc. ... le rapport 1:1 est respecté: un câble à 35 € coûtera 35 CHF. Mais pas pour l'AW ni ses accessoires. Groumpf.


Et puis faut regarder le prix avant d'acheter quand même


----------



## Macounette (8 Janvier 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Le CHF valant ce jour 0,92€, 49 CHF équivalent à 53 Eur (ajoutons un différentiel de taxes et on arrive aux 59€)


Heuu non ton calcul est faux  Si 1 CHF = 0.92 €, alors 49 CHF = 45.08 € … c'est bien le montant que j'avais indiqué plus haut. 

Quant à votre TVA, et autres taxes, je n'en ai aucune idée car il faut un bouquin de la taille de la bible pour connaître tous vos taux qui varient avec les phases de la lune, les saisons et l'état de santé de votre président… mais de toute manière, ce prix de 49 CHF ou 59 € c'est toutes taxes incluses.


----------



## r e m y (9 Janvier 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Heuu non ton calcul est faux  Si 1 CHF = 0.92 €, alors 49 CHF = 45.08 € … c'est bien le montant que j'avais indiqué plus haut.


oups.... désolé! 
tu as totalement raison


----------



## fousfous (9 Janvier 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Heuu non ton calcul est faux  Si 1 CHF = 0.92 €, alors 49 CHF = 45.08 € … c'est bien le montant que j'avais indiqué plus haut.
> 
> Quant à votre TVA, et autres taxes, je n'en ai aucune idée car il faut un bouquin de la taille de la bible pour connaître tous vos taux qui varient avec les phases de la lune, les saisons et l'état de santé de votre président… mais de toute manière, ce prix de 49 CHF ou 59 € c'est toutes taxes incluses.


Bah non c'est simple: c'est 20%


----------



## Macounette (9 Janvier 2016)

Tu as raison, ce n'est pas du chocolat (avec ou sans fruits secs, vendu en vrac ou pas, à l'emporter ou en magasin, blanc ou noir…)


----------



## fousfous (9 Janvier 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Tu as raison, ce n'est pas du chocolat (avec ou sans fruits secs, vendu en vrac ou pas, à l'emporter ou en magasin, blanc ou noir…)


Oui le chocolat c'est drôle pour les taxes ^^


----------



## roro85 (12 Janvier 2016)

Petite contribution, voici ma collection de bracelets pour ma SSB (cliquez pour agrandir) :



 

 

 

De gauche à droite : 
- maillons noirs ;
- cuir vachette marron vintage (montage personnel avec boucle style Panerai vissée) ;
- cuir/kevlar noir (comme le précédent, montage perso avec boucle Panerai) ;
- milanais mocha (thx eBay), super classe avec ma bandoulière marron ;
- milanais noir.


----------



## breezeblockr (13 Janvier 2016)

@iphone5stiti ! Bonjour, le bracelet milanais noir est super ! vous l'avez acheté où ? Entre toutes les offres sur ali**press.com, wish etc...je sais plus où donner de la tête...je suis étonné de ne pas trouver plus de bracelet pour apple watch en magasin physique ! (à part un ou deux très moyens à la fn*c !)


----------



## roro85 (13 Janvier 2016)

breezeblockr a dit:


> @iphone5stiti ! Bonjour, le bracelet milanais noir est super ! vous l'avez acheté où ? Entre toutes les offres sur ali**press.com, wish etc...je sais plus où donner de la tête...je suis étonné de ne pas trouver plus de bracelet pour apple watch en magasin physique ! (à part un ou deux très moyens à la fn*c !)


Salut, pour info mes milanais noir et mocha ont été pris sur ebay (vendeur français).

Je pense que sur AliEx. on trouve la même chose mais bon le délai de livraison parfois... Après on ne sait pas non plus pour le "niveau de finition" car ils ont plusieurs _grade _pour le même produit.

Un collègue avait pris un milanais noir sur Aliex : résultat on avait reçu la même chose sauf que sa boite avait un autocollant blanc et le mien un autocollant doré, le mien était plus lourd que le sien et le niveau de finition n'était pas le même (les bordures de mon bracelet sont douces alors que le sien prenait un peu mes poils  )

En résumé :
Aliex : + prix / - délai de livraison / qualité disparate
ebay : + delai de livraison / - prix / qualité vérifiable auprès du vendeur​
Expérience perso


----------



## iMrjX (14 Janvier 2016)

Pas mal du tout, j'aime beaucoup roro85!

Je me suis laissé tenter (encore une fois [emoji12]) par 2 bracelets sport en silicone (identique Apple) cette fois-ci. Sur Amazon de marque Moko à 12€50 pièce. J'ai pris un bleu nuit et un noyer. Je les reçois demain si pas de retard de livraison. Photo à suivre...


----------



## roro85 (14 Janvier 2016)

Je cache pas que dans mon excitation, j'avais pris une watch sport 42mm noire à la sortie (plus d'un mois d'attente) puis au final j'ai pris une "Space Black/sport band" à Noël et mes bracelets m'ont suivis dans la transition


----------



## iMrjX (15 Janvier 2016)

Commande reçu...
Voilà quelques photos:
Tout d'abord chez ce distributeur (Moko) le bracelet est présenté dans une boîte (c'est appréciable)






Bracelet sport en silicone bleu nuit





















Bracelet sport en silicone Noyer

















Comme vous l'avez vue, les 2 tailles de bracelets sont fournit. Le touché est aussi doux que l'original d'Apple. L'épaisseur semble légèrement plus fine (mais vraiment très peu). En bref, très satisfait de mon achat  à 12€50 pièce que demande le peuple!


----------



## roro85 (15 Janvier 2016)

Ouille Ouille... Ça donne envie... L'arrière est plein comme l'original ou creusé comme sur les photos d'Amazon ?


----------



## triskel78 (15 Janvier 2016)

Le bleu nuit, est vraiment sympa


----------



## jackpote (15 Janvier 2016)

Commander sur quel site ? Quels sont les délais de livraison ?


----------



## jackpote (15 Janvier 2016)

Vous connaissez cet marque de bracelet ? 

http://tropsaint.com/category/99/apple-watch-accessoires.html

Ces copies de bracelet à maillons viennent pas tous du même constructeur ? MoKo = trop saint = une autre marque ?


----------



## iMrjX (15 Janvier 2016)

Il est plein exactement comme l'original d'Apple. Acheté sur Amazon de marque Moko, délais de livraison hyper rapide j'ai commandé mardi soir et reçu vendredi midi


----------



## breezeblockr (16 Janvier 2016)

roro85 a dit:


> Salut, pour info mes milanais noir et mocha ont été pris sur ebay (vendeur français).
> 
> Je pense que sur AliEx. on trouve la même chose mais bon le délai de livraison parfois... Après on ne sait pas non plus pour le "niveau de finition" car ils ont plusieurs _grade _pour le même produit.
> 
> ...



Ok super ! je pense que je vais plus me pencher sur la solution eBay, je n'avais pas fait attention aux délais de livraison et en bon shoppeur compulsif que je suis, c'est juste rédhibitoire  merci pour ta réponse !


----------



## Macounette (16 Janvier 2016)

Pas mal, les bracelets Moko. Petite question: qu'en est-il de l'ajustement au niveau de la montre? Sur certaines de tes photos (celles où l'on voit la montre de profil) on croit distinguer la "couture" entre les deux morceaux de plastique, et aussi que le bracelet dépasse légèrement de la montre.


----------



## iMrjX (16 Janvier 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Pas mal, les bracelets Moko. Petite question: qu'en est-il de l'ajustement au niveau de la montre? Sur certaines de tes photos (celles où l'on voit la montre de profil) on croit distinguer la "couture" entre les deux morceaux de plastique, et aussi que le bracelet dépasse légèrement de la montre.


Effectivement on peu voir légèrement la "couture" comme tu dis sur les côtés. L'ajustement est casi parfait, je dis casi car si l'on vas chercher loin dans les détails on trouvera toujours que ce n'est pas parfait parfait. L'ajustement est peut-être un poils plus grand d'un micro millimètre. Je met surtout un bémol sur le côté magnétique du bracelet, c'est un vrais ni à poussière. Il attire toute les particules c'est assez relou... Mais bon pour moi il n'y a que ça comme lacune au vue du prix.


----------



## jackpote (16 Janvier 2016)

C'est pas la première fois que je lis que ce bracelet sport MoKo est un attrape poussière.


----------



## roro85 (17 Janvier 2016)

jackpote a dit:


> Vous connaissez cet marque de bracelet ?
> 
> http://tropsaint.com/category/99/apple-watch-accessoires.html
> 
> Ces copies de bracelet à maillons viennent pas tous du même constructeur ? MoKo = trop saint = une autre marque ?


Il semble que ce soit la même chose sauf que trop.saint à un logo sur leur bracelet, ca plait ou pas... Personnellement, je préfère le neutre.

Pour le maillons, selon le prix tu te rapproches plus ou moins de la version Apple.

Regarde les plus chères sur Aliex autour de 130/150€ c'est vraiment bien fait (j'ai pu comparer avec mon original).


----------



## Macounette (17 Janvier 2016)

iMrj6 a dit:


> Effectivement on peu voir légèrement la "couture" comme tu dis sur les côtés. L'ajustement est casi parfait, je dis casi car si l'on vas chercher loin dans les détails on trouvera toujours que ce n'est pas parfait parfait. L'ajustement est peut-être un poils plus grand d'un micro millimètre. Je met surtout un bémol sur le côté magnétique du bracelet, c'est un vrais ni à poussière. Il attire toute les particules c'est assez relou... Mais bon pour moi il n'y a que ça comme lacune au vue du prix.


Oui, c'est vrai qu'à 12€50 (vs 59€) on ne peut pas trop chipoter…


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Janvier 2016)

La couture n'en est pas une, c'est le plan de joint du moule d'injection... Une bavure due à la fermeture non parfaite des moules à la fabrication... Normalement ca s'ebavure mais c'est une opération manuelle qui coûte chère...


----------



## Macounette (18 Janvier 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> La couture n'en est pas une, c'est le plan de joint du moule d'injection... Une bavure due à la fermeture non parfaite des moules à la fabrication... Normalement ca s'ebavure mais c'est une opération manuelle qui coûte chère...


On est d'accord, "couture" n'était pas le mot approprié (d'où les guillemets), "jointure" est bien meilleur... merci pour ces précisions d'ordre technique


----------



## roro85 (18 Janvier 2016)

J'ai commandé et reçu un clone du bracelet à maillons en noir. Et je peux vous dire que c'est vraiment pas mal. C'est la 4 ou 5ème génération de ce bracelet. Par contre niveau tarif sur Aliex on est à 120euros environ + fdp.










Il se de-link comme l'officiel et meme l'intérieur des maillons est noir (il existe une version à maillons comme celle-ci mais avec l'intérieur encore couleur argent). Du coup, entre les maillons on voit du noir et pas du gris.


----------



## jackpote (18 Janvier 2016)

Alors la superbe !!!! T'as une vidéo ou photo qui montre l'écart entre les maillons une fois la montre au poignet ? 

Et tu aurai le lien de ce bracelet sur ali ? 

Merci d'avance ça m'intéresse bcp !


----------



## roro85 (18 Janvier 2016)

Je vais en faire ce soir, sinon je revends le bracelet  j'ai l'officiel.


----------



## jackpote (18 Janvier 2016)

150€ sur Paris ? Annonce sur le bon coin ?


----------



## roro85 (18 Janvier 2016)

Yes c'est moi (pour un membre macg je le fais à 120). J'avais paye le 30€ de DHL.


----------



## roro85 (18 Janvier 2016)

Voilà quelques photos 

Lien Aliex : http://s.aliexpress.com/bIra6RfA


----------



## jackpote (18 Janvier 2016)

Il a l'air vraiment pas mal ! 

Mais pourquoi tu l'as acheter alors que tu as l'officiel ? [emoji1]


----------



## roro85 (18 Janvier 2016)

Clic facile, cerveau ramolli, stupidité, curiosité, achat compulsif. En tout cas, très bon clone.


----------



## roro85 (18 Janvier 2016)

Petite comparaison avec l'officiel :


----------



## jackpote (18 Janvier 2016)

C'est impressionnant la ressemblance. 

Et t'en pense quoi niveau solidité et risque de rayure ?

Et au niveau de attache, elle risque pas de sauter toute seul et du coup de faire tomber la watch ?


----------



## roro85 (18 Janvier 2016)

Pour les rayures, je pense que c'est comme l'officiel.

En terme de poids c'est identique, donc pour moi c'est bien la même matière utilisée (le feeling au poignet est identique).

Au niveau des attaches, ça semble solide par rapport à la version précédente qui est noire mais avec l'intérieur gris (non peint).

Je l'ai porté 2/3 jours sans inquiétude.

La grosse différence avec l'officiel, c'est la boucle qui n'est pas aussi smooth (avec le temps peut-être) et la teinte qui est noire pour ce clone et un peu moins pour l'autre.

Sinon le prix quoi : 619€ (direct magasin) contre 150€(pour une livraison sous 5 jours)


----------



## Vanton (18 Janvier 2016)

Vous êtes mignons à employer le mot "clone" alors qu'on parle en réalité de contrefaçons... [emoji57]


----------



## Macounette (19 Janvier 2016)

619 € pour un bracelet...


----------



## jackpote (19 Janvier 2016)

C'est clair que c'est incroyable comme prix !!! 
Mais la finition est aussi très haut de gamme...


----------



## Macounette (20 Janvier 2016)

Même… c'est le double du prix de la montre ou presque (si on a une AWS). Ceci dit je n'ai pas vu le bracelet en vrai…


----------



## jackpote (20 Janvier 2016)

Nouveau bracelets chez Piel Frama. 

J'aime beaucoup la ressemblance avec le modèle sport Apple mais ici en version cuir. 

60€ pour le modèle : 






Lien : https://www.pielframa.com/es/producto/apple-watch-leather-strap/correa-42-mm/vacuno/marron


----------



## Macounette (20 Janvier 2016)

Intéressant ! Piel Frama était connu dans le temps pour faire des housses de pda / smartphone d'excellente qualité.
Le cuir vachette m'intéresserait beaucoup, je vais peut-être me laisser tenter.


----------



## Vanton (20 Janvier 2016)

Petit retour sur le bracelet Sport Blanc... C'est un modèle très courant mais bon ça fait jamais de mal de faire une piqûre de rappel ! 

Quand je l'ai voulu j'en ai parlé à mes proches et ma mère m'avait fait part de ses doutes. Elle avait eu une montre à bracelet blanc quand elle était jeune (ça date... [emoji1]) et de l'encre rouge l'avait taché. Du coup elle avait peur que celui là ait le même genre de souci. 

Et bien évidemment il faut toujours écouter sa maman... [emoji57] Donc en bon fils indigne je me suis abstenu de suivre ses conseils ! [emoji1]

Le mien n'a pas bronché pendant des mois. Je l'ai depuis début juin et il avait vraiment bien tenu le coup. J'ai un second bracelet en cuir, donc je n'ai pas porté le blanc à plein temps, mais c'est celui que je portais quand j'avais des activités à risque ou salissantes. Il était très très légèrement devenu gris mais rien de bien dramatique.

Or pour les soldes je viens d'acheter deux jeans assez foncés... J'aurais dû y penser, avec le nombre d'oreillettes Apple que j'ai teintées en bleu au fil des années... Mais je ne me suis pas méfié et... 










Ça c'est après nettoyage... Le bleu est pas mal parti mais il en reste encore, c'est assez moche... Y a pas mort d'homme mais ça me déçoit un peu. Pas tant à cause d'Apple, je pense que c'est inhérent à ce type de matériau et qu'ils n'y pouvaient pas grand chose. Mais j'avais oublié à quel point le blanc peut être fragile...


----------



## Macounette (20 Janvier 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Mais j'avais oublié à quel point le blanc peut être fragile...


Oui, le blanc c'est très beau, mais terriblement salissant... suis bien placée pour le savoir, avec un cab blanc aux sièges blancs... 
J'adore mon bracelet blanc, mais je me suis dépêchée de m'en procurer d'autres justement pour éviter de trop user ou de salir le blanc.


----------



## iMrjX (21 Janvier 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Petit retour sur le bracelet Sport Blanc... C'est un modèle très courant mais bon ça fait jamais de mal de faire une piqûre de rappel !
> 
> Quand je l'ai voulu j'en ai parlé à mes proches et ma mère m'avait fait part de ses doutes. Elle avait eu une montre à bracelet blanc quand elle était jeune (ça date... [emoji1]) et de l'encre rouge l'avait taché. Du coup elle avait peur que celui là ait le même genre de souci.
> 
> ...


C'est ça! J'ai le même problème avec le mien. C'est pour ça que je me suis vite procuré d'autres bracelets pour ne porter le blanc qu'occasionnellement car très salissant. Pas facile à nettoyer en plus. Savon éponge ne suffise parfois pas, j'ai même utilisé le côté grattoir vert de l'éponge pour enlever certaine teinte et cela à fait partir le côté doux du bracelet. C'est embêtant je trouve [emoji53]


----------



## jackpote (21 Janvier 2016)

Es ce que vous trouvez que vos bracelets sport perdent de leurs souplesse au fil du temps ?


----------



## fousfous (21 Janvier 2016)

jackpote a dit:


> Es ce que vous trouvez que vos bracelets sport perdent de leurs souplesse au fil du temps ?


Non je trouve pas, en tout cas pas pour l'instant, il a juste pris en partie la forme du poignet mais à part ça c'est toujours agréable à porter


----------



## iMrjX (21 Janvier 2016)

Je ne trouve pas non plus


----------



## Vanton (21 Janvier 2016)

Pareil que Fousfous, il a pris la forme du poignet (et il est bleuté... [emoji1]) mais il reste très souple. Pas le sentiment que le matériau ait bougé. 

Sinon je suis en train d'acheter un boucle classique en cuir Havane, on l'a pas beaucoup vu, je vous ferai peut-être des photos.


----------



## jackpote (22 Janvier 2016)

Entre le sport et le travail je lave à l'eau et au savon ( de fois trop agressif ) le bracelet plusieurs fois par jour. Je pense que ça doit pas lui faire du bien. Je le trouve moins agréable qu'au début. 

La watch avec le bracelet boucle couleur havane est magnifique. Des fois je regrette de pas avoir gardé ma watch classique.


----------



## Vanton (26 Janvier 2016)

Bon finalement j'ai enfin eu la réponse à une question que je me posais depuis septembre !!! [emoji7]

Quelle est la différence entre le bracelet cuir matelassé bleu électrique d'avril et le même en bleu nuit qui le remplace depuis septembre ? 










Maintenant je saaaais ! [emoji41]


----------



## fousfous (26 Janvier 2016)

Le bleue électrique est plus jolie je trouve


----------



## Vanton (27 Janvier 2016)

Disons que je le trouve plus "riche"... En fonction de la lumière il varie du bleu marine au violet bleuté. Tantôt subtil, tantôt avec une pointe d'extravagance... 

L'autre est marine, il réserve sans doute moins de surprises. Il est plus commun, je trouve


----------



## roro85 (29 Janvier 2016)

J'aime les deux couleurs  je n'ai pas encore de bracelet bleu... Je me laisserai bien tenter.


----------



## odubief (31 Janvier 2016)

jackpote a dit:


> Nouveau bracelets chez Piel Frama.
> 
> J'aime beaucoup la ressemblance avec le modèle sport Apple mais ici en version cuir.
> 
> ...


Pas mal en effet. Par contre, le clou doré, ça rend moyen ...


----------



## panchoskywalker (11 Février 2016)

Bonjour, moi je fabrique des bracelets cuir sur mesure adaptable, je ne sais si je peux en parler ici librement, sinon envoyez un mp, ou effacer si c'est contre les règles.Merci. 

Ici un 22mm comme exemple.


----------



## fousfous (11 Février 2016)

C'est dommage quand même que tout ces bracelets ne s'intègrent pas directement dans la Watch, c'est quand même sont intérêt d'avoir un système pour changer facilement (et c'est plus beau aussi)


----------



## tristanWX (13 Février 2016)

Bonjour je cherche un bracelet pour Apple Watch gris sidéral 42 
J'aime bien le bracelet cuir bleu mais je pense acheter chez Amazon https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B017MRZC74/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_1W0VwbP3108JM

Que pensez-vous


----------



## Vanton (13 Février 2016)

Avec le gris sidéral je sais pas trop...


----------



## tristanWX (13 Février 2016)

J'ai vue que certain on achète aliexpress j'ai vue aussi le red que pensez vous


----------



## tristanWX (13 Février 2016)

jai un ballet milanai que jai acheter chez amazon jai l'impression qu'il se dessert sa fait qu'un jours que lai donc je cherche un autre


----------



## papa99999 (15 Février 2016)

perso j'ai machete ce bracelet la pour ma watch gris sideral.
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B01...apple watch&qid=1455524957&ref_=sr_1_3&sr=8-3


----------



## tristanWX (15 Février 2016)

je réfléchi mais pour instant jai celui la mais un bracelet en cuir serai classe

saurai du le prendre en gris pour ressortir


----------



## papa99999 (15 Février 2016)

bah il est pas mal en noir.


----------



## tristanWX (16 Février 2016)

Oui mais en cuir sa serai mieux


----------



## Carlier (18 Février 2016)

Bonjour j'aimerai avoir vos avis sur ce bracelet svp : http://www.amazon.fr/gp/aw/d/B017MR...pple+watch+bracelet+42mm+cuir+bleu&th=1&psc=1
Ou si vous connaissez d'autres modèles du même type je suis preneur ou un bracelet à maillons de bonne qualité à prix raisonnable merci


----------



## jackpote (19 Février 2016)

Je connais pas la marque Trop Saint. Mais à mon avis c'est de la même qualité que MoKo etc etc .... 

D'ailleurs hier j'ai craqué pour la Réplique du Link de chez MoKo en noir. Je le reçois aujourd'hui. On verra bien.


----------



## jackpote (19 Février 2016)

Bracelet MoKo reçu !!


----------



## tristanWX (19 Février 2016)

magnifique 
il n'est pas trop lourd???


----------



## jackpote (19 Février 2016)

Vraiment pas du tout. 

Le seul et unique reproche,  c'est qu'il manque en peu de souplesse entre les maillons. Du coup je le trouve un peu rigide. Mais sinon c'est top !


----------



## tristanWX (19 Février 2016)

moi je me suis pris le cuir en bleu boudin je le reçoit mercredi mais je ne suis pas chez moi pendant 1mois sa va ere long attendre


----------



## jackpote (19 Février 2016)

Moi je cherchais un bracelet résistant à l'eau.


----------



## tristanWX (19 Février 2016)

tu nous ferra un petit retour dans un bon mois 
idem pour moi pour les deux bracelet (milanais noir et cuir bleu )
mais pour instant je suis assez content du milanais


----------



## jackpote (20 Février 2016)

Je peux déjà faire un retour rapide sur les premières sensations. 

Ce bracelet est magnifique. La couleur n'est pas noir. Elle se rapproche du noir sidéral de la Watch sport.  

Il est très léger. La finition est bonne. Tout les maillons ont l'air de bien être attaché les un au autres. Il s'enboite parfait au millimètre près dans l'Apple Watch. 

Le seul défaut c'est qu'il manque de souplesse. Il est trop rigides pour être aussi agréable à porter que l'original Apple. Il coûte 10 fois moins cher ... Mais cela me donne encore plus envie de m'offrir un Watch à maillons !!


----------



## tristanWX (20 Février 2016)

Il vaut mieux attendre la version 2


----------



## jackpote (20 Février 2016)

Si la version 2 apporte uniquement des améliorations hardware cela m'intéresse pas. 

Et à ce moment là il y aura sûrement de bonne affaire sur des modèles à maillons sur le bon coin...


----------



## Vanton (20 Février 2016)

Y a souvent de très bonnes affaires sur le bon coin... La watch s'y vend mal, j'ai l'impression, et des bracelets restent des semaines en vente, ce qui permet de négocier facilement


----------



## jackpote (20 Février 2016)

Je pense aussi.  La valeur de revente de la Watch est incomparable à celle d'un iPhone. 
C'est pour ça que ça m'est impossible psychologiquement d'acheter une Watch haut de gamme (maillons) plein pot.   

Ma mère à acheter un Watch sport or 38mm neuve sous blister à 250€ sur le bon coin...


----------



## Vanton (9 Mars 2016)

Ah au fait je devais vous poster ça depuis un bon mois : 

























J'adore ce bracelet... C'est un énorme coup de cœur ! Je le parte quasiment tout le temps. Il est confortable et sa couleur le rend plus facile à assortir que mon bracelet bleu marine. Et j'aime beaucoup son côté très classique !

Au lancement de l'Apple Watch je n'étais pas fan des attaches des bracelets Boucle classique et Boucle moderne mais sur ces nouvelles versions du Boucle classique le cuir semble plus épais au niveau de l'attache et comble mieux le vide entre le boîtier de la montre et la barre en métal. Ça me plait mieux.

Seul défaut, je trouve que le passant pour l'extrémité pendante du bracelet s'use vite. Le bracelet en lui même n'a pas trop bougé en un mois mais ce bout de cuir qui retient le bout du bracelet a déjà pas mal changé de couleur... À la façon des coques en cuir de l'iPhone 5S... Dommage !


----------



## Macounette (9 Mars 2016)

Très joli ce bracelet !... 
Pour l'usure, c'est normal, comme avec n'importe quel bracelet en cuir... c'est d'ailleurs ce qui fait un peu son charme !


----------



## Vanton (9 Mars 2016)

Vous m'obligez à quelques contorsions, très chère ! [emoji6]






Je sais bien que le cuir se patine mais là je trouve ça un peu rapide... Et comme tout le bracelet ne se patine pas de la même façon, cet élément noircissant beaucoup plus vite que le reste, j'ai un peu peur que dans un mois ou deux ce soit assez moche... Je pense que cet élément n'est pas dans un cuir d'aussi bonne qualité que le reste du bracelet... On verra bien.


----------



## Macounette (9 Mars 2016)

OK, Monsieur le Contorsionniste, je comprends mieux  vu de cet angle, tu n'as pas tort.


----------



## Vanton (9 Mars 2016)

Oh j'aime quand tu dis ça ! [emoji7]


----------



## iMrjX (10 Mars 2016)

Je suis le seul à me demander comment ça se fait que tu as une image en fond dans ton cadrant utilitaire?!?!?!?![emoji33]


----------



## Vanton (10 Mars 2016)

Tu parles de la photo sur la table en bois avec tous les petits pois de couleur ?


----------



## iMrjX (10 Mars 2016)

Précisément


----------



## Vanton (10 Mars 2016)

C'est un reflet [emoji6] J'étais dans un salon de thé et il y avait derrière moi la vitrine décorée d'un rideau de LED. 

C'est pour ça que j'avais pris cette photo d'ailleurs... Ça m'avait amusé, ce côté enchanté.


----------



## iMrjX (10 Mars 2016)

J'en étais sûr [emoji24]
Mais j'y ai crus [emoji6]


----------



## Macounette (10 Mars 2016)

C'est vrai qu'elle est bien, cette photo


----------



## fousfous (10 Mars 2016)

Oui les spots qui viennent se piger sur l'écran de la Watch je trouve ça magnifique moi


----------



## Vanton (10 Mars 2016)

La version classique a de superbes reflets... L'écran est particulièrement réfléchissant. On pourrait voir ça comme un inconvénient, puisque dans certains cas ça complique sérieusement la lecture, mais je trouve surtout que ça participe à son côté luxe, à son raffinement.


----------



## fousfous (10 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> La version classique a de superbes reflets... L'écran est particulièrement réfléchissant. On pourrait voir ça comme un inconvénient, puisque dans certains cas ça complique sérieusement la lecture, mais je trouve surtout que ça participe à son côté luxe, à son raffinement.


Je te rassure la sport aussi à des reflets, mais ils sont jamais gênant c'est ça qui est bien


----------



## Vanton (10 Mars 2016)

Les reflets sont assez différents entre les deux gammes. 

Sur ma Sport que j'avais au début les reflets sont normaux. On retrouve ce qu'on a connu sur les Mac unibody et sur les iPhone. C'est sans surprise.

Sur la classique en revanche, je ne sais pas si c'est le saphir ou un traitement de surface spécifique mais c'est assez différent. La vitre a des reflets métalliques, argentés, très présents mais du plus bel effet.


----------



## fousfous (10 Mars 2016)

C'est bien à cause du saphir, mais les bords courbé sont ceux qui piègent la lumière aussi qui fait un belle effet.


----------



## Macounette (11 Mars 2016)

Le boîtier joue aussi un rôle dans l'impression d'ensemble. Le boîtier en acier est très beau et brillant, ce qui contribue à cet ensemble très raffiné.
J'attends avec impatience la watch 2 et je sais déjà que ma prochaine sera une "SS" (stainless steel)


----------



## fousfous (11 Mars 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Le boîtier joue aussi un rôle dans l'impression d'ensemble. Le boîtier en acier est très beau et brillant, ce qui contribue à cet ensemble très raffiné.
> J'attends avec impatience la watch 2 et je sais déjà que ma prochaine sera une "SS" (stainless steel)


Ce n'est qu'une question de goût, à titre personnelle je préfère largement le côté mat de la sport


----------



## Vanton (11 Mars 2016)

Pour avoir eu les deux, je comprends qu'on puisse aimer la Sport : c'est la première que j'ai reçue et elle m'avait fait forte impression au déballage. 

Cela dit j'aurais reçu la classique en premier je ne sais pas si la Sport m'aurait autant plu. Il est plus facile de passer de l'entrée de gamme au milieu de gamme que l'inverse.


----------



## jackpote (11 Mars 2016)

Moi aussi j'ai eu les deux. Et maintenant j'ai que la sport sidéral. Je suis continuellement entrain de regarder pour me reprendre une SS tellement elle me manque lol


----------



## fousfous (11 Mars 2016)

Le seul truc que je préfère sur la SS c'est l'arrière avec les optiques entouré de chrome, ça fait vraiment bien, mais comme c'est pas ce qu'on voit tout le temps ça dérange moins


----------



## Vanton (21 Mars 2016)

Boooonnn en tant que gros sceptique de la watch mais fan de son look autant vous dire que ce soir je suis comblé... [emoji57]

Je vous ferai un petit résumé des nouveautés comme la dernière fois dans les jours qui viennent. Y a eu énormément de changements, parfois assez révélateurs.


----------



## jackpote (21 Mars 2016)

Tu trouve jolie les bracelet en nylon ???


----------



## Macounette (21 Mars 2016)

Pas moi en tout cas… j'aime par contre assez les nouveaux coloris, que ce soit en bracelet sport ou bien cuir...


----------



## Vanton (22 Mars 2016)

Le nylon l'attache est étrange... Mais je déteste pas certains coloris, notamment le sage gris perle,  et j'essaierai de les voir en vrai pour me faire un avis définitif


----------



## tristanWX (22 Mars 2016)

Il faut les voir en vrai 
Pour moi j'ai reçu le bracelet cuir bleu magnétique et je suis très content


----------



## jackpote (22 Mars 2016)

Oui faut les voir en vrai. Par contre il se sont pas emporté sur le prix. Je l'aurai plus vue à 89€


----------



## fousfous (22 Mars 2016)

Bah le style je trouve ça pas mal mais la boucle classique c'est quand même décevant...


----------



## Vanton (22 Mars 2016)

Pour en avoir une je la trouve assez agréable. Au départ je trouvais ça un peu vieillot en comparaison avec les autres bracelets qui jouent avec différentes techniques de fermeture originales. Mais à l'usage ça tient la route. Ça bouge pas, ça se met et s'enlève facilement... C'est vraiment efficace.


----------



## fousfous (22 Mars 2016)

Ah oui c'est efficace mais c'est loin d'être le plus confortable et quand on achète une Watch c'est aussi pour les systèmes de fermeture différent, mais c'est sur c'est plus rapide à mettre que le bracelet sport (mais moins que ceux aimanté)


----------



## Vanton (22 Mars 2016)

L'aimanté je galère un peu avec personnellement. Je sais que l'extrémité du rabat doit arriver sur le 4ème boudin pour que je sois à l'aise. Or quand je le mets en place je dois tirer dessus pour le faire glisser dans le passant et je finis toujours sur le 2ème ou 3ème boudin, ce qui est trop serré. Je dois le réajuster et ce n'est pas la chose la plus simple à faire même si j'ai trouvé une technique qui fonctionne pas trop mal... 

Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire que c'est un défaut, ni même un problème. Globalement je l'aime bien ce bracelet. Mais je le trouve malgré tout moins commode à mettre que le Sport, que j'arrive à régler aisément (mais j'ai un souci de taille avec le Sport 42mm, je suis entre deux crans),  et le boucle classique qui lui aussi est simple à mettre.


----------



## fousfous (22 Mars 2016)

Ah c'est étrange, moi je le met facilement, pas du 1er coup bien mis mais il se règle facilement, peut être parce que c'est un bracelet chinois?


----------



## Vanton (22 Mars 2016)

Possible que les aimants n'aient pas la même force... Ou alors je m'y prends comme un manche ? [emoji1]

Mais tu sembles avoir le même problème que moi en fait : toi non plus tu ne le règles pas parfaitement du premier coup. Sur le Boucle classique je n'ai pas ce problème.


----------



## jackpote (22 Mars 2016)

Je suis tombé aussi amoureux de la version acier noir avec le milanais noir ... 799€ me redonne la raison.


----------



## fousfous (22 Mars 2016)

C'est normal que tu ne puisses pas mettre directement à la bonne taille, dans le premier coup je ressers juste pour que ça tienne et après je regarde pour bien mettre


----------



## Macounette (22 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> j'essaierai de les voir en vrai pour me faire un avis définitif





tristanWX a dit:


> Il faut les voir en vrai





jackpote a dit:


> Oui faut les voir en vrai.


ça va, j'ai compris   Au deuxième coup d'oeil ils me plaisent déjà un peu plus... donc oui, les voir en vrai


----------



## Vanton (22 Mars 2016)

J'ai trouvé des photos des vrais modèles, je tâcherai de faire un résumé...
Je pensais le faire cet aprèm mais Mickael m'a demandé mon avis sur le SE suite à mon message qu'ils ont publié dimanche.


----------



## Vanton (23 Mars 2016)

Alors alors ! Commençons… Je finirai un peu plus tard [emoji6]

La gamme a été encore une fois profondément revue sur le plan esthétique, plein de nouveautés sont au rendez-vous !

*Watch Sport :*

On avait 10 modèles au lancement, on était passé à 12 en septembre, on en a maintenant 22 ! Autant dire que c’est LA gamme qu’Apple a envie de mettre en avant. Au lancement l’année dernière c’était la gamme classique qui comportait le plus de modèles, mais quelque chose me dit que ses ventes ont été décevantes et que c’est plutôt la gamme Sport, autrement plus abordable, qui a raflé la mise, justifiant qu’Apple la développe. Le fait que le prix vienne de baisser de 50€ sur les deux tailles de boîtier Sport ne devrait pas faire de mal aux ventes d’ailleurs…

Sur les 12 modèles de septembre, 8 sont conservés. Les 4 qui avaient déjà survécu au premier relooking sont toujours là: les deux argent/blancs (38 et 42mm) et les deux gris sidéral/noir (38 et 42) font de la résistance ! Ensuite les 4 boîtiers dorés lancés en septembre sont conservés également : les deux modèles or rose (38mm Lavande et 42mm Gris sable) et les deux modèles or (38mm Blanc antique et 42mm Bleu nuit), preuve qu’ils ont dû trouver leur public.

Les 4 autres sont remplacés. Exit donc les bracelets Sport orange et bleu, disponibles pour le boîtier argent (38 et 42mm). Ils auront vécu presque 7 mois. On trouve à la place 6 nouveaux modèles à bracelet Sport : un bracelet abricot (38 et 42) qui semble très proche de l’ancien orange, un jaune inédit (38 et 42) et un bracelet bleu roi, un peu plus foncé (38 et 42).





















On a donc en tout 14 modèles Sport à Bracelet Sport (deux pour le boîtier gris sidéral, deux pour le or, deux pour le or rose, huit pour le argent, qui reste donc le plus à l’aise avec les changements de bracelet), et la gamme voit l’arrivée d’un nouveau bracelet dans un nouveau matériau ! En septembre les couleurs avaient changé et le bracelet Boucle classique avait été un peu retravaillé mais il n’y avait pas eu de tout nouveau design de bracelet. C’est chose faite avec l’apparition du bracelet en Nylon tissé !






Globalement il ressemble justement au bracelet Boucle classique : la boucle et l’ardillon sont identiques. Mais l’attache qui le connecte au boîtier est différente : point de barre métallique autour de laquelle le bracelet s’enroulerait, le nouveau bracelet en Nylon tissé « rentre » dans le boîtier de la montre, le connecteur étant en plastique coloré. De mon point de vue ce n’est pas particulièrement heureux sur certains modèles, mais bon… C’est une affaire de goûts et ceux qui utilisaient des attaches argentées sur des boîtiers gris sidéral ne devraient pas trop être chahutés. À noter également que ces bracelets vendus avec une montre ont une boucle coordonnée au boîtier. Pour les perfectionnistes ces bracelets seront donc très intéressants s'ils se retrouvent sur le marché de l'occasion.

Ce nouveau bracelet est disponible sur 8 modèles. Chacun des quatre coloris de boîtier Sport propose les deux tailles, mais Apple n’a pas fait dans la rigueur… Les boîtiers or rose proposent ainsi un unique coloris bleu roi en 38 et 42mm :







Pareil pour les boîtiers gris sidéral qui proposent un bracelet noir en 38 et 42mm :







En revanche le boîtier argent est proposé avec un bracelet rose en 38mm mais un bracelet bleu azur en 42mm :







Et ça se complique encore pour le boîtier doré… En fait tous ces bracelets en Nylon tressé sont bicolores : la face intérieure et la face extérieure sont différentes. Sur le boîtier doré, et uniquement celui là, Apple a visiblement fait le choix de retourner le bracelet en fonction des tailles… On a donc sur le modèle 38mm un bracelet or/rouge à l’extérieur et bleu roi à l’intérieur. Alors que le modèle 42mm est or/bleu roi à l’extérieur et rouge à l’intérieur…







De quoi frustrer certains clients, c’est un peu dommage… D’autant que ça permet de réaliser qu’Apple aurait pu être plus ambitieuse et proposer des bracelets double face ! Il aurait fallu repenser les attaches mais ça aurait été un vrai plus pour le propriétaire… C’est un coup manqué.


----------



## Vanton (23 Mars 2016)

Enfin, pour terminer avec ces modèles, voilà quelques photos plus réalistes que les rendus 3D d'Apple.

Les bracelets Sport jaune et abricot :





Les bracelets Nylon 38mm rose, bleu roi et or/rouge :





Les 42mm bleu azur, bleu roi, or/bleu roi et noir :












Le 38mm or rose à bracelet Nylon bleu roi et le 42mm or à bracelet Nylon or/bleu roi :





Les deux modèles argent (38mm Nylon rose et 42mm Nylon bleu azur) :

















Les deux modèles gris sidéral (38mm Nylon noir et 42mm Nylon noir) :





Voilà pour les 22 modèles Sport ! La suite au prochain épisode !


----------



## fousfous (23 Mars 2016)

Même si j'aime pas l'attache ils sont plutôt beau je trouve les nouveaux bracelets


----------



## Vanton (23 Mars 2016)

En fait je pense qu'Apple était coincée au niveau des attaches. Il aurait été plus beau de les faire en métal mais comme ils sont prévus pour les boîtiers Sport en alu et les boîtiers classiques en Inox ça n'était pas possible. Donc c'est du plastique de couleur, qui a l'avantage d'une plus large compatibilité...

Sinon ces bracelets me rappellent ma Flik Flak de quand j'étais gosse !


----------



## Macounette (23 Mars 2016)

Extra ! Merci Vanton pour ton résumé très complet !
A voir pour ce bracelet en nylon, pour le moment je préfère toujours les bracelets sport classiques


----------



## Vanton (23 Mars 2016)

Je trouve cette possibilité de choix appréciable... Pour qui n'aimait pas le bracelet Sport la gamme Sport était un problème. Maintenant il y a une seconde option, c'est agréable. 

Et Apple a largement renforcé les combinaisons de modèles noirs, qui ont beaucoup de succès. Depuis un an les bracelets parfaitement compatibles avec les boîtiers gris sidéral et noir sidéral étaient rares. L'arrivée du Nylon double les modèles Sport noirs et dans la gamme classique c'est encore plus évident, puisqu'on est passé de 2 modèles hyper chers au lancement en avril 2015 à 6 modèles aujourd'hui qui forment une gamme dans la gamme. Je mettrai ça en image ce soir


----------



## fousfous (23 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> En fait je pense qu'Apple était coincée au niveau des attaches. Il aurait été plus beau de les faire en métal mais comme ils sont prévus pour les boîtiers Sport en alu et les boîtiers classiques en Inox ça n'était pas possible. Donc c'est du plastique de couleur, qui a l'avantage d'une plus large compatibilité...


Je trouve mieux que l'attache rentre dans le boitier, ça fait beaucoup plus beau que les attaches en métal ou on a l'impression qu'il manque quelque chose entre le bracelet et le boitier.
Et puis le plastique de couleur (ce qui n'est pas forcément une mauvaise chose) va justement très bien avec les tons clair de la Watch argenté


----------



## Vanton (23 Mars 2016)

Oui sur l'argentée ça me déplaît pas non plus. Et les bracelets pour la dorée étant orangés ça ne dénote pas non plus. 

Par contre j'ai beaucoup plus de réserves sur les boîtiers or rose avec leurs bracelets bleu roi...


----------



## tristanWX (23 Mars 2016)

Bonjour voilà moi j'adore mon Apple Watch noir et je voudrai prendre un bracelet pour été en nylon mais le quel vous me conseillez je bien de revoir le bleu en cuir vénézuélien j'ai le bracelet noir sport et j'ai command le bracelet noir milanais 
Mais je voudrai un de couleur le quel ??


----------



## fousfous (23 Mars 2016)

C'est à toi de voir al couleur qui te plait le plus 
Et le bracelet milanais est un bracelet léger ressemblant beaucoup à un bracelet tissu tu sais


----------



## tristanWX (23 Mars 2016)

Je vais voir samedi j'ai rendez-vous chez Apple donc je vais en profiter


----------



## Bubus44 (23 Mars 2016)

Pareil,  je vais faire un tour à Apple Store de Nantes pour voir les nouveaux bracelets


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## tristanWX (23 Mars 2016)

Je ferais plein de photo


----------



## Vanton (23 Mars 2016)

tristanWX a dit:


> Bonjour voilà moi j'adore mon Apple Watch noir et je voudrai prendre un bracelet pour été en nylon mais le quel vous me conseillez je bien de revoir le bleu en cuir vénézuélien j'ai le bracelet noir sport et j'ai command le bracelet noir milanais
> Mais je voudrai un de couleur le quel ??


Classique noir sidéral ou Sport gris sidéral ?

J'envie tes finances... [emoji57]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Classique noir sidéral ou Sport gris sidéral ?
> 
> J'envie tes finances... [emoji57]


Étant donné qu'il ne possède pas le bracelet à maillons, il doit parler de la sport... La noir classique ne se vendait pas sans le bracelet à maillons noir...


----------



## tristanWX (23 Mars 2016)

Version sport 
Mes finance sont en pleine forme


----------



## Vanton (23 Mars 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Étant donné qu'il ne possède pas le bracelet à maillons, il doit parler de la sport... La noir classique ne se vendait pas sans le bracelet à maillons noir...


Si si depuis septembre la noir sidéral était dispo avec bracelet Sport noir !


----------



## tristanWX (23 Mars 2016)

J'ai bien le bleu vous pensez que sa peut suivre avec ma montre


----------



## Vanton (24 Mars 2016)

Alors.... La suite !

*Watch classique :*
On avait 20 modèles au lancement, 20 en septembre et on en a toujours... 20. Sur ce point Apple joue la constance ! Mais il y a de nombreux changements et disparitions. Cette fois seuls 8 modèles de la collection de septembre sont inchangés. 6 avaient déjà survécu au relooking de septembre et ce sont assez logiquement les bracelets en métal, qui sont durs à faire évoluer : les deux bracelets Milanais argent (38 et 42) et les quatre bracelets à Maillons (deux argent 38 et 42mm et deux noir sidéral 38 et 42mm). Ensuite les deux boitiers noir sidéral (38 et 42) à bracelet Sport noir introduits en septembre sont conservés, sans doute parce qu'ils ont beaucoup de succès.

Ce sont d'ailleurs les deux seuls modèles à bracelet Sport qui ont survécu à cette mise à jour. Ainsi sur les 12 modèles qui viennent d'être arrêtés, on compte les 4 autres modèles à bracelet Sport : les deux blancs (38 et 42) qui dataient du lancement et, plus étonnant, les deux rouges (product)RED (38 et 42) qui dataient de septembre. On aurait pu croire que leur symbolique particulière les protégerait mais il n'en a rien été et ils disparaissent du catalogue après 7 mois. Disparaissent aussi les deux bracelets Cuir matelassé (42) bleu nuit et gris sable, les deux bracelet Boucle moderne (38) bleu nuit et rose pâle et les quatre bracelets Boucle classique (38 et 42) havane et noir.

Apple a visiblement du mal avec ce bracelet Boucle classique...  C'est le seul dont le design a été revu depuis le lancement début 2015. La première version, intégralement noire, assez brute, avait déjà été remplacée en septembre. Sur les modèles classiques le nouveau bracelet était bicolore, disponible en deux coloris et un fin sillon en soulignait les bords. Sur le modèles Edition, une surpiqûre ton sur ton longeait ce nouveau sillon. 7 mois plus tard, le nouveau design introduit sur les modèles classiques est abandonné et c'est celui de l'Edition, avec surpiqûre, qui est généralisé... Pourquoi pas, mais Apple donne le sentiment de se chercher un peu...

4 de ces nouveaux bracelets Boucle classique à surpiqûre font leur apparition parmi les 12 nouveaux modèles. Deux sont très proches des anciens, à la surpiqûre près : les Boucle classique havane 38 et 42mm :








Les deux autres me font beaucoup penser aux modèles Hermès. Il s'agit d'un 38mm rouge et d'un 42mm bleu marine (si quelqu'un comprend ce nom, qu'il me l'explique...) :







On trouve ensuite deux nouveaux modèles Boucle moderne : un orangé très vif et bleu clair, toujours en 38mm.







Sont proposés également deux nouveaux modèles à bracelets Cuir matelassé : un blanc (sans doute affreusement salissant) et un gris, toujours en 42mm.







La gamme classique n'échappe pas au nouveau bracelet Nylon tressé, qui vient remplacer en entrée de gamme les anciens modèles à bracelet Sport. Cette fois Apple n'a pas joué sur les coloris intérieurs et extérieurs et c'est un unique coloris perle qui est décliné en 38 et 42mm :







Enfin, le très attendu bracelet Milanais noir sidéral fait son apparition, dans les deux tailles, et se positionne à mi chemin entre les modèles à Bracelet Sport et les modèles à Maillons dans ce qui ressemble désormais à une petite gamme de modèles noir sidéral :







*Watch Edition :*
Apple ayant déjà dû réussir à plumer tout ce que la planète compte comme millionnaires intéressés, la gamme a totalement disparu des visuels présents sur le site ! Plus un seul modèle Edition n'est visible dans les pages de présentation et seul un encart en bas de la page des ventes fait référence à cette version. Et la gamme est totalement inchangée.

On se retrouve demain pour les bracelets vendus à l'unité !  C'est une véritable orgie, Apple a ajouté énormément de références !


----------



## fousfous (24 Mars 2016)

Pour les modèles édition ça a peut-être à voir avec le fait que c'est sensé être une édition limité et qu'Apple a presque atteint ou a déjà atteint le nombre à produire?


----------



## tristanWX (24 Mars 2016)

Je verrai mais les bracelets en nylon son Leger


----------



## Vanton (24 Mars 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Pour les modèles édition ça a peut-être à voir avec le fait que c'est sensé être une édition limité et qu'Apple a presque atteint ou a déjà atteint le nombre à produire?


Me rappelle pas que ça ait été présenté comme une version limitée... Sur le site les trois versions étaient systématiquement présentées cote à cote, ça les mettait sur un pied d'égalité.


----------



## fousfous (24 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Me rappelle pas que ça ait été présenté comme une version limitée... Sur le site les trois versions étaient systématiquement présentées cote à cote, ça les mettait sur un pied d'égalité.


Ça avait été dit par Tim lors du Keynote je crois, mais il n'avait pas précisé sur combien était cette édition limitée


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2016)

[petite réflexion qui me vient : autant la montre ne m'intéresse (décidément) pas, autant côté bracelet, avec ces jeux très variés, tant dans l'allure et les matériaux et le (bon) goût avec lequel ils sont élaborés, je pense que Apple a remarquablement bien travaillé.
Pourtout dire, la seule motivation que j'aurais d'acheter la montre serait d'avoir des bracelets d'Apple Watch 
Seul bémol : l'impossibilité d'avoir un véritable NATO (ou un ZULU pour ceux qui préfèrent), du fait des capteurs.]


----------



## iMrjX (24 Mars 2016)

Je me demande si la version milanaise noir d'Apple est plus épaisse que ma chinoiserie dégoté sur eBay


----------



## adixya (25 Mars 2016)

bompi a dit:


> [petite réflexion qui me vient : autant la montre ne m'intéresse (décidément) pas, autant côté bracelet, avec ces jeux très variés, tant dans l'allure et les matériaux et le (bon) goût avec lequel ils sont élaborés, je pense que Apple a remarquablement bien travaillé.
> Pourtout dire, la seule motivation que j'aurais d'acheter la montre serait d'avoir des bracelets d'Apple Watch
> Seul bémol : l'impossibilité d'avoir un véritable NATO (ou un ZULU pour ceux qui préfèrent), du fait des capteurs.]



Ah mais c'est exactement mon cas j'ai un gros tas de bracelets chinois à la maison et j'en change tous les jours c'est le truc chouette de l'Apple watch. Les suivis santé (rythme cardiaque et nombre de pas) j'ai laissé tomber car toujours les mêmes résultats, les applis tierces sont inutilisables et reste les notifications (qui arrêtent de fonctionner périodiquement) et le ping pour retrouver son iPhone laissé dans un coin de l'appart.

Mais alors les bracelets c'est chouette, j'ai tous les sports et des couleurs inédites dont un jaune petant et un rose Barbie limite fluo que j'adore en plus des imitations de couleur officielles et des tonnes de modèles cuir et métalliques, mon préféré restant le triple maillon noir. Il y a aussi un milanais noir du plus bel effet avec un aimant bien robuste.

C'est un vrai plaisir !
Et je n'ai jamais ressenti le besoin d'avoir un bracelet officiel du coup.


----------



## tristanWX (25 Mars 2016)

Tu les achète ou??


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2016)

Hm, moi ce sera sans doute à Bruxelles ou Düsseldorf pendant mes vadrouilles pascales.


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2016)

adixya a dit:


> Ah mais c'est exactement mon cas j'ai un gros tas de bracelets chinois à la maison et j'en change tous les jours c'est le truc chouette de l'Apple watch. Les suivis santé (rythme cardiaque et nombre de pas) j'ai laissé tomber car toujours les mêmes résultats, les applis tierces sont inutilisables et reste les notifications (qui arrêtent de fonctionner périodiquement) et le ping pour retrouver son iPhone laissé dans un coin de l'appart.


Il y a aussi la fonction "réveille-matin" très élégante sur la table de nuit  (et son alarme assez discrète mais efficace)


----------



## Vanton (25 Mars 2016)

Je suis d'accord la montre est sympa en réveil mais c'est tellement plus facile de régler l'alarme sur le tel que finalement je ne m'en sers pas sur la montre...


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Je suis d'accord la montre est sympa en réveil mais c'est tellement plus facile de régler l'alarme sur le tel que finalement je ne m'en sers pas sur la montre...


Bah, tu la règles une fois et tu la fais récurrente. Easy-busy


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Mars 2016)

Y a pas plus simple que "dis Siri, réveil moi demain à 7:00". Meme pas besoin de toucher à quoi que ce soit...


----------



## Vanton (25 Mars 2016)

Quand t'as ton mec qui dort à côté c'est tout sauf une bonne idée, sauf si tu veux te faire mordre... [emoji57]


----------



## fousfous (25 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Je suis d'accord la montre est sympa en réveil mais c'est tellement plus facile de régler l'alarme sur le tel que finalement je ne m'en sers pas sur la montre...


Tu veux rire?
C'est tellement plus rapide et pratique de faire sa sur la Watch (et sans le faire avec Siri qui la bas tout les records), et puis c'est quand même plus une fonction dédié à une montre qu'à un téléphone qui pourrait être éteint la nuit.
Surtout que l'alarme est efficace pour se réveiller sans être insupportable comme les réveils.


----------



## Vanton (25 Mars 2016)

Suis d'accord pour la logique, j'aimais bien l'idée d'utiliser ma montre pour ça... Mais je trouve vraiment pas pratique... Déjà faut utiliser les 2 mains. Ensuite faut afficher le menu, sélectionner la bonne app qui prend son temps pour se charger... J'ai plus vite fait sur mon tel


----------



## fousfous (25 Mars 2016)

Y a toujours un moment ou l'on a le poignet et la main de libre quand même, et il suffit juste de lancer par le widget et c'est instantané, c'est pas possible que tu ai le temps de voir l'app charger quand même...
Et en plus bonus ça évite les erreurs d'avoir le réveil en widget pour confirmer l'heure de réveil


----------



## Vanton (25 Mars 2016)

Y a un coup d'œil pour le réveil... ?


----------



## fousfous (25 Mars 2016)

Ah bah oui, il est présent sur tout mes cadrans celui la


----------



## Vanton (25 Mars 2016)

Ah une complication donc ! Pas un coup d'œil !


----------



## Vanton (26 Mars 2016)

D'autres photos des bracelets Nylon 

Watch Sport 42mm Or avec bracelet Nylon or/bleu roi et watch Sport 42mm Or rose avec bracelet Nylon bleu roi :














Les mêmes avec la watch Sport 42mm Gris sidéral et bracelet Nylon noir :




Ce même modèle Sport Gris sidéral et bracelet Nylon noir :




Les deux modèles Sport argent à bracelet Nylon: 38mm à bracelet rose et 42mm à bracelet bleu azur.








Et maintenant des photos des bracelets de la classique.

L'entrée de gamme, les watch Inox 38 et 42mm bracelet Nylon perle :










Watch Inox 38mm Boucle classique rouge et watch Inox 42mm Boucle classique bleu marine (oui c'est toujours aussi illogique...):




La blue uniquement :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Watch Inox 38mm Boucle moderne orangé et watch Inox 42mm bracelet Cuir blanc :







Les somptueuses watch Noir sidéral 38 et 42mm avec bracelet Milanais coordonné :


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Mars 2016)

J'ai du mal à te suivre Vanton: comment peut on ne pas aimer cette montre, et passer son temps à la photographier, répertorier les configurations?

Ça reste un mystère pour moi...


----------



## tristanWX (26 Mars 2016)

Je vais voir cette après midi mais  je vais peu être attendre pour le bracelet en nylon je préfère avoir quelque retour


----------



## fousfous (26 Mars 2016)

Le bleu azur est juste magnifique !


----------



## tristanWX (26 Mars 2016)

je vais voir adore le bleu aussi 
pour été je pense le prendre


----------



## jackpote (26 Mars 2016)

Vous parlez des modèles boucles classiques ?


----------



## tristanWX (26 Mars 2016)

le bleu azur c'est pour le nylon


----------



## tristanWX (26 Mars 2016)

Je n'avais jamais partagé mon dernier bracelet cuir bleu vénézia 
je l'ai déjà lavé il est devenu plus sombres il a un peu perdu de son éclat mais sa va

Le magnétisme est au top
Mieux que le milanais mais son défaut est qu'il est très très long pour mon poignet


----------



## Beard'n'Breakfast (26 Mars 2016)

Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, Messieurs, j'ai l'honneur de vous présenter le premier retour consommateur sur les bracelets en nylon officiels !
J'ai reçu hier mon premier bracelet de couleur "Perle" dont voici quelques clichés tout frais avec une AW Sport 42mm : 


















Comme d'habitude, le tout est très qualitatif, grosse impression de solidité et comme on peut le voir, contrairement aux rendus 3D sur le site d'Apple, au final, les "coutures" et "maillons" du textile se voient très peu. Cela forme bien une masse compacte comme un bracelet en silicone par exemple, je sais pas si vous me suivez ...
Le recto du bracelet est d'une couleur gris foncé, assez joli en réalité.
La boucle, elle, fait aussi très qualitatif, beaucoup plus que sur une chinoiserie où l'on a plus l'impression d'avoir affaire à un plastique peint en argent.
Au porter, le bracelet est très léger et très agréable. Le nylon est relativement doux et se fait facilement oublier.
Juste un bémol sur le fait que j'ai eu du mal à clipser les deux parties du bracelet dans les fentes des connecteurs. J'ai l'impression que l'on doit exercer une pression vers celles-ci pour entendre le petit "clic", sinon les connecteurs continuent à glisser de part et d'autres dans les fentes sans jamais se stabiliser. A voir, peut-être que c'est un défaut de mon modèle. Quoi qu'il en soit, une fois le clic entendu, rien à signaler.

Bref, un bilan franchement positif, je l'adore déjà.


----------



## tristanWX (26 Mars 2016)

Très beau sur ta AW  je ferai aussi dès test mais j'attend le mois prochain pour me prendre un nylon je préfère avoir plus de retour


----------



## Vanton (26 Mars 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J'ai du mal à te suivre Vanton: comment peut on ne pas aimer cette montre, et passer son temps à la photographier, répertorier les configurations?
> 
> Ça reste un mystère pour moi...


Je m'en suis déjà expliqué... [emoji6]
Je n'aime pas les fonctions et l'interface. Je trouve l'objet technologique peu abouti.

Mais j'adore son design. Ive a fait un boulot merveilleux dessus. Quand j'ai testé la Samsung la différence m'a sauté aux yeux. Les lignes, la finition, le rendu de la rotation de la lunette tactile... Samsung a fait un produit de qualité mais c'est sans commune mesure avec le raffinement de la Watch. 

J'ai fait des études d'architecture, j'ai fait un petit passage en arts appliqués, j'ai tendance à m'intéresser à tout ce qui touche au design. Le souci du détail déployé sur cet objet est à tomber. J'y suis plus que sensible. 

C'est en ça que cet objet me frustre énormément. Je le trouve absolument désirable mais terriblement décevant à l'usage... Je pourrais l'adorer inconditionnellement mais je suis en permanence en équilibre entre mon immense admiration et mon immense déception... Du coup ça m'irrite...


----------



## Vanton (26 Mars 2016)

tristanWX a dit:


> Je n'avais jamais partagé mon dernier bracelet cuir bleu vénézia
> je l'ai déjà lavé il est devenu plus sombres il a un peu perdu de son éclat mais sa va
> 
> Le magnétisme est au top
> Mieux que le milanais mais son défaut est qu'il est très très long pour mon poignet


Ce n'est pas un original il me semble, non ?



Beard'n'Breakfast a dit:


> Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, Messieurs, j'ai l'honneur de vous présenter le premier retour consommateur sur les bracelets en nylon officiels !
> J'ai reçu hier mon premier bracelet de couleur "Perle" dont voici quelques clichés tout frais avec une AW Sport 42mm :
> 
> Comme d'habitude, le tout est très qualitatif, grosse impression de solidité et comme on peut le voir, contrairement aux rendus 3D sur le site d'Apple, au final, les "coutures" et "maillons" du textile se voient très peu. Cela forme bien une masse compacte comme un bracelet en silicone par exemple, je sais pas si vous me suivez ...
> ...



La couleur me tentait au départ, mais j'ai peur qu'il se salisse vite sur les bords blancs... Et j'ai la peau très claire, je trouve qu'il ne tranchera pas assez. Je réfléchis à en prendre un plus coloré ou plus foncé... 

Merci pour les photos en tout cas !


----------



## tristanWX (26 Mars 2016)

celui ci est un original
 mais avant j'avais tester un sur amazon très dessus de la qualité le fermoir magnétique ne tenait pas et ce jetait pas du vraie cuir
il a juste la couleur qui a changé en 3 mois après 4/5 lavage et quelque pluie en plus j'ai aussi hydrate avec du lait pour siege en cuir  c'est pour sa le changement de couleur 
et oui il se salie très vite comme les coque cuir des iPhone,les tache noir arrive vite


----------



## tristanWX (26 Mars 2016)

Bon je reviens de apple store de paris
jai tester les new bracelet apple watch 
ils sont très très léger et la texture est très agréable 
j'adore le noir et le blanc mais il est déjà en rupture de stock donc je vais attendre car j'ai faillit craquer heureusement qu'il était en rupture


----------



## Vanton (27 Mars 2016)

*Bracelets :*
Pour les bracelets vendus à l'unité c'est le feu d'artifice du 14 juillet... 

Il y a actuellement 22 bracelets Sport ! On retrouve les blancs, rose et vert clou inox et les noirs avec clou noir sidéral ou inox, inchangés depuis le tout début. Les modèles gris sable, blanc antique, bleu nuit, lavande, noyer, bleu, nuage, turquoise, rose poudré, orange et rouge (product)RED datant de septembre sont conservés.

On trouve les trois nouveaux coloris très soutenus présents sur les modèles complets : jaune, abricot et bleu roi à clou inox.











Mais aussi plusieurs coloris pastels disponibles uniquement en accessoire : lilas, mente et rose pâle.










Vous constaterez comme moi que tous ces modèles ont un clou argent et se destinent donc plutôt aux watch argent ou inox, comme d'habitude. Pas de nouveaux bracelets à clou noir sidéral ou doré.

Ensuite les nouveaux bracelets en Nylon tressé sont aussi disponibles en accessoires. Par contre comme pour les bracelets Sport la boucle est argentée dans la plupart des cas, ce qui peut poser problème là encore avec les montres colorées. Une petite particularité que je n'avais pas notée au début d'ailleurs : ces bracelets Nylon ont la même boucle que les bracelets à Boucle classique mais la finition n'est pas la même ! Elle est mate sur ceux en Nylon et brillante sur les autres.

Apple en profite aussi pour corriger quelques injustices : le modèle rose et le modèle bleu azur sont proposés dans les deux tailles en accessoires, alors qu'à l'achat complet ce choix n'est pas permis. Pour le modèle or c'est plus compliqué, les deux bracelets or/rouge et or/bleu roi sont bien disponibles en deux tailles mais avec la boucle argent donc ce ne sont pas exactement les mêmes que sur les montres complètes...

Bracelet Nylon or/rouge boucle argent (exclusivité vente à l'unité avec cette boucle) :




Bracelet Nylon or/bleu roi boucle argent (exclusivité vente à l'unité avec cette boucle) :




Bracelet Nylon bleu roi boucle argent (exclusivité vente à l'unité avec cette boucle) :




Bracelet Nylon rose boucle argent (exclusivité vente à l'unité en 42mm) :




Bracelet Nylon bleu azur boucle argent (exclusivité vente à l'unité en 38mm) :




Bracelet Nylon perle boucle argent (vendu sur un modèle classique) :




Bracelet Nylon noir boucle noir sidéral  (vendu sur un modèle Sport) :


----------



## Vanton (27 Mars 2016)

Passons maintenant à la gamme classique, qui a elle aussi été gâtée en nouveautés.

Le Milanais noir sidéral, disponible sur un modèle complet, est aussi vendu seul. Le modèle argent reste bien entendu en vente.





Le Boucle moderne est lui aussi proposé en accessoires avec les mêmes nouveaux coloris que sur les modèles complets : orangé et bleu clair (en 38mm uniquement, comme c'est la coutume pour ce modèle). Les anciens modèles bleu nuit, marron, rose pâle et noir restent au catalogue. 







Cependant un coloris exclusivement disponible en accessoires a fait son apparition. C'est une première sur ce modèle. Il s'agit d'un bracelet rouge qui n'est pas (product)RED, ce qui est un peu dommage... Compte tenu de son prix, Apple aurait bien pu reverser quelque chose au fond de lutte contre le SIDA... 
Je n'ai pas su déterminer s'il était du même rouge que le bracelet du modèle Edition. Toutefois ça ne peut strictement être le même bracelet, puisque sa boucle et ses attaches ne sont pas en or. Toujours pas de bracelet à attaches noir sidéral soit dit en passant. 





Le pendant masculin du Boucle moderne, à savoir le bracelet en Cuir (42mm uniquement), voit également ses deux nouveaux coloris vendus avec des montres proposés en accessoires. On retrouve donc le bracelet blanc et le bracelet gris orage. Pas de coloris exclusif vendu seul pour ce modèle. Et les anciennes variantes bleu nuit, noir, grège et gris sable sont toujours disponibles. 







Ensuite, pas de changement pour les bracelets à Maillons, toujours disponibles dans leurs deux coloris. 

Pour finir, le bracelet Boucle classique, le seul qui a changé de design depuis le lancement en avril 2015, comme je l'ai déjà dit, a droit à une sacrée mise à jour ! Non seulement il hérite des surpiqûres du modèle Edition, mais il est cette fois décliné dans de très nombreuses couleurs ! 7 sur les 9 sont totalement inédites, pour être exact.

On retrouve le nouveau modèle havane surpiqué, disponible en deux tailles à l'achat avec une montre. Et les bracelets rouge et bleu marine (qui n'est décidément pas bleu marine...) sont disponibles cette fois dans les deux tailles, contrairement aux modèles complets.










Ensuite, on a droit à une farandole de couleurs exclusives à l'unité ! C'est assez amusant dans la mesure où la première version de ce bracelet était disponible uniquement dans un très sage noir ! Apple semble l'avoir émancipé, et propose désormais du blanc, de l'orangé, du bleu clair, du bleu nuit, du gris orage et une nouvelle version noire. Le tout dans les deux tailles. Soit un total de 18 bracelets, ce qui en fait le modèle le plus varié de la gamme classique !



















Tous ces bracelets ont des attaches et une boucle en Inox, laissant de côté les boitiers gris sidéral, qui n'ont encore jamais eu droit à un bracelet cuir, ce qui est un peu dommage. Les deux bracelets bleu nuit et noir sont strictement identiques dans leur dessin aux modèles fournis sur les watch Edition depuis septembre, qui avaient déjà une surpiqûre, mais là encore, comme pour le modèle Boucle moderne rouge, les attaches et la boucle ne sont cette fois pas en or.

En conséquence, la gamme Edition ayant perdu l'exclusivité des surpiqûres sur les bracelets Boucle classique, et celle du bracelet Boucle classique bleu nuit et du bracelet Boucle moderne rouge, seul le bracelet Boucle moderne gris rose n'a pas d'équivalent dans la gamme classique.


----------



## Vanton (27 Mars 2016)

Quelques photos, pas toutes bonnes mais engueulez les sites tech, ça n'est pas de ma faute ! ;-)

Sport jaune, Nylon noir à boucle noire, Nylon rose à boucle argent :




Sport abricot, rose pâle, bleu roi, menthe, jaune, Nylon noir, rose, or/rouge, or/bleu roi, bleu azur :







Nylon noir, rose, or/rouge, or/bleu roi, bleu azur, perle, bleu roi :







Nylon bleu azur, perle, bleu roi, Boucle classique gris orage, bleu marine, bleu clair :




Boucle classique gris orage, bleu marine, bleu clair, orangé, blanc et bleu nuit :







Boucle moderne bleu clair, orangé, bracelet Cuir blanc, gris orage, Boucle classique bleu nuit, blanc  :




La table complète, que je rêverais d'avoir...  Mais de façon étonnante il y manque quelques bracelets.






Deux combinaisons non commercialisées, pour finir.
Watch classique noir sidéral à bracelet Nylon bleu azur :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et Watch classique inox à bracelet Nylon noir :


----------



## tristanWX (27 Mars 2016)

merci pour les photos 
c'est vraiment bête que les attache sont en majorité en argent, on devrait avoir le choix entre argent et noir.


----------



## fousfous (27 Mars 2016)

C'est pour ça que tout les bracelets devraient rentrer dans la watch


----------



## tristanWX (27 Mars 2016)

???


----------



## fousfous (27 Mars 2016)

Bah les bracelets qui rentrent dans la watch n'ont pas besoin de parties de la bonne couleur vu que c'est la couleur du bracelet.


----------



## tristanWX (27 Mars 2016)

yes je suis d'accord


----------



## Vanton (27 Mars 2016)

Oui c'est un peu dommage pour les attaches systématiquement argentées... Ça limite considérablement les possibilités de personnalisation des modèles Gris et Noir sidéral


----------



## tristanWX (27 Mars 2016)

oui c'est sur mais après sa fait aussi un jolie contraste 
jai tester le blanc est sa rend très très bien avec Noir sidéral


----------



## jackpote (27 Mars 2016)

C'est justement la raison aussi qui me pousse en reprendre une acier qu'une noire sidérale. 

Merci Vanton pour ces gros résumés !


----------



## Vanton (27 Mars 2016)

Pas de quoi... J'ai essayé d'être exhaustif, et de toute façon ça m'a aidé moi à comprendre la gamme...  C'est en quelque sorte un exercice d'analyse marketing, ça me fait pas de mal de me servir un peu de ma tête... [emoji6]

D'ailleurs j'ai le sentiment qu'Apple vise particulièrement les femmes avec cette collection 2016. Comme si les modèles noirs se destinaient aux hommes pendant que les autres, très colorés, étaient là pour séduire une clientèle féminine qui est visée sans trop de succès depuis le départ.


----------



## fousfous (27 Mars 2016)

Pourtant je suis un homme et je suis largement plus attiré par les bracelets coloré ^^


----------



## Vanton (27 Mars 2016)

Y a des exceptions partout, et tant mieux ! [emoji6]

Mais je doute que les bracelets en cuir jaune, blanc ou bleu ciel par exemple finissent sur beaucoup de bras d'hommes.

Les Havane, noir et bleu nuit en revanche...


----------



## fousfous (27 Mars 2016)

C'est sur étant donnée qu'il y a plus de 42mm 
Mais pourtant j'ai une peau bien blanche mais le bracelet sport bleu va beaucoup mieux que le bleu magnétique plus sombre


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Mars 2016)

Je possède le bleu clair sport, je n'ai pas l'impression de ne pas être un homme... J'aime bien ce bracelet...


----------



## Vanton (27 Mars 2016)

Ne mélangez pas tout ! ;-) Je n'ai jamais dit que le bleu ciel ferait d'un homme une femme !


----------



## Vanton (28 Mars 2016)

Sinon, pour l'anecdote, j'ai fait le compte de tous les bracelets différents (design, coloris du bracelet en lui même, de sa boucle, taille du boîtier, taille du bracelet) disponibles depuis le lancement et j'arrive à 151 ! 

Si quelqu'un se met en tête de tous les collectionner il n'a pas fini ! [emoji1]

Dans le détail on peut trouver 56 bracelets Sport différents, 18 bracelets en Nylon, 28 Boucle classique, 27 Boucle moderne, 14 bracelets Cuir, 4 Milanais et 4 bracelets à Maillons.

En étant plus réaliste et en partant du principe qu'un individu n'a qu'une taille de montre et de bracelet et qu'il ne trouvera jamais d'occasion les bracelets de l'Edition, il y a... environ 55 bracelets pour une 38mm ou une 42mm. De quoi largement s'amuser !


----------



## fousfous (28 Mars 2016)

Je les veux tous!


----------



## tristanWX (5 Avril 2016)

Alors un petit retour sur le. Bracelet nylon après plus d'une semaine utilisation serait cool


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Beard'n'Breakfast (5 Avril 2016)

Rien à redire sur ces bracelets, même après deux semaines d'utilisation, ils se montrent toujours si agréables à porter et ne s'effilochent pas. Qualitativement, c'est parfait.


----------



## tristanWX (5 Avril 2016)

Tu avais pris quel couleur déjà 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Beard'n'Breakfast (5 Avril 2016)

tristanWX a dit:


> Tu avais pris quel couleur déjà
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app



J'ai la couleur Perle, qui rend magnifiquement bien avec mon AW Sport argent.


----------



## tristanWX (5 Avril 2016)

Oui c'est vrai 
Je vais en commandé un à ma blonde sûrement le bleu 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Macounette (5 Avril 2016)

Magnifiques toutes ces photos  on en a plus pour ses mirettes que si on visite un Apple Store. 

En parlant d'Apple Store, j'étais la semaine dernière à Bruxelles et j'en ai profité pour visiter le store... superbe, mais j'étais déçue, il y a très peu d'accessoires en libre-service, comparé à d'autres Apple Store de la même taille.

Sinon, pour les bracelets, ben le vendeur était complètement largué avec les couleurs ... je lui ai demandé un lilac, il lui a fallu 20 minutes pour revenir avec un... turquoise !  Franchement ils devraient engager des conseillères femmes pour cela, car un homme, ça ne sait pas distinguer plus de six couleurs. 
Par contre j'ai pu manipuler les nouveaux bracelets nylon et je pense que je vais craquer pour un bleu marine et/ou un perle ce sont les couleurs du printemps...


----------



## Vanton (5 Avril 2016)

J'avoue que les nylon me font de l'œil aussi... Je regarde régulièrement ce qui passe en occasion... Pour le moment j'ai juste vu un rose en 38mm.

Je vais essayer de passer en Apple Store un de ces jours, ça m'aiderait de pouvoir voir les coloris avant de me décider. J'aimerais jeter un œil aux SE aussi... Les revendeurs Apple sur Toulouse n'ont que le rose. 

Et personnellement je suis capable de distinguer plus de 6 couleurs !!! [emoji1]

Ah et j'ai trouvé des photos de la combinaison watch noir sidéral et bracelet Nylon, faudra que je les poste tout à l'heure, ça rend franchement pas mal !


----------



## tristanWX (5 Avril 2016)

Oui sa serai cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Vanton (5 Avril 2016)

Mais avant je vais voir Batman... [emoji57]

Edit : finalement y en a une en retard pour l'apéro, j'ai le temps de poster les photos maintenant. 

Alors... Trouvées sur le net :













Et portée, ça donne ça : 




Ce mélange Noir sidéral et Nylon noir est vraiment pas mal... La boucle est mat, c'est un peu dommage, mais elle est noire, c'est déjà bien !


----------



## fousfous (5 Avril 2016)

De toute façon la boucle est de l'autre coté donc ça ne pose pas de problème


----------



## jackpote (5 Avril 2016)

Et voilà mon futur combo !!!


----------



## tristanWX (5 Avril 2016)

Il nous faudrait autre bracelet pour la gris sidéral 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## jackpote (6 Avril 2016)

Il faudrait avoir la possibilité du clou noir sur certain bracelet sport... 

Apple qui attache temps d'importance au détail arrive à présenter de manière officielle (sur photo) la watch noir avec dès bracelet sport clou argent


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Mais avant je vais voir Batman... [emoji57]Et portée, ça donne ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le bracelet est mignon. Mais j'ai décidément du mal avec ce cadran Mickey. Il ne me plaisait déjà pas sur les Datejust, pas davantage sur une Apple Watch...


----------



## Vanton (6 Avril 2016)

Ça c'est très subjectif...


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2016)

D'où l'emploi des pronoms personnels _ad hoc_.


----------



## Vanton (6 Avril 2016)

Oui oui pas de souci [emoji1]

Personnellement il ne me déplaît pas, mais je le trouve peu lisible... Du coup je l'utilise rarement


----------



## jackpote (6 Avril 2016)

Moi c'est ma fille qui l'adore


----------



## Macounette (7 Avril 2016)

J'adorais le Mickey au début, je le portais tout le temps (sauf au taf - sont un peu conservateurs par chez moi ).
Maintenant je le mets plus rarement. Effectivement, la lisibilité est mauvaise, surtout en conduisant ou bien en plein soleil.


----------



## fousfous (7 Avril 2016)

J'ai trouvé une solution simple pour les cadrans analogiques: je mets le fuseau horaire français en complication


----------



## peyret (7 Avril 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Magnifiques toutes ces photos  on en a plus pour ses mirettes que si on visite un Apple Store.
> 
> En parlant d'Apple Store, j'étais la semaine dernière à Bruxelles et j'en ai profité pour visiter le store... superbe, mais j'étais déçue, il y a très peu d'accessoires en libre-service, comparé à d'autres Apple Store de la même taille.
> 
> ...


Pourquoi 6 couleurs : je suppose qu'ils sont daltoniens, 20% d'hommes le sont....


----------



## tristanWX (7 Avril 2016)

Des petite photo des cadrans 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Macounette (7 Avril 2016)

peyret a dit:


> Pourquoi 6 couleurs : je suppose qu'ils sont daltoniens, 20% d'hommes le sont....


C'était un gag


----------



## peyret (7 Avril 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> C'était un gag


C'est + compliqué que çà : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daltonisme


----------



## Vanton (7 Avril 2016)

Non mais c'était vraiment une blague que Macounette faisait ! [emoji1]

Sur l'absence de subtilité des hommes.

Le daltonisme c'est une tout autre histoire ! Deux connaissances le sont, ça ne les empêche pas de voir des nuances...  Elles sont juste différentes des nôtres !

Un des deux fait même de la création graphique après avoir fait une école d'arts appliqués... Donc c'est un handicap certain mais ça ne l'empêche pas de bien bosser et de jongler avec plus de 10 couleurs... [emoji6]


----------



## Macounette (7 Avril 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Non mais c'était vraiment une blague que Macounette faisait ! [emoji1]


Merci, Vanton. Au moins un qui comprend le second degré féminin (eh oui nous les femmes en sommes aussi capables)


----------



## DisSiri (7 Avril 2016)

Un peu dans le même genre....


----------



## Macounette (7 Avril 2016)

Oui ! Celui-là a fait le tour de facebook


----------



## Vanton (17 Avril 2016)

Bon je me suis penché sur un produit un peu exceptionnel chez Apple, et j'ai trouvé quelques photos...
Je parle des quatre modèles de watch Sport sortis en édition limitée pour le nouvel an chinois. De futurs hits pour les collectionneurs... Pensez-vous ! Sorties exclusivement dans quelques pays d'Asie, et vendues uniquement pendant un mois... Je serais curieux de savoir combien Apple en a produit... 

Il y avait en tout cas deux boitiers en alu argent (38 et 42) et deux boitiers en alu or (38 et 42 également). Tous avec un bracelet Sport rouge (Product)RED. Rien de bien sensationnel à priori, dans la mesure où ces boitiers existaient déjà dans ces couleurs et ces tailles, et que le bracelet Sport rouge (Product)RED était dispo à l'unité, dans les deux tailles également. 

Oui mais non ! Le modèle doré a ceci de particulier que son bracelet rouge a un clou doré. Une exclusivité qui lui donnera toute sa valeur plus tard : contrairement au modèle argent, il n'est pas reproductible en combinant des bracelets à l'unité à un autre boitier. 

Voilà quelques photos :


----------



## Vanton (17 Avril 2016)

Ensuite... Je viens de tomber sur une annonce sur eBay pour un modèle Hermès. Ils sont rares à être visibles en photo de qualité correcte, je les ai donc piquées ! 
Il s'agit d'un modèle 38mm Double tour en cuir Capucine.


----------



## triskel78 (17 Avril 2016)

Des retours d'expériences sur les nouveaux bracelets nylon ?

J'hésite à m'en prendre un, j'ai déjà en ma possession 2 modèles sport (1  Blanc et 1 copie noir).  
On vient de m'offrir un officiel vert fluo...


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Ensuite... Je viens de tomber sur une annonce sur eBay pour un modèle Hermès. Ils sont rares à être visibles en photo de qualité correcte, je les ai donc piquées !
> Il s'agit d'un modèle 38mm Double tour en cuir Capucine. (...)


Rhâaaa lovely !  Pour moi, c'est l'Apple watch ultime. C'est celle que je me paierais si je n'avais pas mieux à faire de mes sous... car au prix d'un petit Macbook, c'est un peu too much.
Au fait, vous le savez sans doute déjà, Hermès va désormais proposer les bracelets séparément (donc en accessoire, sans la watch)... mais à 500 € le bracelet, j'attends d'avoir l'AW qui va bien avec


----------



## Vanton (17 Avril 2016)

triskel78 a dit:


> On vient de m'offrir un officiel vert fluo...


Et ça a l'air de te ravir... [emoji57]


----------



## jackpote (17 Avril 2016)

Moi je vais sûrement avoir un Nylon boucle noir la semaine prochaine. 

Je me demande s'il sera résistant à l'eau ?! Enfin que l'eau s´imprégnera pas trop rapidement dans les fibres du nylon.


----------



## Vanton (17 Avril 2016)

D'après les premiers retours ça sèche très très lentement


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2016)

Pas idéal pour la plage, donc...


----------



## jackpote (17 Avril 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> D'après les premiers retours ça sèche très très lentement



Tu l'as vu sur la vidéo test de mac4ever ?


----------



## triskel78 (17 Avril 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Et ça a l'air de te ravir... [emoji57]



Justement, sans plus. 
J'aime la couleur pour son côté fun mais à 59€, ça fais cher sachant que les copies coûte 10 fois moins (!) et se trouve très facilement. 

D'où mon intérêt pour les  en nylon [emoji6]


----------



## Vanton (17 Avril 2016)

jackpote a dit:


> Tu l'as vu sur la vidéo test de mac4ever ?


Possible, je ne sais plus exactement. Mickael n'en a pas parlé aussi ?


----------



## Vanton (17 Avril 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Au fait, vous le savez sans doute déjà, Hermès va désormais proposer les bracelets séparément (donc en accessoire, sans la watch)... mais à 500 € le bracelet, j'attends d'avoir l'AW qui va bien avec


Ouaip mais de façon assez étonnante ils n'apparaissent pas sur le store... Ils sont uniquement présents sur la page de présentation de cette édition, avec la mention "bientôt" et sans précision d'une quelconque date... C'est étrange. 

Et un pote qui avait acheté un bracelet Hermès pour sa montre classique m'a dit que les bracelets de l'Apple Watch étaient environ deux fois plus chers... [emoji57]


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Ouaip mais de façon assez étonnante ils n'apparaissent pas sur le store... Ils sont uniquement présents sur la page de présentation de cette édition, avec la mention "bientôt" et sans précision d'une quelconque date... C'est étrange.


Il me semble qu'ils sont vendus uniquement par Hermès, mais je peux me tromper.


----------



## jackpote (18 Avril 2016)

Est-ce que quelqu'un parmi vous a pu voir en vrai le milanais version black ? 

Est il brillant comme le boîtier de la Watch SS sidéral ou mat comme le bracelet Link ?


----------



## jackpote (18 Avril 2016)

Je viens de voir cet review : 




donc l'attache du bracelet milanais noir à l'air d'avoir exactement la meme apparence que le boitier. 

La maille a l'air aussi de briller. Cela fait un jolie ensemble. A voir en vrai ...


----------



## fousfous (18 Avril 2016)

Heureusement que l'attache à la même apparence que le boitier quand même


----------



## jackpote (18 Avril 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Heureusement que l'attache à la même apparence que le boitier quand même



La plus part des répliques de milanais on des attaches noir mat ou plus foncé que le boitier.


----------



## fousfous (18 Avril 2016)

jackpote a dit:


> La plus part des répliques de milanais on des attaches noir mat ou plus foncé que le boitier.


Oui mais c'est bien le bracelet officiel non?


----------



## jackpote (18 Avril 2016)

Le bracelet officiel Link noir est mat et du coup pas exactement de la même couleur que le boîtier SS noir. 

Ici le milanais a les attache exactement de la même couleur et aspect que le boîtier. Et j'ai l'impression que la partie du dessus de l'aimant de fermeture l'est aussi.


----------



## fousfous (18 Avril 2016)

Ah oui, mais comme c'est sur le même modele que l'argenté, regarde le link argenté n'est pas de la même couleur que le boiter aussi


----------



## Vanton (19 Avril 2016)

De mémoire, le bracelet à maillons est effectivement légèrement brossé, ce qui lui donne un aspect plus mat.

Mais le milanais a des attaches brillantes et seul le dessus de la partie aimantée est brossé. Visiblement le noir sidéral reprend trait pour trait le dessin de celui en inox. 

Soit dit en passant je trouve ce modèle particulièrement séduisant... Je n'aurais pas déjà ma watch il m'aurait vraiment tenté


----------



## jackpote (19 Avril 2016)

Il me fait énormément de l'œil aussi. 

J'ai envie de le "tester" pendant 14 jours [emoji1]


----------



## Vanton (19 Avril 2016)

Oui essaye avant, son prix étant assez élevé. 

Tu es assez poilu des bras, je ne sais pas si tu le trouveras confortable. Quand j'avais essayé le milanais classique j'avais été un peu refroidi par sa fonction épilation... Et je le trouvais moins confortable que les autres bracelets, cuir ou Sport. Le bord est assez vif, ça me grattait un peu.


----------



## fousfous (19 Avril 2016)

Je l'avais essayé rapidement en Apple Store mais j'ai pas eu de problèmes à ce niveau la, après ça le fait peut-être sur la durée aussi


----------



## jackpote (19 Avril 2016)

Commandé et livré jeudi !


----------



## Vanton (19 Avril 2016)

Tiens nous au courant [emoji6]


----------



## jackpote (19 Avril 2016)

Finalement il arrive demain !!!


----------



## Vanton (19 Avril 2016)

Roh j'ai à peine fini de mettre à jour mes dossiers qui ne servent à rien et voilà qu'on a droit à de nouveaux bracelets !!


----------



## jackpote (20 Avril 2016)




----------



## Vanton (20 Avril 2016)

Vraiment beau... Tu en es satisfait ?


----------



## jackpote (20 Avril 2016)

Il est vraiment magnifique. Il sublime ce boîtier noir. Il brille ce qu'il faut pour pas être trop bling bling.

Maintenant je le test pour voir si il est agréable à porter


----------



## jackpote (22 Avril 2016)

Bon alors après 48 heures avec bracelet Milanais :

Comme je l'ai dit deja il est magnifique. Il va parfait bien avec le boitier. Effectivement les couleurs et reflets sont exactement les memes. La maille du bracelet brille ce qu'il faut pour donner ce coté bijoux. Les reflets du bracelet peuvent être très clairs au soleil et plus foncés sans lumière direct. Le fermoir assez mat sur le dessus et brillant comme le boitier sur les bords. Pareil pour les attaches du bracelet sur boitier. C'est vraiment très bien fait. Les details subtile d'Apple qui me font rêver...

Je l'ai testé pendant 48 heures, dans la vie de tout les jours, au travail, et meme en sortie sport vélo et running.

Dans la vie de tout les jours le bracelet est hyper agréable a porter. Il est très léger et se fait oublié. J'ai le poignet assez poilu et j'ai pas ressentie d'épilation gratuite ! Le fait de pouvoir régler le serrage au millimètre près est vraiment très appréciable. Il peut cependant faire un peu mal au niveau de la styloïde radial si le bracelet est pas assez serré et qu'il vient "s'écrasé" sur le poignet.

Au travail, moi qui me lave les mains plusieurs fois par heure, il est top. Aucun risque de s'abimer avec l'eau. Je peux meme le lavé s'il devient trop sale. C'est une chose qui est possible uniquement avec les bracelets acier ... (mais le Link est vraiment sur une autre planète niveau tarif).

En sport, il n'est pas fait pour ça évidement. Mais le fait qu'il soit extrêmement léger lui permet de ne pas se faire sentir au poignet. Et en plus le serrage ne se relâche pas meme sur des mouvement violant de l'avant bras.

Bref j'en suis sous le charme. Mais es ce que les 229 euros sont il raisonnable ?

Il me reste encore une semaine pour me décider.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Avril 2016)

J'ai l'impression que c'est déjà décidé...


----------



## fousfous (22 Avril 2016)

Ce bracelet est vraiment pas mal c'est sur, je me demande comment il est fabriqué quand même, ce serait intéressant de savoir

Sinon je cherche un link argent qui serait dans le même ton niveau couleur que la watch sport, vous en avez déjà vu passer?


----------



## jackpote (22 Avril 2016)

Voila une video que j'ai fait :


----------



## jackpote (27 Avril 2016)

Et voilà et voilà ma décision est prise. 

Je le garde !!!! 

Je le garde par ce qu'il est vraiment parfait. Souple léger solide résiste parfaitement au rayure et à l'eau ! 

Pour le prix, ben finalement ça à était mon cadeau d'anniversaire !!! Du coup je pourrai le garder pour une prochaine évolution de la Watch car la couleur noir sidéral est vraiment à mon goût la plus réussi !


----------



## Yaya31832 (28 Avril 2016)

Tant mieux alors. Merci pour ton retours. Perso j'ai voulu acheter un bracelet nylon à l'Apple store de Bruxelles mais impossible d'acheter séparément le modèle que je veux (bleu extérieur/orange intérieur). À commander sur le site mais 8 à 10 semaines de délais.. J'attendrai donc. Ou pas[emoji6]


----------



## jackpote (7 Mai 2016)

J'adore ...


----------



## Yaya31832 (7 Mai 2016)

Magnifique [emoji121]
J'ai commandé mon bracelet nylon, livraison vers la mi-juillet [emoji28]


----------



## Yaya31832 (7 Mai 2016)

J'espère que tout ces bracelets seront compatible sur plusieurs générations de la watch...


----------



## todoweb (7 Mai 2016)

J'ai reçu un bracelet Nato. Rapide, pas très cher et de bonne qualité. Un peu rigide, mais il est tout neuf.

Je l'ai pris de cette couleur, c'est vraiment bien, je voulais un Nylon pour l'été. Boucle noir pour ma sport sidérale.

http://www.esprit-nato.com/fr/brace...zulu-2-pieces-gris-vert-boucle-pvd-noire.html

IL y a un grand choix 
http://www.esprit-nato.com/fr/103-bracelets-zulu-2-pieces


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2016)

Disons qu'il est en nylon, mais ce n'est pas un NATO. Un NATO sur une Apple Watch en réduit considérablement l'intérêt.


----------



## Macounette (8 Mai 2016)

Yaya31832 a dit:


> erso j'ai voulu acheter un bracelet nylon à l'Apple store de Bruxelles mais impossible d'acheter séparément le modèle que je veux (bleu extérieur/orange intérieur). À commander sur le site mais 8 à 10 semaines de délais..


J'ai d'abord cru à une blague de ta part mais après vérification, c'est effectivement ce modèle qui est en rupture de stock un peu partout... d'ailleurs d'autres coloris le sont aussi, mais pas avec des délais aussi longs...


----------



## todoweb (8 Mai 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Disons qu'il est en nylon, mais ce n'est pas un NATO. Un NATO sur une Apple Watch en réduit considérablement l'intérêt.


Pourquoi ?


----------



## Yaya31832 (8 Mai 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> J'ai d'abord cru à une blague de ta part mais après vérification, c'est effectivement ce modèle qui est en rupture de stock un peu partout... d'ailleurs d'autres coloris le sont aussi, mais pas avec des délais aussi longs...



Et ben non c'est pas une blague [emoji23] 
Dommage. Je ferai un retour quand je l'aurai.


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2016)

todoweb a dit:


> Pourquoi ?


Le NATO a une particularité incompatible avec certaines fonctions de collecte d'information des montres connectées : il passe_ sous_ la boîte de la montre.
On a les bracelets militaires en nylon classique, en une seule pièce, qui ont l'intérêt de tenir la montre même lorsqu'une  barrette cède ; mais quand on enlève sa montre, elle risque de glisser et de se fracasser par terre.
Le NATO ajoute une sécurité avec une deuxième lanière de nylon qui retient la montre. Et donc une seconde couche de nylon sous la montre.
Autant dire que les capteurs situés sous la montre ne sentent plus grand chose.


----------



## todoweb (10 Mai 2016)

Regarde ma photo et mon lien , il existe 2 modèles et le mien est en 2 morceaux . J'ai évité la version dont tu parles


----------



## bompi (10 Mai 2016)

Euh... Oui. 

C'est bien ce que je disais : un bracelet en nylon mais pas un NATO.


----------



## todoweb (10 Mai 2016)

Ou je ne comprends pas, ça arrive  ou il y a confusion  ... C'est un Nato.


----------



## jackpote (10 Mai 2016)

Un bracelet Nato c'est ça. 

C'est un modèle, une forme spéciale de bracelet. Le tiens c'est un bracelet en nylon. Regarde sur la photo et remarque la différence avec ton bracelet.


----------



## bompi (10 Mai 2016)

jackpote a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 109476
> 
> 
> Un bracelet Nato c'est ça.
> ...


Plongeuse SEIKO sur NATO ? Simplicité, efficacité.


----------



## todoweb (10 Mai 2016)

Oui tu as raison c'est moi qui dit une connerie. J'ai eu un Nato effectivement . Là il s'agit Zulu de chez esprit Nato. Désolé pour la confusion . Ça n'empêche qu'il est vraiment très bien pour le prix [emoji16]


----------



## Yaya31832 (11 Mai 2016)

Pour moi, bracelet nylon reçu avec 8 semaines d'avance [emoji15][emoji23] et première impression très bonne. Joli, bien conçu et léger.


----------



## tristanWX (11 Mai 2016)

Vivement les photos 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## tristanWX (11 Mai 2016)

Vivement les photos 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Yaya31832 (11 Mai 2016)




----------



## tristanWX (11 Mai 2016)

Pas mal du tous 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## tristanWX (11 Mai 2016)

Je vais voir peu être le blanc



Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Vanton (11 Mai 2016)

J'ai fait quelques photos l'autre jour, j'envisage de m'en prendre un également.

Bleu azur en 42








Bleu roi en 42








Gris perle en 42








Or/rouge en 38 (ils n'avaient pas ma taille)


----------



## Yaya31832 (12 Mai 2016)

[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## jackpote (12 Mai 2016)

J'avais trouvé ce bracelet bien sympa à porter, ultra léger. 

Mais le problème c'est qu'il supporte pas d'être mouillé même avec quelques gouttes d'eau.


----------



## tristanWX (12 Mai 2016)

Sa fait koi mouillé ??



Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## bompi (12 Mai 2016)

jackpote a dit:


> J'avais trouvé ce bracelet bien sympa à porter, ultra léger.
> 
> Mais le problème c'est qu'il supporte pas d'être mouillé même avec quelques gouttes d'eau.


Curieux. Le nylon a cet avantage (habituellement ) de pouvoir être mouillé sans être altéré.

Un bracelet nylon classique (autour de 15 pistoles) peut être utilisé pour nager : bien trempé, il se distend et demande donc d'être resserré. Puis, une fois séché, il reprend sa taille originelle. J'en utilise tous les étés (piscine et mer, mais pas en profondeur (masque et tuba, quoi)) sans aucun souci.


----------



## jackpote (12 Mai 2016)

Une fois mouillé il sèche très lentement. Et ça c'est une problème pour moi.


----------



## tristanWX (12 Mai 2016)

Ok reçu 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## triskel78 (12 Mai 2016)

Le PERLE me fait de l'œil...
Malheureusement pas dispo en boutique à Aix ;(


----------



## Macounette (12 Mai 2016)

De passage à Zurich cette semaine j'en ai profité pour rendre visite à l'Apple Store local... et j'ai craqué pour un bracelet en nylon bleu roi (le seul qu'ils avaient en stock) (et heureusement le seul qui me plaise)




Très léger, on ne le sent presque pas. Idéal pour un look décontracté, estival.
J'étais cependant assez étonnée de voir qu'ils ont très peu de bracelets en magasin, à part les couleurs traditionnelles; apparemment les nouveautés sont prises d'assaut... il leur restait deux exemplaires du bleu roi en 42mm, ils sont partis en même temps...


----------



## Vanton (13 Mai 2016)

Je suis passé en coup de vent au store de Barcelone aujourd'hui, entre deux visites, et pas vu de nylon en stock non plus... Mais je suis allé vite, j'étais en famille.


----------



## jackpote (20 Mai 2016)

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Vanton (20 Mai 2016)

Y en a un qui a l'air ravi de son achat... [emoji1]


----------



## Macounette (22 Mai 2016)

Faut passer un coup de Photoshop sur tous ces poils....


----------



## Vanton (22 Mai 2016)

Meuh non... [emoji57]


----------



## triskel78 (25 Mai 2016)

Des retours sur ce bracelet ???

Merci d'avance


----------



## Vanton (26 Mai 2016)

L'original ? Techniquement c'est strictement le même que ses potes (bleu électrique, bleu nuit, gris sable, noir, gris orage et blanc). 
Ce qui signifie... Plutôt confortable, plutôt qualitatif (ça reste du cuir, c'est fragile, ça aime pas l'humidité), pratique à adapter à sa taille de poignet, a tendance à travailler quand on bouge, ce qui donne faussement l'impression que la montre a toqué.

Après, cette couleur en particulier... Moi je suis pas fan... Je l'avais essayé au lancement, j'avais pas été séduit. Couleur assez bizarre, marron virant sur le vert caca d'oie. J'avais posté les photos à l'époque, mais alors où... ? Si tu en as besoin je peux te les remettre.


----------



## triskel78 (26 Mai 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> L'original ? Techniquement c'est strictement le même que ses potes (bleu électrique, bleu nuit, gris sable, noir, gris orage et blanc).
> Ce qui signifie... Plutôt confortable, plutôt qualitatif (ça reste du cuir, c'est fragile, ça aime pas l'humidité), pratique à adapter à sa taille de poignet, a tendance à travailler quand on bouge, ce qui donne faussement l'impression que la montre a toqué.
> 
> Après, cette couleur en particulier... Moi je suis pas fan... Je l'avais essayé au lancement, j'avais pas été séduit. Couleur assez bizarre, marron virant sur le vert caca d'oie. J'avais posté les photos à l'époque, mais alors où... ? Si tu en as besoin je peux te les remettre.




Merci, pourquoi pas quelques photos, oui.


----------



## Vanton (26 Mai 2016)

La taille n'était pas adaptée (L au lieu de M) mais ça donne une idée du look.


----------



## triskel78 (29 Mai 2016)

Et voila, plutôt content de mon achat (60€ d'occasion).


----------



## Vanton (29 Mai 2016)

Fais attention à l'eau par contre. Mais si tu en prends soin, tu verras il vieillit pas trop trop mal. 

Ton prix d'achat est attractif, c'est sympa. Globalement en occasion les prix des watch classiques et de leurs accessoires sont épouvantablement bas... Je viens d'acheter un dock officiel neuf à 45€, la moitié du prix. 

Et sinon j'ai commandé deux bracelets nylon. J'hésitais pour la couleur,  je verrai à l'usage lequel je préfère et je renverrai l'autre  Je ferai quelques photos du coup.


----------



## tristanWX (29 Mai 2016)

Tu la acheter ou??


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Vanton (29 Mai 2016)

À qui la question s'adresse ?


----------



## tristanWX (29 Mai 2016)

A vous deux 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Vanton (29 Mai 2016)

Moi les bracelets Nylon c'est sur l'Apple store au tarif normal (j'en trouvais très peu d'occasion, il est trop récent) et le dock sur le bon coin.


----------



## tristanWX (29 Mai 2016)

Ok c'est vraie je ne pense pas regardé sur LB 
Merci de info


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## triskel78 (29 Mai 2016)

tristanWX a dit:


> Tu la acheter ou??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app




Une vente sur eBay, qui n'a pas trouvé preneur...
J'ai donc fait une proposition à 60€ et je suis ravi.  

L'emballage et le bracelet sont trés qualitatif.


----------



## jackpote (29 Mai 2016)

Moi aussi je cherche le dock officiel en occasion mais ils sont très rare sur LBC !


----------



## Vanton (29 Mai 2016)

triskel78 a dit:


> Une vente sur eBay, qui n'a pas trouvé preneur...
> J'ai donc fait une proposition à 60€ et je suis ravi.
> 
> L'emballage et le bracelet sont trés qualitatifs.


Oui, si Apple avait eu le bon goût de les mettre à 60€ de base (et les Sport à 20€), s'en serait vendu des millions...



jackpote a dit:


> Moi aussi je cherche le dock officiel en occasion mais ils sont très rares sur LBC !


T'as vu son prix en même temps ?? [emoji1] Personne ne doit l'acheter... J'en ai croisé une poignée seulement en deux trois mois de recherche. J'en ai raté un y a un mois à 60€ sur Paris. J'étais pas fan d'y mettre autant, je voulais pas trop dépasser les 50€. Et j'en ai trouvé un là, sur Chartes où, coup de bol, des amis de mes parents qu'on doit voir dans moins d'un mois habitent.


----------



## jackpote (29 Mai 2016)

Parfait et tu sens pas de me le revendre 35€ dès que tu l'as ? [emoji1]


----------



## Vanton (29 Mai 2016)

Étrangement, nan ! [emoji1]

Par contre j'avais ça en attendant et c'est pas trop moche je trouve... :
http://m.ikea.com/fr/fr/catalog/products/art/30198028/

Tu y mets une multiprise,  tes différents chargeurs et les câbles, tu laisses juste dépasser l'extrémité pour pouvoir brancher. Et les bidules sont confortablement posés sur le liège. 

Mais ça prend de la place...


----------



## jackpote (29 Mai 2016)

Mouai je préfère encore le support que j'ai ...

Ça c'est une bonne alternative au dock officiel : 

http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...8722&category=35190&pm=1&ds=0&t=1464551763671


----------



## Vanton (29 Mai 2016)

Ils recyclent les anciennes Apple TV... ? [emoji6]

C'est pas inintéressant. 

Après, la boite Ikea n'est pas vraiment un support pour Apple Watch, elle n'a pas vocation à se substituer à celui fabriqué par Apple. Elle a l'avantage de permettre de poser plusieurs trucs dessus si on veut : iPod, Apple Watch, iPhone... Même un iPad à la limite. C'est un produit assez different. Mais je l'aime bien. J'ai craqué dessus en la voyant dans les rayons.


----------



## jackpote (30 Mai 2016)

Il y a aussi ce dock qui est vraiment pas mal. 

http://www.amazon.com/Oittm-Desktop-Charging-Station-Nightstand/dp/B019SO9EHI


----------



## Vanton (30 Mai 2016)

Pas très fan des ports USB en façade... 

Bon j'ai reçu un beau mail d'Apple pour me dire que ma commande de bracelets était expédiée  J'ai hâte, du coup.


----------



## bompi (30 Mai 2016)

Oh ! Un iPod Mini. Je l'ai toujours trouvé sympa, ce modèle. Celui (ou celle) qui m'a piqué le mien devait penser la même chose


----------



## Vanton (30 Mai 2016)

Je l'aime beaucoup aussi  acheté il n'y a pas longtemps. La batterie n'est pas très en forme cependant


----------



## bompi (30 Mai 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Je l'aime beaucoup aussi  acheté il n'y a pas longtemps. La batterie n'est pas très en forme cependant


Je crois qu'elle se change assez aisément.


----------



## canna03 (30 Mai 2016)

voilà  Mon bracelet nylon : très confortable


----------



## Vanton (30 Mai 2016)

Ah ben j'attends le même...


----------



## jackpote (31 Mai 2016)

Allez une dernière [emoji173]️


----------



## Vanton (31 Mai 2016)

[emoji1]

Ils l'auraient sortie dès le premier jour, ça m'aurait sérieusement titillé...

Allez, moi j'ai reçu ça aujourd'hui !


----------



## fousfous (31 Mai 2016)

Y en a qui ont de la chance


----------



## jackpote (31 Mai 2016)

Et Alors t'en pense quoi ?


----------



## Vanton (31 Mai 2016)

Vous emballez pas, je ne vais en garder qu'un... [emoji6]

Ce que j'en pense c'est qu'ils n'étaient pas obligés de pourrir le système d'attache... Celui des bracelets Sport, pourtant au même prix, était très bon. Là j'ai galéré plusieurs minutes à l'enclencher... Ils ont dû vouloir radiner en le faisant en plastique plutôt qu'en métal et c'est pas une réussite


----------



## fousfous (31 Mai 2016)

Comment ça pourrir le système d'attache? Tu parles bien de celui qui relie à la watch? C'est la même chose non?


----------



## canna03 (31 Mai 2016)

ha je n'ai pas eu de souci ,pourtant .Et pourquoi le faire en métal ,le bracelet est en nylon .


----------



## jackpote (31 Mai 2016)

Le système d'attache au millimètre près  du bracelet milanais est parfait.

Et le fermoir a l'air de très bien résisté au rayures.


----------



## Vanton (31 Mai 2016)

Je parle de la connexion entre le boîtier et le bracelet oui.

Sur tous les designs de bracelet qui existaient depuis le lancement, c'est une petite pièce en métal qui venait verrouiller l'attache, même sur le bracelet Sport. Et ça marchait fort bien.












Or sur le bracelet Nylon c'est une petite pièce en plastique noir. Et ça marche moins bien... Je me rappelle avoir lu des critiques à ce sujet et je confirme que c'est moins pratique (beaucoup moins, d'ailleurs, je me suis acharné dessus pendant 2/3 minutes pour arriver à l'enclencher).

Cela dit je viens de pousser un peu les tests et ça marche mieux avec le bracelet perle, qui se comporte assez normalement. Le azur a un de ses morceaux qui est vraiment capricieux. Mais étonnamment que sur le connecteur du haut... Quand je le monte sur celui en bas de la montre il se comporte normalement. Étrange


----------



## Vanton (31 Mai 2016)

Sinon j'aimerais évoquer à nouveau mon problème avec le bracelet Sport blanc... 

Sur la photo ils sont classés par durée d'usage. Y en a un neuf, totalement blanc, un porté une seule journée, avec les prémices d'une coloration bleue, et un que j'ai porté régulièrement et qui est totalement coloré en bleu... 





C'est franchement moche et assez décevant...


----------



## fousfous (31 Mai 2016)

Bah après ne pas avoir un bout de métal ça évite aussi de rayer, donc c'est pas plus mal, mais après c'est sur faut quand même que ça tienne


----------



## Vanton (31 Mai 2016)

Boh ça rayait pas vraiment avant... 

Non très franchement mon premier ressenti est mitigé... 

Côté positif :
La boucle en métal (je crois que c'est de l'inox mais il est satiné) a une belle allure. J'avais peur qu'elle choque à côté de la montre qui est polie mais elle brille suffisamment pour que ce ne soit pas moche. Le bracelet en lui même est satiné également, c'est plutôt joli. Il est épais mais souple, il fait qualitatif. Et il est agréable à porter. La connexion au boîtier étant différente de toutes les autres, ça a aussi un côté rafraîchissant. Ça change de la subtile courbe des bracelets Sport ou Cuir et de la barre métallique des Boucle moderne et Boucle classique. C'est intéressant de voir la montre changer de forme comme ça, sans finalement changer grand chose.

Côté négatif... :
J'aime pas trop l'attache au boîtier... Le plastique a l'air fragile, les finitions sont pas top... On voit des marques de moulage, le cran de sûreté est en plastique... Ça fait beaucoup moins qualitatif. Et je suis pas fan de la façon dont la sangle en nylon se termine. Les fils sont fondus, ça fait un genre de bourrelet lisse, c'est pas des plus élégants. Mais ça me gêne moins que l'attache. Petit détail également... Sur les bracelets Sport les patins du système d'attache sont coordonnés à la couleur du bracelet. Pas sur le modèle Nylon où c'est forcément noir... Petit raffinement en moins.

Ça donne le sentiment qu'Apple a rogné sur les détails pour faire baisser le bracelet Boucle classique en gamme, en fait. Là où le bracelet Sport n'a jamais fait cheap., malgré sa simplicité. 

Quelque chose me dit qu'Apple n'a pas voulu toucher à sa sacro-sainte marge et que les finitions en ont pâti. Ce bracelet est vendu au même prix que le modèle Sport tout en étant sans doute bien plus complexe et coûteux à produire, entre la boucle métallique et le tressage particulièrement réussi qui est découpé, soudé, etc. Il y a beaucoup plus d'opérations pour le produire, très certainement. 

C'est dommage parce qu'il n'aurait pas fallu grand chose pour qu'il soit au niveau... Mais bon il n'est pas inintéressant pour autant. Je pense en garder un malgré tout. Mon Sport blanc est trop fragile et j'ai besoin d'un bracelet qui ne soit pas en cuir pour l'été.


----------



## jackpote (1 Juin 2016)

La boucle des bracelet nylon vendu en pack avec la Watch acier sont aussi en "version" mat ? 

Le jour au Apple donnera la possibilité de commander leur modèles de bracelets mais personnalisés ça sera top. 

Par exemple ma mère qui a sont Watch or, elle est "obligée" avec le bracelet nylon comme la version pack mais avec la boucle argent...

Et sinon : 

http://www.mac4ever.com/iphone/article?id=111073&app=true

Vous pensez toujours à une présentation d'une Watch 2 pour la WWDC  ?


----------



## fousfous (1 Juin 2016)

Je vois vraiment pas pourquoi ils font tout un cirque, des bracelets tiers qui sont lancé y en a pas mal quand même, je vois pas pourquoi ce serait obligatoirement présenté à la WWDC...


----------



## fabremi (1 Juin 2016)

Pour ma part j'ai eu 3 bracelets en nylon noir. Les trois ramenés à chaque fois en Apple Store pour échange et remboursement pour le 3eme. Les trois bracelets avaient un mal fou à se mettre dans la watch, ça glissé difficilement et pour l'enlever, très dur. Même en Apple Store ils ont dû prendre dire pinces à chaque fois.
Donc je n'en veux plus pour le moment et je me suis acheté un bracelet milanais noir pour ma watch noir sidéral. 
Mais franchement très déçu de la qualité du bracelet nylon...


----------



## Vanton (1 Juin 2016)

Moi j'ai toujours envisagé  septembre pour la version 2...  Toi jackpote tu penches toujours pour mars 2017 ? 

Et oui la boucle des bracelets Nylon vendus en pack avec la Watch acier a l'air satinée également. Sur les visuels d'Apple en tout cas bien visible. 

Effectivement pour avoir un bracelet à boucle dorée c'est compliqué... Faut pister sur le net, y en a qui passent, de temps en temps... Pas super pratique. 

Et pareil que toi fousfous, je vois pas trop pourquoi tout le monde s'emballe parce qu'un fabricant propose des bracelets compatibles... C'est different des Apple Watch Hermès qui étaient un vrai partenariat avec Apple.

Fabremi, pas de bol en effet. Le mien se fixe péniblement mais pas eu à forcer pour le faire rentrer dans la saignée qui lui est dédiée.


----------



## jackpote (1 Juin 2016)

Pour moi le développement de la Watch est basé sur un produit de "mode". 
La Watch évolue par collection saisonnières. 
J'ai l'impression qu'Apple la place pas au rang d'un produit high-tech avec des spécificités techniques. 

On voit déjà des moules et énormément de rumeurs pour l'iPhone 2016. Aucune de concrète pour la Watch. 
En ce moment Apple avance par de petite touche. 

Tout ça m'amène toujours à penser : 

WWDC 16 : présentation Watch 3 
Keynote sept 16 : sortie Watch 3 + collection automne / hiver bracelet
Mars 2017 : Watch 2 dans un format quasi identique. Avec quelques nouveautés sous Watch Os3


----------



## Vanton (2 Juin 2016)

Voilà des photos des deux bracelets Nylon que j'ai reçus et que je teste en ce moment :


----------



## tristanWX (2 Juin 2016)

J'adore le gris noir peu être le prendre 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## jackpote (2 Juin 2016)

Je valide aussi le gris ! 

Par contre le trouve long, tu le serre quasiment au maximum.


----------



## iMrjX (2 Juin 2016)

Quelqu'un connait-il un sticker ou une coque noir (mais ultra slim) pour changer la couleur de mon boîtier AWS? Le mien est gris sidéral et j'aime vraiment beaucoup le modèle noir, de plus avec mon bracelet milanais noir ça irait encore mieux! Je ne trouve pas ce que je recherche, je tombe uniquement sur des coques de protection mais je trouve que cela dénature la montre avec l'épaisseur de ces dernières. 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Vanton (3 Juin 2016)

jackpote a dit:


> Je valide aussi le gris !
> 
> Par contre le trouve long, tu le serres quasiment au maximum.


C'est parce que j'ai choisi de prendre la 42mm alors que j'étais à la limite ;-) Il m'aurait fallu une 40 ! :-D 
Et j'aime bien la porter serrée, je suis pas fan qu'elle se déplace sur mon poignet.


----------



## fousfous (3 Juin 2016)

Il faut la porter serre de toute façon


----------



## Vanton (9 Juin 2016)

Bon tout est reparti chez Apple... Le bleu était toujours pénible à accrocher au boîtier et le perle s'effilochait sur un des bords... 

J'en ai commandé deux autres : encore un perle et un or/rouge... Ils vont finir par me détester...


----------



## Vanton (12 Juin 2016)

Par contre je sais pas si c'est parce que j'ai un peu râlé contre la qualité de ces bracelets au téléphone lors de la demande de retour mais... Les deux nouveaux ont été commandés mercredi 8 à 17h30 et livrés... jeudi 9 à 11h30 ! Alors qu'ils étaient prévus pour le 10... Je suis impressionné par une telle efficacité ! 

Et étrangement le Perle est bien mieux fini... Le plastique de l'attache comporte toujours des traces de moulage mais c'est à peu près tout ce qu'on peut lui reprocher. Le plastique paraît plus propre, il n'a pas les bavures des précédents modèles. Le bord n'a pas encore de boucles qui s'effilochent (mais je surveillerai...) Et le bracelet se met bien en place. Pas mécontent d'avoir échangé ! 

Et étrangement beaucoup de gens le confondent avec le milanais argent à première vue. Il a des reflets brillants, ça aide.

Le Or/rouge je l'ai peu observé pour le moment, il m'a un peu déçu en vrai... La couleur  ne m'a pas séduit.

Je vous posterai quand même quelques photos à l'occasion.


----------



## Vanton (12 Juin 2016)




----------



## jackpote (13 Juin 2016)

Sympa, un peu plus fun mais moins classe que le argent.


----------



## tristanWX (14 Juin 2016)

Bon je suis toujours en réflexion entre le bracelet blanc ou noir (nylon)pour AW noir 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Vanton (14 Juin 2016)

Prends les deux sur le store et tu auras 14j pour te décider. Ensuite tu renvoies celui qui te plait le moins


----------



## Macounette (15 Juin 2016)

C'est marrant mais en voyant toutes ces photos je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que les bracelets en nylon vont nettement mieux à la légèreté de l'AWS qu'à l'élégance un peu formelle de l'AW...

Perso je suis ravie de mon bracelet nylon bleu foncé et rose. Je le porte très souvent, surtout en week-end ou lorsque je porte des jeans, il est parfait. Oui, l'attache est un peu plus rigide entre le boîtier et le bracelet, mais pour le moment ça va...


----------



## Vanton (15 Juin 2016)

Je suis assez content du gris perle... Ses reflets métalliques me plaisent et ça dénote pas trop avec la watch classique. Les versions colorées des bracelets j'ai un peu plus de mal je me rends compte... Effectivement ils doivent mieux aller avec la plus simple watch Sport


----------



## fousfous (15 Juin 2016)

Je pense que je vais me laisser tenter par un nylon bleue, comme mon bracelet chinois est en train de mourir
Dommage que je ne peux pas raisonnablement m'offrir celui à maillon ^^


----------



## Areknor (18 Juin 2016)

J'ai trouvé celui à maillon avec le système identique à celui d'Apple pour régler les maillons à 50 euros sur eBay. Et franchement la qualité est très bonne !


----------



## jackpote (18 Juin 2016)

Tu as un lien ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Juin 2016)

Tu as celui-ci que j'ai depuis 2 semaine, l'illusion est parfaite, pour le prix franchement c'est pas mal. Il a quand même tendance à être un peu fragile (rayure) et il est léger, mais pour l'instant pas de raison de m'en plaindre.


----------



## jackpote (19 Juin 2016)

Celui ci n'a pas le même système d'attache que l'officiel


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Juin 2016)

Ben si ? Je ne comprends pas ton post ?
Apple







Amazon


----------



## jackpote (19 Juin 2016)

Le système d'attache des maillons...


----------



## fousfous (21 Juin 2016)

J'ai recu mon nylon, mais je le trouve bof en vrai, il est tout terne, et la boucle qui revient fait vraiment moche...
Vous en pensez quoi vous?


----------



## Vanton (21 Juin 2016)

Oui le retour du bracelet n'est pas génial sur les petits poignets. 

Mais le premier truc que j'en pense de ta photo c'est que tu es limite plus blanc que moi, ce qui est assez exceptionnel ! [emoji6]


----------



## jackpote (21 Juin 2016)

Une 42 sur un poignet trop fin ... [emoji16]


----------



## fousfous (21 Juin 2016)

Ils auraient dû faire différentes tailles comme les autres bracelets, la c'est à peine mieux que mon bracelet chinois...
Je suis pas bien blanc la, j'ai bronzé ses derniers temps


----------



## fousfous (21 Juin 2016)

jackpote a dit:


> Une 42 sur un poignet trop fin ... [emoji16]


Une 38 c'est largement trop petit  et avant ma montre était largement plus grosse


----------



## Vanton (21 Juin 2016)

Pareil... 38 ça passait pas... Pas agréable à manipuler... Je ne regrette pas d'être passé à 42... Même si mon poignet est limite.


----------



## fousfous (21 Juin 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Pareil... 38 ça passait pas... Pas agréable à manipuler... Je ne regrette pas d'être passé à 42... Même si mon poignet est limite.


Après c'est surtout un objet technologique et comme c'est de toute façon attaché au poignet mieux vaut avoir le plus grand, c'est pas comme entre un SE et un 6S+ où il n'est pas possible d'utiliser un d'une main.


----------



## jackpote (21 Juin 2016)

Moi cet Watch et depuis le début je la vois comme une "montre" avant tout ... Design design et design qui prime sur le confort visuel de l'écran


----------



## fousfous (21 Juin 2016)

jackpote a dit:


> Moi cet Watch et depuis le début je la vois comme une "montre" avant tout ... Design design et design qui prime sur le confort visuel de l'écran


Moi aussi je la vois comme une montre, et elle me va parfaitement bien  Et la fonction principale c'est de bien voir l'heure, et c'est ce qu'elle fait d'une façon absolument parfaite


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> J'ai recu mon nylon, mais je le trouve bof en vrai, il est tout terne, et la boucle qui revient fait vraiment moche...
> Vous en pensez quoi vous?
> Voir la pièce jointe 109965


Je trouve aussi que la boucle est un peu grosse pour le bracelet. Pour le nylon, je préfère en général les couleurs unies mais la qualité est intéressante.


----------



## Vanton (22 Juin 2016)

Celui qui m'a vraiment déçu niveau couleur c'est le or/rouge... C'est assez terne en vrai. Le bleu azur n'est pas si terne que ça en comparaison


----------



## fousfous (22 Juin 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Je trouve aussi que la boucle est un peu grosse pour le bracelet. Pour le nylon, je préfère en général les couleurs unies mais la qualité est intéressante.


Bah la boucle je la trouve bien justement, elle ne rentre pas dans la peau comme sur les autres bracelets avec cette boucle



Vanton a dit:


> Celui qui m'a vraiment déçu niveau couleur c'est le or/rouge... C'est assez terne en vrai. Le bleu azur n'est pas si terne que ça en comparaison


Bah quand je met à côté de mon sport bleu y a pas photo, le azur fait complètement terne


----------



## Vanton (26 Juin 2016)

Quelqu'un saurait expliquer les ruptures de stock sur de nombreux bracelets officiels, certains ayant à peine 3 mois ?


----------



## fousfous (26 Juin 2016)

Changement de collection? Ou alors un gros défaut sur pleins de bracelets obligeant à changer complètement le stock


----------



## Vanton (26 Juin 2016)

Le changement de collection au mieux ça devrait être septembre... Soit dans 2/3 mois... Ça veut dire qu'ils auraient sous estimé les stocks de moitié !


----------



## fousfous (26 Juin 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Le changement de collection au mieux ça devrait être septembre... Soit dans 2/3 mois... Ça veut dire qu'ils auraient sous estimé les stocks de moitié !


Sachant qu'Apple fonctionne avec des stocks à flux tendu ça me semble pas trop possible cette hypothèse


----------



## Vanton (26 Juin 2016)

Sur les bracelets de watch je suis pas certain qu'ils soient à flux tendu...


----------



## Areknor (26 Juin 2016)

Voilà ! Identique à celui d'Apple avec le meme système de réglage !


----------



## jackpote (26 Juin 2016)

T'as un liens ou la marque de ce bracelet ?


----------



## fousfous (27 Juin 2016)

Oui tu l'as trouvé ou?
Bon par contre on voit que les maillons sont quand même moins bien relié que sur celui d'Apple

Sinon y a des bracelets à maillons qui ressemble totalement à celui d'Apple en promotion? A la limite si le système pour changer les maillons est classique c'est pas grave, ce que je recherche c'est la même chose extérieurement (et peut-être adapté pour ma sport)


----------



## tristanWX (27 Juin 2016)

Bon voilà j'ai craquer sur le blanc gris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Il est très très léger par rapport au milane


----------



## canna03 (28 Juin 2016)

et voilà un autre bracelet nylon pour aller avec ma coque rose ..j
question : je viens de laver le bracelet bleu ,je trouve qu'il se tache vite ,est -ce que cela peut l'abimer ..sa couleur est bizarre après le lavage


----------



## Vanton (28 Juin 2016)

Il est assez lent à sécher. Ce qui explique peut être la couleur étrange. 

Mais j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir sali le mien moi


----------



## canna03 (28 Juin 2016)

moi je l'ai salit ( frottement ? ) et mon premier lavage n'est pas concluant ,je vais essayer une deuxième fois : il est plus foncé sur une bonne moitié de la branche qui porte les trous ..il y a une sacrée différence ave le nouveau .


----------



## Vanton (28 Juin 2016)

Poste nous une photo ?


----------



## Areknor (29 Juin 2016)

Voilà le lien pour le bracelet à maillon.


----------



## fousfous (29 Juin 2016)

Ah c'est les même qu'on trouve moins chère sur aliexpress


----------



## chamilou (3 Août 2016)

canna03 a dit:


> moi je l'ai salit ( frottement ? ) et mon premier lavage n'est pas concluant ,je vais essayer une deuxième fois : il est plus foncé sur une bonne moitié de la branche qui porte les trous ..il y a une sacrée différence ave le nouveau .


Bonjour canna03!
je viens de lire ton post sur le nettoyage de ton bracelet nylon. Pourrais-tu me dire comment tu l'as nettoyé et pour quel résultat à ce jour. J'ai moi aussi un bracelet nylon avec quelques traces noires.
Merci d'avance pour toute aide!


----------



## Mcbm (3 Août 2016)

Moi je le lave à l'eau avec du savon de Marseille et une vieille brosse à dent, je l'ai déjà laver plusieurs foies il est toujours comme neuf.


----------



## Vanton (3 Août 2016)

Pareil... Mon bracelet Nylon perle se salit assez facilement. Je le nettoie à l'eau et au savon liquide, simplement en tapotant et frottant avec le doigt et en général ça fonctionne. Je le rince à l'eau claire. Les fibres n'abordent pas, ça reste en surface. Donc ça part facilement


----------



## canna03 (3 Août 2016)

je l'ai lavé à l'eau et au savon liquide : pas terrible je trouve , j'ai commencé à frotter avec une brosse et j'ai vite arrêté : peur de l'abimer . j'ai acheté un deuxième nylon pour avoir 2 couleurs ,ce qui est dommage. c'est que l'aspect brillant disparait en 2 -3 jours


----------



## Vanton (3 Août 2016)

Oui le côté brillant du neuf disparaît vite


----------



## lya76 (11 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,
J'ai commandé une apple Watch serie 2. Je souhaite commander un nouveau bracelet (non officiel), pensez-vous que les bracelets watch 1 sont compatibles watch 2 ?
Merci par avance.


----------



## fousfous (11 Septembre 2016)

Oui ils sont pleinement compatible!


----------



## Beard'n'Breakfast (11 Septembre 2016)

lya76 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai commandé une apple Watch serie 2. Je souhaite commander un nouveau bracelet (non officiel), pensez-vous que les bracelets watch 1 sont compatibles watch 2 ?
> Merci par avance.



Normalement, aucun soucis à ce niveau-là, je pense que s'ils n'étaient pas compatibles, Apple aurait plus que certainement sorti en même temps que les Series 2 une floppée de bracelets compatibles. Ici, le connecteur reste le même et les dimensions ne varient que d'un millimètre si je ne dis pas de bêtises. Donc tu peux y aller.


----------



## Vanton (11 Septembre 2016)

De toute façon Apple vend toujours les Series 1 qui ont les mêmes dimensions que la V1. Et quand on regarde pour acheter des bracelets à l'unité il n'est fait strictement aucune mention des V1, Series 1 ou Series 2. Pour moi c'est clair, il y a une totale compatibilité


----------



## lya76 (11 Septembre 2016)

Super, merci à vous


----------



## Boobiboa (15 Septembre 2016)

Salut!

Ma première participation ici ! 
Bonjour à tous ! [emoji3]

Bon, j'ai reçu mes bracelets. Commandés sur miinthebox, attention [emoji615]️ j'ai eu une très mauvaise expérience. 
Chez eux 1$=1€. 
Ils se fournissent en Chine, crédule que je suis, et donc ils n'ont pas d'accord commerciaux pour ajouter  la mention "gift", donc passage par la case taxe. 
Bon ok. On accepte le jeu, mais quand DHL réalise une prestation de service en plus du montant de la taxe.....

Il ne me reste plus qu'a attendre la disponibilité de l'AWs2 sur Amazon.


----------



## Vanton (15 Septembre 2016)

Quel iPhone fait des photos aussi épouvantables, par curiosité ? [emoji6]


----------



## Boobiboa (15 Septembre 2016)

iPhone 6. 
C'est vrai que la photo est pas fou !
Mon brave compagnon a deux ans !

Édit :
J'ai pris la photo avec la prise rapide directement dans message de iOS 10. J'ai peut être pas fait attention à la mise au point !


----------



## Vanton (15 Septembre 2016)

T'inquiète, y a pas mort d'homme ! :-D Je suis juste d'humeur taquine


----------



## Sirpheles (1 Octobre 2016)

Le bracelet milanais noir me fait clairement les yeux doux après l'avoir testé dans sa version argentée en Apple Store !
Seulement affiché à 209€...ça pique sévère.

Sur band-band.com il existe à 59€. À ce prix j'imagine déjà que la qualité du produit ne sera pas la même.
Seulement je sais aussi qu'Apple ne se prive pas sur la marge des produits. Il y a donc matière à réfléchir un peu.

Certains ont déjà commandé sur ce site ? Encore mieux, vous savez ce quelle vaut cette version du milanais ?
Même si vous avez un avis sur les autres bracelets je suis intéressé. 

J'ai aussi envie de celui-ci en fluoroelastomère (encore indécis sur la couleur) ou encore celui-ci en cuir (noir). J'ai pas envie d'un bracelet qui va casser au bout d'un mois et foutre ma Watch en l'air 

Si je prends les trois sur ce site, ça reste moins chère que le milanais seul chez Apple


----------



## Vanton (1 Octobre 2016)

Estime toi heureux, le milanais noir d'Apple il a baissé de 20€ en septembre... [emoji57]


----------



## Sirpheles (1 Octobre 2016)

Ça me fait une belle jambe 

S'ils le descendent au prix du Silver je fonce à l'Apple Store, là c'est encore trop chère pour moi.
À ce prix je me fais faire un sublime bracelet en cuir sur mesure


----------



## Areknor (9 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour. Je suis à la recherche d'une bracelet en cuir noir pour Apple Watch 42mm. Vous avez des liens ? Peut importe qu'il soit aimanté ou à fermoir. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Sirpheles (10 Octobre 2016)

J'ai reçu mon bracelet milanais aujourd'hui.
Je suis amoureux !


----------



## Boobiboa (10 Octobre 2016)

Sirpheles a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon bracelet milanais aujourd'hui.
> Je suis amoureux !



C'est un officiel?


----------



## Sirpheles (10 Octobre 2016)

Boobiboa a dit:


> C'est un officiel?



C'en est un


----------



## Vanton (11 Octobre 2016)

Manque plus que la montre noir sidéral et ce sera parfait... [emoji57]


----------



## Sirpheles (11 Octobre 2016)

Moi je le trouve très bien assorti à la Watch dorée 

Sinon j'ai un collègue qui a commandé des bracelets sur bans-band. Un fluoroelastomere blanc pour 20€ et un cuir aimanté pour 49€ je crois. 

Sans surprise ces bracelets ne sont pas au niveau des versions Apple. Cependant, à 20€ le bracelet en fluroelastomere est très correcte. Le trompe l'œil fonctionne très bien, il faut s'approcher pour distinguer les petits défauts de finition. 

Concernant le bracelet cuir en revanche, fuyez. La qualité est loin de ce que l'on peut en attendre même à 50€ c'est chère payé.


----------



## Areknor (11 Octobre 2016)

J'ai commandé un bracelet milanais et un bracelet en cuir aimante. Les imitations identiques d'Apple, et le tout pour 20 euros sur eBay. Ça doit arriver la semaine prochaine je vous donnerais mon avis une fois reçu.


----------



## Areknor (15 Octobre 2016)

Réception du jour. Mon premier bracelet milanais. Je ne peux donc pas faire de comparatif avec le bracelet d'Apple mais j'ai trouvé celui-ci pour 15 euros sur Amazon. 

Il va parfaitement avec mon Apple Watch gris sidéral ! Le rendu est top. 
Niveau confort c'est juste génial. Moi qui porte généralement le bracelet en silicone noir je retrouve le même confort. 

Il ne me reste plus qu'à tester le bracelet sur la durée notamment au niveau de l'aimant, mais pour l'instant celui-ci est très puissant voir meme un peu trop. 

N'hésitez pas à donner votre avis les amis !


----------



## Mag78 (15 Octobre 2016)

Reçu ma commande chinoise de bracelets, donc hormis le noir d'origine, tous les autres sont à 2,50E pas de souci d'allergie de mon côté.


----------



## Boobiboa (15 Octobre 2016)

Mag78 a dit:


> Reçu ma commande chinoise de bracelets, donc hormis le noir d'origine, tous les autres sont à 2,50E pas de souci d'allergie de mon côté.



C'est intéressant comme comparaison. 
Du coup, notes tu une grosse différence entre l'original et les copies ?
La montre est bien maintenue ?
La matière est la même ?


----------



## fousfous (15 Octobre 2016)

Bah la déjà sur les photos on voit que sur les bords ca dépasse un peu, et la partie qui rattache à la Watch n'a pas exactement la bonne forme


----------



## tristanWX (16 Octobre 2016)

Un petit liens aussi svp


----------



## ibabar (16 Octobre 2016)

Areknor a dit:


>


Très chouette!
Tu m'as presque réconcilié avec le Milanais (que je n'aime pas spécialement en soi niveau look): il va nettement mieux avec le gris sidéral de la Sport qu'avec les modèles acier.
Je trouve dommage en revanche que la languette revienne autant (elle arrive presque à la corne de la partie inférieure du boîtier!). Il n'y a qu'une taille? J'ai eu cette même remarque en essayant le leather loop en AS: j'ai un poignet de 18cm, soit à la lisière des 2 tailles: le M me semblait parfait (la languette s'arrête sous le poignet, à l'opposé du boîtier) alors que le L produisait le même effet que sur ta photo.



fousfous a dit:


> Bah la déjà sur les photos on voit que sur les bords ca dépasse un peu, et la partie qui rattache à la Watch n'a pas exactement la bonne forme


+1 (très visible sur la première photo avec le bracelet rouge).
Le diable se cache dans les détails.
Peut-être est-ce un effet des photos mais j'ai aussi l'impression que les tranches sont plus grossières, plus "taillées à la serpe", non?


----------



## Vanton (16 Octobre 2016)

Vous réclamez des contrefaçons parfaites en somme ? [emoji57] Vous voulez pas une pomme dessus pour parfaire le tableau... ? Comme si ça n'était pas déjà assez limite comme ça... [emoji57]


----------



## Mag78 (17 Octobre 2016)

Boobiboa a dit:


> C'est intéressant comme comparaison.
> Du coup, notes tu une grosse différence entre l'original et les copies ?
> La montre est bien maintenue ?
> La matière est la même ?



Honnêtement les petits détails sur le rouge ne m'ont pas sauté aux yeux c'est en prenant la photo de très près que je l'ai vu. 
Pour la matière je ne fais pas de différence avec le vrai.
Question solidité rien à redire c'est exactement pareil, le système est très bien respecté.
Effectivement pas de pomme dessus mais ce n'est pas ce que je recherche à ce prix là ... 2.69€ (ils ont légèrement augmenté)

Le lien pour les intéressés :
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...32733153381.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.2XtTPI


----------



## Boobiboa (17 Octobre 2016)

Merci pour ton retour !
Honnêtement la seule chose qui me fait peur c'est le système de fixation. Mais je paranoï (si si, ce mot existe ) certainement 
J'ai aussi acheté un bracelet contrefaits de couleur vert pour le sport [emoji963].


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Octobre 2016)

Je viens de passer commande de 4 bracelets sport chez AliExpress (en gros, 12€ les 4 port gratuit)
Voyons ce que ça vaut...mais je n'aurais aucun regret à ce prix là !


----------



## GenreDown (18 Octobre 2016)

Je vais surement faire une commande chez Aliexpress aussi, pour ceux qui ont le cacao de chez Ali, est-il assez fidèle à la couleur du vrai d'Apple ?


----------



## Areknor (20 Octobre 2016)

Réception du jour ! 

Bracelet NATO pour Apple Watch. Concernant la couleur du bracelet du meme bracelet que celui de James Bond avec sa montre Omega dans 007 Spectre.

Je suis juste fan ! Le produit vient d'Allemagne pour un prix de 30 euros via Amazon. 

Niveau qualité, le bracelet est top. Le bracelet est suffisamment épais et un peu rigide mais il est neuf. Avec le temps il va se détendre un peu. 

Le packaging est également super soigné !


----------



## fousfous (20 Octobre 2016)

Par contre la boucle elle doit pas être super agréable à rentrer dans la peau, faut pas serrer trop fort du coup


----------



## Boobiboa (22 Octobre 2016)

Également petite réception du jour, mais pas encore l'AW. 
Un beau bracelet de la marque NOMAD :












Le cuir à l'air de bonne facture, et les attaches donnent un look différent que j'apprécie fortement. 
Je vous posterais des photos une fois la toquante réceptionnée


----------



## Areknor (23 Octobre 2016)

Tu as un lien pour ton bracelet nomad ?


----------



## Boobiboa (23 Octobre 2016)

Areknor a dit:


> Tu as un lien pour ton bracelet nomad ?



https://www.hellonomad.com

[emoji846]


----------



## Areknor (23 Octobre 2016)

Il à l'air vraiment sympathique. Je recherche un modèle en cuir assez classe depuis un moment mais difficile de trouver un produit de qualité...
Ton avis pour le moment même si tu ne l'as pas testé avec ton apple watch le cuir semble de qualité ?

Concernant le délai de livraison ça donne quoi via le site officiel ?


----------



## fabremi (23 Octobre 2016)

www.lucrin.fr


----------



## Boobiboa (23 Octobre 2016)

Il a l'air vraiment pas mal.
Le bracelet "sent" le cuir et il en a le touché.
Si je le comparre au bracelet de ma montre mécanique Diesel qui est en cuir ils ont l'air similaire. 
Après je ne suis vraiment pas un pro en la matière  , je dirais qualité correcte pour le prix.
Je l'ai commandé le 12 Octobre reçus vendredi 21 avec le transporteur USPS, pour 60$ donc 55€, et j'ai eu de la chance de ne pas payer de taxes en plus. ouf.


----------



## Elyandrah (23 Octobre 2016)

Pendant ce temps là, voici un joli Bracelet Hermès officiel


----------



## Elyandrah (23 Octobre 2016)




----------



## Elyandrah (23 Octobre 2016)




----------



## Carlier (27 Octobre 2016)

J'ai enfin craqué pour le bracelet milanais argent pour ma Watch alu noire, le milanais noir rendait pas bien 
Super confort et juste magnifique et pour 159€ c'est correct


----------



## guymauve (30 Octobre 2016)

Tu as une protection sur ton aw ?


----------



## Carlier (30 Octobre 2016)

C'est celle de l'AS donc je pense pas 
Sur la mienne j'ai juste un protège écran


----------



## Carlier (3 Novembre 2016)

Petit retour sur mon bracelet milanais Apple, juste au top même sur sur un boîtier alu ça choque pas et j'aime ce rendu. Il est beau super confortable et le réglage est top.
Seule petit défaut c'est qu'il se desserre un peu mais c'est pas flagrant ni gênant


----------



## GenreDown (3 Novembre 2016)

Bonsoir tout le monde !
Pour ma part j'ai acheté récemment un bracelet en "cuir" noir sur Amazon.

Le packaging était très bien fait.
Pour ce qui est du bracelet en lui même, je doute que ce soit du cuir véritable, même si il sent le cuir, je ne sais pas.
Les attaches ont l'air de très bonne qualité.
Il ne coute que 11e99 sur Amazon. Je joins quelques photos 

Le lien pour ceux que ça intéresse :
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B01CIA5R9I/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Carlier (3 Novembre 2016)

Sympa pour le prix


----------



## guymauve (4 Novembre 2016)

Merci à toi


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Novembre 2016)

Il fallait s'y attendre hein:
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01MDUDJ82
Eh bien maintenant c'est fait ! (merci pour l'info à Mac4Ever)


----------



## guymauve (7 Novembre 2016)

Je l'ai commandée à 8€


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Novembre 2016)

guymauve a dit:


> Je l'ai commandée à 8€


Oups, c'est bien mieux ! et où çà ? un lien ?
Merci.


----------



## fousfous (7 Novembre 2016)

Tiens j'en profite, sur aliexpress le 11 novembre c'est les soldes, donc ce sera le moment de faire ses achats de bracelets


----------



## guymauve (7 Novembre 2016)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Oups, c'est bien mieux ! et où çà ? un lien ?
> Merci.



Oui par ici


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Novembre 2016)

guymauve a dit:


> Oui par ici


Merci,
Voilà, c'est Cdé...Et si pas de qualité je ne regretterai pas grand chose vu le prix (et franco avec çà !)


----------



## GenreDown (10 Novembre 2016)

Salut à tous !

J'ai acheté récemment le bracelet à maille milanaise MoKo couleur Or pour mon Apple Watch Sport Gold, pour 15e95 sur Amazon.
Je joins quelques photos et le lien pour les intéressés.
Mes premières impressions sont très bonnes, je craignais un côté trop "Cheap" mais au final le résultat est vraiment agréable. Il est super doux et on ne le sent pas au poignet. L'aimant est très fort et inspire la solidité.

https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00HSXSLHQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

D'autres avis sont à venir, j'attends notamment un bracelet à maillons. 

Bonne soirée


----------



## ibabar (10 Novembre 2016)

GenreDown a dit:


> bracelet à maille milanaise MoKo couleur Or pour mon Apple Watch Sport Gold, pour 15e95 sur Amazon


Je n'aime pas le coloris "or", je n'aime pas la maille milanaise et je suis sceptique sur les copies chinoises avec un tel écart de prix... et pourtant... ça rend super bien sur les photos 



GenreDown a dit:


> j'attends notamment un bracelet à maillons


Etant à la recherche d'un bracelet à maillons, je suis impatient d'avoir ton retour sur celui de MoKo


----------



## GenreDown (10 Novembre 2016)

ibabar a dit:


> Je n'aime pas le coloris "or", je n'aime pas la maille milanaise et je suis sceptique sur les copies chinoises avec un tel écart de prix... et pourtant... ça rend super bien sur les photos
> 
> 
> Etant à la recherche d'un bracelet à maillons, je suis impatient d'avoir ton retour sur celui de MoKo



Ayant des bracelets Sport de chez MoKo et étant satisfait du rapport qualité/prix c'est pour ça que j'ai tenté l'experience avec le milanais et, à voir dans quelques jours mais pour le moment j'en suis content. Le bracelet à maillons MoKo devrait arriver samedi donc je posterais directement mes premières impressions ici


----------



## sylvain15250 (26 Décembre 2016)

Salut tout le monde ! Noël est passé et j'ai eu la chance de recevoir une Apple Watch 42mm 

Du coup j'ai cherché quelques bracelets adaptables pas trop chers mais avec un minimum de qualité malgré tout.

Ça a peut-être déjà été posté dans les 37 dernières pages mais ce vendeur a l'air pas mal :

https://urvoisz.fr.aliexpress.com/store/top-rated-products/1799101.html

Ce modèle notamment a l'air plutôt sympa : 

https://fr.aliexpress.com/store/pro...l-official-links-and/1799101_32475352335.html

À voir, je vais sûrement me laisser tenter.

Bonnes fêtes à tous au passage


----------



## titeuf86 (4 Janvier 2017)

Pour ma part j'ai pris ce modèle sur Amazon : 
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B019I8JL7M/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Très bonne qualité pour le prix et cela rend plus classe qu'un bracelet nylon.


----------



## Apple.Geek (4 Janvier 2017)

[emoji33][emoji33] J'ai payé un bracelet 180€ et il y a le même à 20€.... Je déprime [emoji24]


----------



## Vanton (5 Janvier 2017)

Lequel ?


----------



## Apple.Geek (5 Janvier 2017)

Le milanais


----------



## Vanton (5 Janvier 2017)

Ah... J'en ai acheté un authentique d'occasion à 65€ avec le port moi. J'avoue que 180€ ça fait un peu mal au c...


----------



## Apple.Geek (5 Janvier 2017)

Vanton a dit:


> Ah... J'en ai acheté un authentique d'occasion à 65€ avec le port moi. J'avoue que 180€ ça fait un peu mal au c...



Oui [emoji51]


----------



## fousfous (5 Janvier 2017)

Moi je l'ai payé moins de 4€ mon milanais, et on dirait vraiment un vrai, j'ai mis plusieurs jours avant de voir des petites différences (au niveau de l'attache des maillons)


----------



## Michael003 (5 Janvier 2017)

Je fais confiance à titeuf86 et GenreDown, je cherchais aussi à faire l'acquisition de bracelets pour pas cher, même si au début j'étais un peu contre cette idée, au final on se dit que les bracelets Apple sont vraiment chers. Si la qualité de ceux que j'ai commandé me conviennent, je me laisserai tenter par quelques bracelets Sports aussi


----------



## triskel78 (5 Janvier 2017)

Et voilà, retour chez Amazon.  

Pas cher; mais rien a voir avec l'original ;(

La qualité m'aurait convenus mais les couleurs s'éloignant trop, je préfère m'en passer !


----------



## iMrjX (10 Janvier 2017)

triskel78 a dit:


> Et voilà, retour chez Amazon.
> 
> Pas cher; mais rien a voir avec l'original ;(
> 
> La qualité m'aurait convenus mais les couleurs s'éloignant trop, je préfère m'en passer !



Aurais-tu des photos du bracelet que tu as reçu? Je suis intéressé par ce bracelet également sur ce même site, quel vendeur à tu choisi?


----------



## triskel78 (10 Janvier 2017)

Non, désolée. 
N'étant pas habitué à ce genre de transaction j'ai préféré le renvoyer le plus rapidement possible. La qualité contenu du prix, ça aller. Par contre, le gris ressemblait plutôt un blanc sale et le jaune fluo… Ressemblait plutôt un jaune quelconque.


----------



## iMrjX (12 Janvier 2017)

triskel78 a dit:


> Non, désolée.
> N'étant pas habitué à ce genre de transaction j'ai préféré le renvoyer le plus rapidement possible. La qualité contenu du prix, ça aller. Par contre, le gris ressemblait plutôt un blanc sale et le jaune fluo… Ressemblait plutôt un jaune quelconque.



Ok! J'en ai commandé 2 sur Amazon (1 noir/volt et l'autre gris/volt) les commentaires et photos du revendeur avaient l'air satisfaisante. Je te ferais mon retour sur la chose dés réception ;-)


----------



## iMrjX (13 Janvier 2017)

Ayé!!!!! Les petits derniers sont arrivés!!! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
Donc voilà, petit "craquage" (parce que à ce prix là s'en est pas vraiment un) Amazon:
1- bracelet Nike édition Noir/Bolt












2- bracelet Nike édition Argent pâle/Bolt












Très satisfait de mon achat, à la base je devais en renvoyer un car j'hésitais entre ces 2 coloris mais franchement le rendu est tellement chouette que je me tâte à garder les 2. Les couleurs sont respective à celui du Nike original. La qualité du bracelet à l'air correct au premier abord (un bémol toujours sur le silicone attrape poussière) mais pour le prix ça fait le job [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360] je vous le recommande
[emoji654]️[emoji654]️[emoji654]️Apple Watch bracelet, VENTER&reg;Soft Silicone Sport Style Replacement iWatch Strap for Apple Wrist Watch 42mm https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01MFA6R1X/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_w7oEybYG45CNX

 NB: Attention pour les très petits poignets, ce bracelet n'est livré qu'avec une seul taille et c'est du L. Moi qui est un poignet plutôt petit, habitué à porter du M en taille de bracelet, la taille fournis me convient MAIS fallait pas plus grand car le surplus fait complètement le tour de mon poignet et arrive jusqu'à la hauteur du boîtier de la montre.


----------



## StevenStarckM (13 Janvier 2017)

Pas mal mais chère


----------



## guymauve (15 Janvier 2017)

C'est une version Nike ton AW ? Tu n'avais pas pris ce bracelet ?


----------



## Apple.Geek (15 Janvier 2017)

@iMrj6 J'ai piqué ton cadran, je trouvais sympa


----------



## iMrjX (18 Janvier 2017)

guymauve a dit:


> C'est une version Nike ton AW ? Tu n'avais pas pris ce bracelet ?



Non ce n'est pas une Nike c'est une AWS 1ère édition


----------



## iMrjX (18 Janvier 2017)

Nice [emoji108] @Apple.Geek
Manque plus qu'à enfiler les baskets [emoji148] pour affiché tes performances d' "Exercice" [emoji12]


----------



## Apple.Geek (19 Janvier 2017)

Mes "performances" ne sont pas...euh.... pas fameuses [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2017)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Mes "performances" ne sont pas...euh.... pas fameuses [emoji23][emoji23]


L'important, c'est de participer, non ?


----------



## Apple.Geek (19 Janvier 2017)

bompi a dit:


> L'important, c'est de participer, non ?



Très juste [emoji4]


----------



## Bubus44 (19 Janvier 2017)

Bonsoir
J'ai trouvé des bracelets Samsung pour la S2 en cuir (marron et gris) en solde chez Orange (12 € au lieu de 56 €). Je les ai mis grâce à des adapteurs. Le résultat est super vu le prix. Comme quoi, je n'aurais jamais imaginé une telle solution


----------



## tristanWX (14 Mars 2017)

bonjour,
je cherche un bracelet pour mon Apple Watch noir  en metal comme celui mais bien moins cher http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MJ5K2ZM/A/42mm-space-black-link-bracelet


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mars 2017)

tristanWX a dit:


> bonjour,
> je cherche un bracelet pour mon Apple Watch noir  en metal comme celui mais bien moins cher http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MJ5K2ZM/A/42mm-space-black-link-bracelet



Là


----------



## tristanWX (22 Mars 2017)

Bonne nouvelle des nouveau bracelets pour été et surtout maintenant celui de Nike est dispo


----------



## Vanton (22 Mars 2017)

Moui... Je suis pas hyper fan des nouveautés.
La nouvelle boucle du bracelet Boucle classique m'emballe peu.
Les bracelets en nylon tressé multicolores ne me plaisent pas vraiment. Ces bandes de couleurs un peu en désordre ça me laisse dubitatif. 
Les trois coloris de bracelets Sport sont sympa mais bon pour le printemps c'est pas super original rouge bleu beige.
Y a rien de neuf pour les bracelets Boucle moderne et Cuir matelassé, ça sent la voie de garage en vue d'écouler les stocks.
J'ai l'impression que c'est la collection de la rationalisation : presque tous les bracelets ont disparu du catalogue à l'achat avec une montre et l'offre de bracelets complémentaires a été lourdement diminuée... Ils voudraient faire de grosses économies d'échelle qu'ils ne s'y prendraient pas autrement.


----------



## ibabar (22 Mars 2017)

Vanton a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que c'est la collection de la rationalisation


+1

Je ne serais pas étonné que la Series 3 soit recentrée sur un modèle unique en aluminium avec une disparition pure et simple de l'acier.
L'image de présentation de l'AW2 parle d'elle-même: bracelets silicone, nylon et Nike... priorité donnée à l'aspect tracker de sport!


----------



## Vanton (22 Mars 2017)

Et réserver l'inox pour les versions Hermès ?


----------



## adixya (22 Mars 2017)

Les nylons sont superbes ! Très printaniers et gourmands, je possède une demi douzaine des nylons de l'annnée dernière (merci AliExpress) et je ne Porte que ces derniers en alternance avec des sports en plastique mais avec des imprimés kitsch.
Vive la couleur !


----------



## ibabar (23 Mars 2017)

Vanton a dit:


> Et réserver l'inox pour les versions Hermès ?


Le problème est qu'on ne connaît pas les chiffres de vente. Le volume je m'en fiche pas mal pour savoir si c'est un succès commercial ou quelle est la PDM prédominante vis-à-vis des concurrents.
Mais il serait intéressant de connaître les répartitions de vente entre alu (Sport)/ acier (inox)/ céramique (Edition).

Car je le répète: je vois très peu d'AW en général sur les poignets et quand j'en aperçois une c'est toujours un modèle alu (à part les vendeurs des Apple Store, je n'ai jamais vu une AW acier au poignet d'un badaud).

Pour Hermès, il s'agit d'un partenariat co-branding, tout comme Nike. Et ce genre de partenariat peut s'arrêter du jour au lendemain comme il a commencé.
Ça peut donc tout à fait passer à la trappe avec la Series 3. Il est d'ailleurs bizarre que cette marque de luxe n'ait pas été associée au modèle Edition, positionné au sommet de la gamme.

Il est d'ailleurs intéressant de voir que ce modèle Edition s'éloigne du luxe bling-bling de l'or des Series "0". Je ne serais pas étonné que ce soit un avant-goût d'une nouvelle gamme premium qu'on pourrait retrouver sur l'iPhone X ou 8 (via un châssis céramique) qui se placerait au sommet de la gamme 7s/ 7s Plus 
Parallèlement ce modèle Edition est livré avec un bracelet... silicone. Certes d'un coloris exclusif neige (magnifique, d'autant qu'ils ont eu la présence d'esprit de lui adjoindre un clou blanc...). Cela démontre bien le repositionnement de l'AW comme "fitness tracker", davantage que comme gadget geek ou comme objet de luxe (comme ils ont tenté de le faire à la sortie).
Bref, le concurrent n'est plus ni Pebble (!) ni Rolex mais Fitbit &co, avec la volonté de faire monter en gamme ce segment (plus de fonctions, meilleures finitions).


----------



## Gwen (23 Mars 2017)

-Pour rentrer dans le débat, je vais vous parler de mes bracelets. Aucun n'est un bracelet Apple, sauf le Jaune que j'ai eu avec la montre.

Je me suis acheté plein de bracelets pour aller avec les différents moments de la vie pour aller avec mon Apple Watch 38 mm, achetés en décembre à un prix défiant toute concurrence (moins de 200€ neuve).







 En premier, une copie du bracelet Hermes. Lien boutique.
Le bracelet en lui-même n'est pas génial, mais je pense que j'aurais les mêmes reproches à faire sur l'original. L'Apple Watch rentre très bien dans les attaches, la couleur rouge est sympa, les finitions honnêtes, sans plus. Je ne sais pas si le cuir sur de l'original est pareil, mais celui-là est potable, sans plus, même si bien finis. Ensuite, le système de fixation me semble archaïque après avoir testé les attaches du bracelet sport. Mais ça, c'est mon ressenti, peut être que d'autre trouveront cette attache sympa. En fait, c'est surtout le fait d'avoir un morceau de cuir qui se balade et s'accroche partout qui me gène. La montre tient bien en place, et le bracelet, très large, la met bien en évidence. C'est le bracelet que j'utilise le moins; peut-être cet été, en manche courte, il me sera plus utile.











 D'un autre côté, je me suis également offert ce bracelet, copie de la version Nike, qui n'était pas disponible a l'unité à l'époque. Lien boutique.
Là, je le trouve superbe. J'aime beaucoup son côté troué et bicolore. Je n'ai jamais vu en vrai la version Nike, mais celui que j'ai est très beau et ressemble, de mon point de vue, à l'original que je vois sur le net. Je l'utilise la plupart du temps, il se marie avec beaucoup de vêtements malgré son côté sport indéniable. Le silicone est identique à celui qu'Appel utilise et il ne prend pas plus ni moins la poussière.Surtout, il me semble très résistant. La page du vendeur joue d’ailleurs là-dessus comparée à d’autres modèles concurrents.











 Ensuite, je me suis pris ce bracelet Tete de mort en pensant à Halloween. Lien boutique.




Donc, le numéro 25. 
Il est SUPERBE. L'impression est super soignée. Le blanc est bien blanc et le noir, bien noir. Rien à redire là-dessus. J'aime également la texture peau de pêche. Il n'est pas comme les bracelets d'Apple en silicone, une sorte de pellicule toute douce est appliquée dessus et c'est très très agréable au toucher. Un super achat, je me tâte d’ailleurs pour prendre des bracelets floraux que je trouve également superbes même s’ils sont très kitch.






 Ensuite, je me suis offert des bracelets maille milanaise, et j'ai été à la fois content et déçus. Le bleu est très beau, mais celui couleur métal ne tient pas en place. L'attache ressort de la montre. Ce qui est franchement dommage. Le bleu était très beau au départ, mais après plusieurs mois de port intensif, il a tendance à avoir des griffures. Pas vraiment gênant, mais ça se voit, surtout sur le dessous. Celui que j'ai acheté est épuisé, voilà pourquoi je n'ai pas de lien à fournir.

Et je ne parle pas des nombreux bracelets silicone qui sont identiques à celui qu'Apple m'a fourni, mais dans des couleurs bien différentes : Taupe, blanc, noir, bleu, vert, etc.

Globalement, je suis assez satisfait de mes achats, et vu le prix sur Aliexpress, je ne me prive pas. D'ailleurs, en écrivant ce mot, je m'en suis recommandé d'autres pour changer.


----------



## Vanton (23 Mars 2017)

Il m'est arrivé moi d'en croiser en inox, mais c'est rare effectivement. J'ai vu deux fois des modèles Noir sidéral à maillons et une poignée de fois des modèles Inox, à Paris et Toulouse. Mais on croise plus facilement des modèles alu, surtout des Gris sidéral. Mais les sites de revente sont très instructifs : on y croire très très majoritairement des modèles alu, évidemment. Je serais pas surpris que ça représente au moins 70% des ventes.

Quant au modèle Hermès, aujourd'hui c'est clairement le haut de gamme. Le modèle Edition est largement moins cher que de nombreuses références Hermès. Pour moi le modèle Edition vise plutôt une clientèle jeune et branchée, urbaine. Mecs de 30 ans qui bossent dans la com, la pub, le graphisme, etc. Les modèles Hermès visent certainement une clientèle plus âgée, plus classique, qui bosse en costume.

Après je ne suis pas certain qu'ils aient oublié le côté luxe, justement. Le modèle Hermès est très régulièrement mis à jour, ses bracelets au détail sont toujours nombreux et je ne les trouve pas du tout orientés Sport... Je dirais simplement qu'ils ont laissé tomber le côté bling ostensible (qui à mon sens a surtout été conçu pour faire parler beaucoup pour pas cher, ce qui a parfaitement marché) et qu'ils se concentrent aujourd'hui sur le luxe accessible.

On pourrait voir les choses de cette façon : il y a la gamme Apple divisée entre alu et inox, entre fitness tracker et montre classique donc, et les gammes des partenaires Nike et Hermès, qui là encore visent l'un ou l'autre des buts. Pour moi Apple cherche toujours à toucher deux cibles.


----------



## kitetrip (27 Mars 2017)

Hello,
Je viens de craquer pour le bracelet Nike Noir/Volt.
Il va parfaitement à mon Apple Watch Acier et je l'utiliserai pour le sport à la place du bracelet noir boucle classique.
Pas besoin d'autres bracelets... A part un Hermès pour les grandes occasions !


----------



## ibabar (6 Avril 2017)

A la recherche d'un bracelet pour l'été _(le cuir matelassé avec la transpi et la chaleur, pas top, même si je me surprends assez souvent à ajuster finement la longueur, ce qui n'est possible qu'avec le cuir matelassé et le milanais)_, j'ai hésité avec les nouveaux coloris des élastomères... pour finalement opter pour un modèle acier à maillon (dit "link").

Le modèle Hoko qui paraissait pas mal est malheureusement "sold out" 
https://hoco.watch/collections/feat...acelet-v2-for-apple-watch?variant=24675304263

J'ai donc tout simplement recherché sur Amazon. Mon cahier des charges était simple: que la copie ressemble le plus possible à l'original Apple qui vaut la bagatelle de... 509€ 
Je voulais en particulier le même système d'ajustage des maillons par pression à l'intérieur et pas via des barrettes visibles sur la tranche du bracelet.









J'ai sélectionné 3 modèles:
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B01N7LPIZD/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01DIJV9M2...lid=314HFKFGMNNQ3&coliid=I3GQ5QQ02TOK4G&psc=1
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01MG39OBV...lid=314HFKFGMNNQ3&coliid=I2J4HZ38GA7U49&psc=1
Et quitte à prendre une copie, autant opter pour la moins chère (à 58€) en l'occurence (le premier lien). Ça ne m'étonnerait pas que ces chinoiseries sortent en fait de la même usine, avec des packagings et des distributeurs différents, ce qui explique les prix qui varient...

Reçu ce matin 
_Premières impressions à chaud:_
_ Il fait cheap quand je le tiens en main: c'est un pur ressenti, car une fois installé sur l'AW et porté au poignet, RAS
_ L'ajustage des maillons est facile, identique au modèle vendu par Apple, on entend clairement le clic, même si à nouveau le ressenti paraît moins fiable que le modèle original (c'est peut-être purement psychologique, à voir à l'usage si ces maillons se défont "tout seul" ou s'ils sont fiables)
_ Je pense qu'il va se patiner rapidement, un petit accroc est déjà visible sur une partie du fermoir. Il semble que ce grief soit aussi le cas du modèle Apple. Ça fait partie du charme, et là il faudra vraiment voir à l'usage
_ Au poignet c'est plutôt beau, même si je n'ai pas forcément le "waouh effect" comme lorsque j'avais essayé l'original en Apple Store (passer un bracelet qui vaut à lui seul 500€ explique peut-être une partie de l'émerveillement...!?). Je me concentre plus sur les jeux de lumière entre acier inox brillant du boîtier et bracelet en acier dépoli, mat. L'absence de ton sur ton pourrait choquer mais c'est finalement ce qui se fait en horlogerie
_ Un peu déçu par les attaches: c'est jointif et les "cornes" sont dans l'alignement parfait du boîtier (contrairement à certaines photos que j'ai pu voir ici et où on voyait clairement un décalage) MAIS je m'aperçois que la barrette de maintien à du jeu: pour reformuler, le bracelet se translate vis-à-vis du boîtier, à fortiori si j'exerce une pression (là où mon bracelet cuir matelassé était parfaitement et solidement arrimé au boîtier!).
C'est à cet instant ma seule déception. A voir à l'usage si ça me gênera un peu, beaucoup, passionnément, à la folie, ou pas du tout


----------



## fousfous (6 Avril 2017)

Par simple curiosité, quel est la taille de ton poignet? Parce que les bracelets à maillon chinois que j'avais acheté présentait le meme problème pour les petits poignets: pas assez de souplesse


----------



## ibabar (6 Avril 2017)

J'ai un petit poignet (16,5 cm) et mon AW est une 42mm pour info 
Les maillons sont assez souples. Les interstices sont un peu visibles, mais rien de choquant et de mémoire c'est aussi le cas sur le modèle Apple original _(il faut bien qu'ils s'articulent les uns par rapport aux autres)._
RAS non plus quant au fermoir qui "rigidifie" parfois ce genre de bracelets: au contraire, je trouve que ce bracelet épouse bien mon poignet, y compris la face antérieure_ (je précise que l'AW n'est pas serrée à fond, j'ai ajusté le bracelet pour avoir une certaine souplesse, que la montre puisse légèrement "coulisser" sur mon poignet)._


----------



## fousfous (6 Avril 2017)

Bonne nouvelle, il y a une amélioration alors, dans quelque temps je vais peut-être me laisser tenter pour voir si il est bien


----------



## ibabar (6 Avril 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> dans quelque temps je vais peut-être me laisser tenter


Expédié par Amazon, tu as donc 30j pour le retour 
Je posterai un feedback moins à chaud quand je l'aurai un peu plus égrené


----------



## fousfous (6 Avril 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Expédié par Amazon, tu as donc 30j pour le retour
> Je posterai un feedback moins à chaud quand je l'aurai un peu plus égrené


Je compte acheter sur Aliexpress moi  Et d'ailleurs la ou je suis y a pas d'amazon


----------



## Vanton (6 Avril 2017)

Passé chez l'APR du coin cet aprèm et vu les nouveaux bracelets nylon :




J'ai pu en tester deux : le modèle orange en édition limitée (en 38 par contre, ils n'avaient pas le 42) et le modèle bleu nuit qui est un peu passé inaperçu alors qu'il ne démérite pas.


----------



## STD14 (14 Avril 2017)

Et quelqu'un a déjà essayé de les trouver sur Amazon ou autre ? [emoji16]


----------



## StevenStarckM (17 Avril 2017)

Je cherche un bracelet en nylon pas trop chère et de qualité ? Des conseils ?


----------



## cab77 (17 Avril 2017)

Salut,

j'ai pris les 2 miens ici et ils sont de très bonne qualité 

https://www.band-band.com/produit/hoco-bracelet-nylon-tisse-apple-watch/


----------



## Mcbm (18 Avril 2017)

Alors je reviens sur le bracelet milanais noir. Je l'ai acheté Samedi a l'Apple store. Il est très jolie mais le gros problème de se bracelet, c'est qu'il faut ( très ) souvent le resserrer et c'est vraiment pénible. Je trouve dommage qu'Apple n'est pas mis au point un autre système de fermeture plutôt qu'avec un aimant pour ce bracelet. 
Je ne sais pas si je vais le garder. Ça m'embête de devoir le rendre parce qu'il va très bien avec l'Apple watch noir sidéral et ça change des bracelet sport ou nylon.









Celui à maillon noir me plaît beaucoup mais du coup le prix me plaît beaucoup mais alors beaucoup moins. 609€ pour un bracelet c'est énorme..... 
Psychologiquement je suis pas du tout près à mettre autant.


----------



## bompi (18 Avril 2017)

Pas mal, comme tarif. De l'ordre de certaines marques un peu "luxe".


----------



## nathanspv (19 Avril 2017)

En tout cas ça rend vraiment bien

Effectivement les prix correspondent plus avec les standards du luxe mais même si Apple utilise les mêmes codes, je ne suis vraiment certain que nous sommes dans la même catégorie que l'horlogerie plus "classique"


----------



## Vanton (19 Avril 2017)

Je me rappelle d'un article disant qu'un bracelet aussi intelligent et qualitatif que celui à maillons d'Apple se vendrait pour un prix à 4 voire 5 chiffres sur les montres de marques prestigieuses. C'est vrai qu'il coûte un bras pour quelqu'un qui ne gagne pas trois fois le smic, mais semblerait que ce soit en partie justifié par le grand soin apporté à sa réalisation. Apple avait annoncé plus de 9h pour en produire un je crois me souvenir. Pour l'avoir essayé c'est vrai qu'il est beau. Par contre il pèse assez lourd, ce qui est un peu désagréable...

Pour le milanais je sais pas comment je me débrouille mais il ne bouge pas du tout chez moi... Pas besoin de le resserrer. Je suppose que c'est lié à mon  petit poignet cela dit. L'aiment est à l'opposé de l'endroit où s'effectue la traction, ça doit limiter les sollicitations dessus...


----------



## Mcbm (19 Avril 2017)

Moi, l'aimant se trouve juste en dessous du poignet, dés que je le plie, l'aimant glisse et le bracelet se déserre.

Maintenant, soit je rends le milanais et je me laisse tenter par le celui à malions, ce qui ne serait pas raisonnable soit je le garde parce que je le trouve beau ou alors je le rends et je remets un sport ou nylon.


----------



## Mcbm (19 Avril 2017)

Voilà ou se trouve l'aimant.


----------



## tristanWX (19 Avril 2017)

perso je suis a la recherche Dun bracelet rouge sport 
jen ai achter un sur aliexpress il tournée sur le rouge trop pal si quelqu'un a déjà acheté un rouge


----------



## Mcbm (29 Avril 2017)

bon bah voila j'ai craqué ou plutôt on a craqué pour moi. On m'a offert la bracelet a maillons noir sidéral. C'est un très beau bracelet mais parce qu'il y a un mais, personnellement je trouve le prix exagéré.
Il est très bien fini, le système de réglage est très bien pensé, le système de fermeture est lui aussi très bien pensé. Il respire la qualité mais pas a 609€ malgré le nombres de pièces et le nombres d'heures nécessaire a sa fabrication.

Dernier petit détail, je vais devoir le faire échanger. Le bracelet commandé était un 42 mm et j'ai reçu un 38 mm alors que sur la boite c'est indiqué 42 mm. Il y a eu une erreur d'emballage en usine. C'est dommage surtout au prix où le bracelet est vendu.
Je vais le tester pendant le week-end pour être sûr qu'il me convient. Si il me convient, Mardi je contacterai Apple pour demander un échange et si il ne me convient pas, je demanderai a être remboursé a condition qu'ils acceptent a cause de l'erreur d'emballage.

Concernant le milanais noir sidéral que j'ai acheté et que je devais rendre parce qu'il fallait souvent le resserrer, en faite je le garde, je me suis habitué a porter l'Apple Watch un peu plus lâche que d'habitude, du coup je n'ai pas besoin de le resserrer.






Sur cette photo, on voit bien le décalage qu'il y a avec le bracelet et le boitier.


----------



## fousfous (29 Avril 2017)

Mais c'était peut être une contrefaçon et pas un vrai, c'est pour ça qu'il y a eu l'erreur, surtout que l'espacement entre les maillons me semble important.


----------



## Mcbm (29 Avril 2017)

J'espère que ce n'est pas une contrefaçon, surtout qu'il a été acheté sur le site d'Apple. Si c'est le cas, je ne sais pas si Apple va vouloir le reprendre.


----------



## Vanton (29 Avril 2017)

Oui c'est clairement un 38 et pas un 42... C'est très étonnant comme erreur


----------



## Mcbm (29 Avril 2017)

En effet c'est clairement un 38. 
Oui c'est étonnant comme erreur et encore plus, si comme dis Foufous, si c'est une contrefaçon et si jamais c'est le cas Apple ne voudra sûrement rien savoir. J'espère que c'est un vrai et qu'Apple voudra bien l'échanger.
J'ai fais des recherches sur Google pour comparer les vrais et les faux. Je pense que celui que j'ai n'est pas une contrefaçon mais bien un vrai. Par contre il y a une chose qui m'interpelle quand même, c'est le nombre de maillon qu'on peut enlever pour régler le bracelet a la bonne longueur. Celui que j'ai, a 4 maillons qu'on peut enlever de chaque côtés de fermoir, sur des photos de vrais bracelets a maillons trouvées sur Google, ils ont tous 5 maillons qu'on peut enlever de chaque côté du fermoir. 
Est-ce qu'entre le 38 mm et le 42 mm le nombres de maillons a enlever est différent ?


----------



## Dukeducon (30 Avril 2017)

Salut,

Je recherche un bracelet nylon gold (jaune/orange) mais avec la boucle en or. Le bracelet n'est plus dispo sur le site d'Apple et en plus quand il se vendait le seul moyen d'avoir la boucle couleur or était de prendre une watch.

Quelqu'un vend le sien? Ou sait où je peux en trouver?


----------



## Vanton (30 Avril 2017)

Mcbm a dit:


> En effet c'est clairement un 38.
> Oui c'est étonnant comme erreur et encore plus, si comme dis Foufous, si c'est une contrefaçon et si jamais c'est le cas Apple ne voudra sûrement rien savoir. J'espère que c'est un vrai et qu'Apple voudra bien l'échanger.
> J'ai fais des recherches sur Google pour comparer les vrais et les faux. Je pense que celui que j'ai n'est pas une contrefaçon mais bien un vrai. Par contre il y a une chose qui m'interpelle quand même, c'est le nombre de maillon qu'on peut enlever pour régler le bracelet a la bonne longueur. Celui que j'ai, a 4 maillons qu'on peut enlever de chaque côtés de fermoir, sur des photos de vrais bracelets a maillons trouvées sur Google, ils ont tous 5 maillons qu'on peut enlever de chaque côté du fermoir.
> Est-ce qu'entre le 38 mm et le 42 mm le nombres de maillons a enlever est différent ?



Tu as une photo de qualité de la boite ?


----------



## Mcbm (1 Mai 2017)

C'est la même boite que l'Apple Watch sport. Elle était scellé avec la languette verte qu'on retrouve sur tous les produits Apple. 

Je n'ai pas de photo, je suis partie en week-end, j'en ferai une en rentrant.


----------



## Gwen (3 Mai 2017)

Tu as 15 jour pour renvoyer le produit sans donner d'explication et être remboursé. N'hésite pas.


----------



## Mcbm (3 Mai 2017)

Je viens donner des nouvelles de cette histoire de bracelet à maillons. 

J'ai contacté Apple pour leur signaler le problème, ils ne comprennent pas comment ça a pu arriver d'autant plus que la personne avec qui j'ai parlé m'a dit que les bracelet à maillons n'était plus vendu dans des boite en plastique comme les watch sport mais dans un emballage en carton comme les autres bracelets. 

Du coup, ils me l'ont échanger et renvoyé un autre et cette foie-ci, c'est bien un 42 mm et en effet, l'emballage est le même que les autres bracelets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







L'emballage identique aux autres bracelets.


----------



## Michael003 (3 Mai 2017)

Cool que ton problème soit résolu dans ce cas. En tout cas, le rendu final avec ce bracelet est vraiment stylé


----------



## Vanton (4 Mai 2017)

Mais il y a bien une boite en plastique dans cette boîte en carton non ?


----------



## Mcbm (4 Mai 2017)

Non pas de boîte en plastique, c'est exactement les mêmes que pour les autres bracelets, c'est vraiment dommage surtout au prix du bracelet. Ah si, en plus, il y a juste une petite pochette en velours pour mettre les mailles en trop.


----------



## fousfous (4 Mai 2017)

Mais justement les autres bracelets ont une boite en plastique


----------



## Mcbm (4 Mai 2017)

Non. J'ai 2 sport nike, 1 nylon, le milanais noir et maintenant le maillon et aucun n'ont de boîte en plastique. Elles sont toutes en cartons. 

Ce sont tous des bracelets officiels.


----------



## fousfous (4 Mai 2017)

Ah ca a changé depuis le début alors


----------



## Mcbm (4 Mai 2017)

Sûrement le passage de 629€ avant à 609€ maintenant. 20€ de moins pour la boite en plastique.


----------



## Vanton (4 Mai 2017)

Franchement c'est limite... Tous les anciens bracelets des modèles classiques avaient cette boite en plastique assez classe. Boucle classique, boucle moderne, milanais, maillons, cuir matelassé, ils avaient tous cette boite.


----------



## Mcbm (6 Mai 2017)

Après un peu moins d'une semaine avec le bracelet à maillons, c'est décidé, je le garde. 
Je le trouve très beau, il va parfaitement avec l'Apple Watch noir sidérale, il est très agréable à porter ( un peu moins que le milanais tout de même qui lui est beaucoup plus souple ) et il est de très bonne qualité. 
J'en suis très satisfait et encore plus parce qu'on me l'a offert.


----------



## Michael003 (10 Mai 2017)

D'ailleurs, je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais Apple a considérablement réduit le nombre d'Apple Watch "toutes faîtes", il n'y a plus de modèle avec directement un bracelet en nylon ?
https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/buy-watch/apple-watch


----------



## Vanton (10 Mai 2017)

Oui oui c'est assez impressionnant. Ça date du renouvellement de mars.


----------



## Fonfon65 (16 Mai 2017)

Ca leur fait gagner en logistique : moins de modèles à gérer. Accessoirement, je ne comprend pas pourquoi ils ne font pas 1 boite pour la montre et 1 pour le bracelet, et chacun choisit le bracelet qu'il veut.
Et puis moins de bracelet = plus de vente de bracelet à l'unité à prix d'or. 
C'est méchant à dire, mais le meilleur rapport qualité/prix est le bracelet caoutchouc, vendu 70€ au lieu du vrai prix qui devrait être vendu 30€ norme Apple. 
J'ai acheté un milanais et un maillon sur Amazon, qualité top, vendu 20€. C'est incroyable la marge qu'ils se font,ça doit froler les 90%. Je comprend pas trop la stratégie car si ils perdent énormément de ventes.
Assez curieusement, la watch sport serie 2 est très compétitive par rapport aux concurrents, mais les bracelets font mal.


----------



## Wanya (21 Août 2017)

jackpote a dit:


> Il y a aussi ce dock qui est vraiment pas mal.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Oittm-Desktop-Charging-Station-Nightstand/dp/B019SO9EHI



Nouvellement proprietaire d'une AW serie 2, j'ai acheté ce dock et j'en suis ravi:

https://www.amazon.com/Oittm-Versio..._16?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1503326019&sr=1-16


----------



## Michael003 (22 Août 2017)

Wanya a dit:


> Nouvellement proprietaire d'une AW serie 2, j'ai acheté ce dock et j'en suis ravi:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Oittm-Versio..._16?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1503326019&sr=1-16


Oui il y en a beaucoup de ce style là, ça devient vite indispensable


----------



## Thegoldfinger (29 Septembre 2017)

Personne n'a encore trouvé des copies des bracelets Loop Sport a tout hasard ?


----------



## Mcbm (20 Octobre 2017)

Petit retour sur le bracelet à maillon. On m’a offert ce bracelet au mois de Mai 2017, mercredi, j’ai voulu l’enlever de l’Apple watch pour le nettoyer et mauvaise surprise, le clip où vient s’accrocher le maillon sur le fermoir s’est cassé, une toute petite pièce s’est détachée et impossible de clispser le maillon. Le bracelet est encore neuf et n’a jamais été maltraité. 
J’ai appelé l’assistance en ligne pour leur expliquer la situation, ils n’ont rien voulu savoir et m’ont expliqué qu’aucun bracelet ne rentre dans le cadre d’une quelconque garantie, que ce soit un bracelet à 59€ ou comme moi un bracelet à maillon a 609€. En gros il ne restait plus qu’à racheter un bracelet a 609€ mais il en est hors de question. 
Suite à cette appelle je me suis rendu en Apple Store où j’ai une nouvelle foie expliqué la situation. 
La personne du Genius Bar m’a dit la même chose à savoir aucune garantie ne s’applique sur les bracelets mais m’a dit qu’il n’allait pas me laisser avec un bracelet de ce prix et qui ne sert plus à rien sur les bras. 
Il est allé voir son supérieur pour lui expliqué la situation et est revenu avec un bracelet à maillon tout neuf pour remplacer le mien. 
Ils vont faire passer ça en bracelet défectueux à l’ouverture. 

Ça se termine bien pour moi et grâce à la personne que j’ai à l’Apple store. Si il n’avait rien pu faire, j’aurais eu un jolie bracelet à 609€ inutilisable.


----------



## fousfous (20 Octobre 2017)

Dans ce genre de situation il faut toujours avoir un supérieur, c'est eux qui peuvent régler ce genre de de problèmes.


----------



## Vanton (21 Octobre 2017)

C’est légal l’absence de garantie sur un bracelet... ?


----------



## Mcbm (21 Octobre 2017)

Apparement pour Apple, oui c’est légal mais limite inadmissible quand on voit le prix du bracelet que ce soit un sport ou un maillon. Peut importe le prix, il devrait y avoir un minimum de garantie. 

Comme je le disais, heureusement que le supérieur était là sinon je l’avais dans l’os. D’ailleurs même lui ne comprends pas qu’il n’y est aucune garantie.


----------



## tristanWX (14 Décembre 2017)

bon a quand la nouvelle gamme de bracelet chez apple ??


----------



## fousfous (14 Décembre 2017)

Au printemps surement


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
Est ce que vous connaissez, cela ? Un avis sur la qualité ?


----------



## sisisisi (16 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour
Je viens apporter ma contribution à ce post sur les bracelets tiers hermès double tour couleur étoupe v moro
La couleur me semble un peu plus foncer que le vrai que j’ai vu que en photo
L’adaptateur s’enclenche super bien et ne dépasse pas 
Ça a l’air d’être du cuir et la boucle est jolie
J’ai un petit poignet et la longueur va bien
Après je sais pas si il résiste dans la durée mais ça donne un coté habillé à la montre
Je vous mettrai des photos si sa vous intéresse 
A bientot


----------



## sisisisi (16 Décembre 2017)




----------



## Macounette (17 Décembre 2017)

Très joli ! Vous avez un lien pour ce bracelet? Ca m'intéresse


----------



## sisisisi (17 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour macounette 
Alors c sur Amazon.com v-moro Apple Watch band y’a plus de 20 couleurs
Je cherche un bracelet comme la couleur du bracelet Apple c entre un orange et un rouge !


----------



## sisisisi (17 Décembre 2017)

Ha j’ai compris comment insérer un lien
https://www.amazon.com/V-Moro-Apple-Watch-Bracelet-Leather/dp/B015XOET40?th=1&psc=1


----------



## sisisisi (17 Décembre 2017)

Après il faut allez dans Colors pour voir tout les modèles 
En euro ça fait 26 euro


----------



## Macounette (17 Décembre 2017)

Merci


----------



## Macounette (17 Décembre 2017)

Je viens de craquer pour un bracelet de cette collection (j'ai pris le "brown" 42mm small/medium). Quelle chance, ils envoient en Suisse.  Pour une trentaine de CHF port compris je n'ai pas grand-chose à perdre... je posterai ici le résultat ! Merci @sisisisi


----------



## sisisisi (17 Décembre 2017)

Oui c rapide 4 jours 
pour ma part je recherche cette couleur
C entre orange et rouge


----------



## sisisisi (17 Décembre 2017)

Macounette tu a pris le bracelet ou le double tour?


----------



## Macounette (17 Décembre 2017)

sisisisi a dit:


> Macounette tu a pris le bracelet ou le double tour?


Le double tour. J'ai toujours aimé ce bracelet, hélas Apple n'en fait pas pour le 42mm...


----------



## sisisisi (17 Décembre 2017)

Le bracelet original a une couleur du cuir qui est dure à retrouver


----------



## jeremy_titi (17 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Quels bracelets nylons conseillerez-vous avec une Apple Watch couleurs Gris Sidéral?
Avez-vous tester les nouveaux ?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (25 Décembre 2017)

J’ai une Watch Series 2 acier. Je n’ai que des bracelets  originaux. 
Un blanc, un rouge, un orange et un de la dernière collection nylon Velcro. Le gris clair. Il va particulièrement bien avec mon Watch


----------



## Macounette (6 Janvier 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> Je viens de craquer pour un bracelet de cette collection (j'ai pris le "brown" 42mm small/medium). Quelle chance, ils envoient en Suisse.  Pour une trentaine de CHF port compris je n'ai pas grand-chose à perdre... je posterai ici le résultat ! Merci @sisisisi


J'ai enfin reçu hier mon bracelet double-tour "Hermes-like" de la marque V-Moro (disponible sur Amazon.com), je vous poste quelques photos. Très satisfaite de la qualité du bracelet, et la finition (coutures, etc.) est impeccable. Après le double tour, je pense que je vais commander un simple tour dans une autre couleur.


----------



## Vanton (7 Janvier 2018)

C’est quand même un peu limite d’imiter jusqu’à la boucle Hermès... [emoji57] On est pas bien loin de la contrefaçon qui, je le rappelle, est un délit... [emoji57]
Ça me fait toujours un peu bizarre de vous voir mettre en avant des copies...

Mais c’est vrai qu’il fait qualitatif ce bracelet.


----------



## Macounette (8 Janvier 2018)

Vanton a dit:


> C’est quand même un peu limite d’imiter jusqu’à la boucle Hermès... [emoji57] On est pas bien loin de la contrefaçon qui, je le rappelle, est un délit... [emoji57]


_So what? sue me. _
Plus sérieusement, tant que c'est vendable en Europe, c'est que c'est acceptable. Et il n'y a nulle part ne serait-ce que l'ombre d'un logo Hermès.


----------



## ibabar (8 Janvier 2018)

Le diable se cache dans les détails: même avec un vrai-faux bracelet Hermès, ça va être compliqué d'afficher la face watch idoine


----------



## Macounette (8 Janvier 2018)

ibabar a dit:


> Le diable se cache dans les détails: même avec un vrai-faux bracelet Hermès, ça va être compliqué d'afficher la face watch idoine


C'est le bracelet qui m'intéresse, car je le trouve joli. M'en fiche que ça vienne de Hermès ou d'ailleurs. D'ailleurs le bracelet double tour n'est pas propre à Hermès, même Swatch en fait...


----------



## sisisisi (9 Janvier 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> J'ai enfin reçu hier mon bracelet double-tour "Hermes-like" de la marque V-Moro (disponible sur Amazon.com), je vous poste quelques photos. Très satisfaite de la qualité du bracelet, et la finition (coutures, etc.) est impeccable. Après le double tour, je pense que je vais commander un simple tour dans une autre couleur.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 118998
> 
> ...


Bonjour 
J’ai un double tour marron aussi mais je crois la couleur est plus clair car c brown claire


----------



## sisisisi (9 Janvier 2018)

Vanton a dit:


> C’est quand même un peu limite d’imiter jusqu’à la boucle Hermès... [emoji57] On est pas bien loin de la contrefaçon qui, je le rappelle, est un délit... [emoji57]
> Ça me fait toujours un peu bizarre de vous voir mettre en avant des copies...
> 
> Mais c’est vrai qu’il fait qualitatif ce bracelet.


Salut vanton
Ce n est pas de la contrefaçon y’a pas de marque dessus 
C est comme acheter un t-shirt tissus maille tennis et dire que c’est de la contrefaçon parce qu’il rappelle un Lacoste 
En plus c’est pas la même qualité de cuir


----------



## Macounette (9 Janvier 2018)

sisisisi a dit:


> Bonjour
> J’ai un double tour marron aussi mais je crois la couleur est plus clair car c brown claire


Je dirais que c'est la même couleur que le mien. La couleur dans la photo peut varier selon l'éclairage.


----------



## sisisisi (9 Janvier 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> Je dirais que c'est la même couleur que le mien. La couleur dans la photo peut varier selon l'éclairage.


Je pense pas le mien c une autre marque et la couleur c’était spécifié brun clair 
Je ferais une photo au soleil
Sinon j’ai trouver le orange rouge bracelet fermeture papillon


----------



## sisisisi (11 Janvier 2018)

Et voilà en 38 mn Apple Watch rose avec bracelet cuir noir à trouva ressort bien


----------



## sisisisi (11 Janvier 2018)




----------



## Christophe31 (13 Janvier 2018)

sisisisi a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 119127



Tu l'as trouvé où, SVP ?


----------



## sisisisi (13 Janvier 2018)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Tu l'as trouvé où, SVP ?


Sur Ali express


----------



## sisisisi (13 Janvier 2018)




----------



## STD14 (13 Janvier 2018)

Amazon je crois ? Ou AliExpress?


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Janvier 2018)

Son nom exact ?


----------



## sisisisi (13 Janvier 2018)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Son nom exact ?


Aliexpres


----------



## derpat45 (13 Janvier 2018)

Voici 3 bracelets que j’ai acheté hors Apple. 
De haut en bas. 

Le premier. Acheter sur EBay 7€50 port compris. De Chines. Je ne m’attendais pas à une super qualité vu le prix et pas de surprise un cuir moyen et des attaches qui ne sont pas non plus au top mais bon je m’y attendais quand même un petit peu sachant que c’est un bracelet que je ne mettrais qu’en soirée donc pas très souvent ça me va bien. 

Le second. Aussi sur eBay et pour moins de six euros. C’est un bracelet boucle nylon avec une sangle pour fermoirs. Là je trouve la qualité supérieure avec une matière qui a l’air résistante et des fixations qui paraissent là aussi vraiment correct. 

Le 3ème. Acheter sur Miniinthebox à 11€ Plus les frais de port soit un total de 15 €. Il s’agit là d’une boucle milanaise métallique avec attache par aimant vraiment très puissant. Pour ce qui est Des fixations sur l’Apple Watch comme sur la précédente, la seconde, elles ont l’air très résistante donc pas de déception non plus pour celle-ci. 

J’ai donc acheté ces trois bracelets pour tout juste 30 € et ça me va amplement avec celui d’origine livré avec l’Apple Watch le bracelet sport plastique soit un total de quatre bracelets ce qui me permet de changer régulièrement et pour un coup que je trouve donc vraiment correct et une qualité si ce n’est le premier celui tout en haut qui est un petit peu en dessous quand même et comme expliqué plus haut pour celui-là je mis attendais et pour les autres je suis donc quand même un peu étonné de la bonne qualité. Après il faudra bien sûr voir sur la durée.


----------



## Macounette (14 Janvier 2018)

sisisisi a dit:


> Aliexpres


Je crois qu'il demandait le nom du revendeur sur Aliexpress  
Franchement, c'est plus facile de copier-coller un lien...


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Janvier 2018)

Non je demande le nom du bracelet....


----------



## Macounette (14 Janvier 2018)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Non je demande le nom du bracelet....


C'est vrai que le nom dans la capture d'écran est bizarre... en tout cas je n'ai pas réussi à le retrouver dans Ali Express.


----------



## sisisisi (14 Janvier 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> C'est vrai que le nom dans la capture d'écran est bizarre... en tout cas je n'ai pas réussi à le retrouver dans Ali Express.


J’ai mis Apple Watch bracelet cuir à trou


----------



## sisisisi (14 Janvier 2018)

J avais hésiter avec celui là mais c était plus cher


----------



## sisisisi (14 Janvier 2018)

derpat45 a dit:


> Voici 3 bracelets que j’ai acheté hors Apple.
> De haut en bas.
> 
> Le premier. Acheter sur EBay 7€50 port compris. De Chines. Je ne m’attendais pas à une super qualité vu le prix et pas de surprise un cuir moyen et des attaches qui ne sont pas non plus au top mais bon je m’y attendais quand même un petit peu sachant que c’est un bracelet que je ne mettrais qu’en soirée donc pas très souvent ça me va bien.
> ...


----------



## sisisisi (14 Janvier 2018)

Le bracelet milanais l aimant est tellement puissant que c est bizarre de le porter je sens l aimant c désagréable


----------



## STD14 (15 Janvier 2018)

sisisisi a dit:


> Le bracelet milanais l aimant est tellement puissant que c est bizarre de le porter je sens l aimant c désagréable



Et où est-ce que tu l’as trouvé ? J’en avais acheté un dont l’aimant était affreux ! Il ne tenait absolument pas... ayant des poignets très très fins c’est compliqué de trouver un bon bracelet milanais ... 

Bonne soirée à vous !


----------



## ibabar (15 Janvier 2018)

STD14 a dit:


> c’est compliqué de trouver un bon bracelet milanais ...


Et pourtant...
https://apple.co/2D4G4Ep


----------



## sisisisi (15 Janvier 2018)

STD14 a dit:


> Et où est-ce que tu l’as trouvé ? J’en avais acheté un dont l’aimant était affreux ! Il ne tenait absolument pas... ayant des poignets très très fins c’est compliqué de trouver un bon bracelet milanais ...
> 
> Bonne soirée à vous !


J’ai tous acheter sur Ali express
Une 10 éne de bracelet 
Pour 120 euro
Différente couleur sorte et style


----------



## sisisisi (15 Janvier 2018)

https://m.fr.aliexpress.com/item/32823452924.html?spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.32823452924
Celui là c est le plus beau les l’allions s’enlève en un clic pas besoin doutil


----------



## sisisisi (15 Janvier 2018)

Le milanais
https://m.fr.aliexpress.com/item/32...hes-Mesh-Watch-Strap-For-iwatch-Bracelet-Belt


----------



## sisisisi (15 Janvier 2018)

Celui c’est celui que je préfère


----------



## sisisisi (15 Janvier 2018)

Il a une ouverture


----------



## sisisisi (15 Janvier 2018)

La couleur est top


----------



## sisisisi (15 Janvier 2018)

ibabar a dit:


> Et pourtant...
> https://apple.co/2D4G4Ep


C est un choix 
Soit j’achète tous plein de bracelets de qualité cette moindre mais correct soit un seul top qualité 
Il n’y a rien d’illégal


----------



## sisisisi (15 Janvier 2018)

Et pour parler dés bracelet Apple 
Le dernier double tour a une couleur sublime


----------



## sisisisi (15 Janvier 2018)

C est un super bleu
Il y avait un bleu turquoise qui était bien aussi


----------



## sisisisi (15 Janvier 2018)

Voila


----------



## fousfous (15 Janvier 2018)

sisisisi a dit:


> https://m.fr.aliexpress.com/item/32823452924.html?spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.32823452924
> Celui là c est le plus beau les l’allions s’enlève en un clic pas besoin doutil


Sauf que si tu as le poignet trop petit tu ne peux pas refermer le bracelet...


----------



## sisisisi (15 Janvier 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Sauf que si tu as le poignet trop petit tu ne peux pas refermer le bracelet...


J ai pas compris
J’ai un poignet très fin mais tu choisis le nombre de maillions que tu veux enlever
C’est comme le vrai bracelet tu clic et déclic les maillions y’a pas besoin d’outil et d’enlever la tige


----------



## fousfous (16 Janvier 2018)

sisisisi a dit:


> J ai pas compris
> J’ai un poignet très fin mais tu choisis le nombre de maillions que tu veux enlever
> C’est comme le vrai bracelet tu clic et déclic les maillions y’a pas besoin d’outil et d’enlever la tige


Oui mais ces bracelets sont trop rigides, donc si tu enlèves trop de maillon il ne se ferme pas! J'en ai 2 comme ça dont un de chez URVOIS.


----------



## sisisisi (16 Janvier 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui mais ces bracelets sont trop rigides, donc si tu enlèves trop de maillon il ne se ferme pas! J'en ai 2 comme ça dont un de chez URVOIS.


Oui  
C est vrai que faut le coup de main pour le fermer


----------



## fousfous (16 Janvier 2018)

sisisisi a dit:


> Oui
> C est vrai que faut le coup de main pour le fermer


C'est pas un problème de coup de main, c'est juste impossible, même sans mettre le poignet à l'intérieur.


----------



## Mcbm (16 Janvier 2018)

Je l’avais acheté moi aussi et je ne l’ai jamais porté. Personnellement, je le trouve de mauvaise qualité. Depuis j’ai acheté le modèle original et il y a aucune comparaison possible mais c’est vrai que le prix n’est pas du tout le même.


----------



## sisisisi (17 Janvier 2018)

Mcbm a dit:


> Je l’avais acheté moi aussi et je ne l’ai jamais porté. Personnellement, je le trouve de mauvaise qualité. Depuis j’ai acheté le modèle original et il y a aucune comparaison possible mais c’est vrai que le prix n’est pas du tout le même.


C est sur que entre 40 et 600 euro c’est pas la même qualité 
T’avais pris le urvoi clipable?


----------



## Mcbm (17 Janvier 2018)

Oui le modèle que tu montres dans ton lien. 

Quand tu compares l’original et celui d’ali express tu vois tout suite la différence de qualité et heureusement. Mais pour 40€, il n’est pas ridicule non plus.


----------



## STD14 (17 Janvier 2018)

ibabar a dit:


> Et pourtant...
> https://apple.co/2D4G4Ep



Malheureusement j’ai un tout petit poignet (110 mm...) du coup le milanais que propose Apple reste trop grand pour moi... 
du coup je suis plus ou moins obligée de prendre quelque chose d’alternatif ...


----------



## Le docteur (17 Janvier 2018)

Je trouve le mécanisme du bracelet rouge potentiellement dangereux. En bécane, j’éviterais.


----------



## jfkm (31 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir.

Ma petite histoire perso avec l'Apple Watch.

Je suis un addict, je le sais et ne (me) le cache pas !

Quand la première est sortie, je l'avais acheté de suite. Mais j'ai UN problème : j'ai toujours aimé les "grosses" montres...

Ses fonctions me plaisaient, mais j'ai toujours eu du mal à m'habituer à son gabarit trop différent des montres que j'avais pour habitude de porter.

Je l'avais donc revendue assez vite.

J'ai ensuite tenté la Samsung Gear S3 Frontier... Look plus proche de ce que j'aime, mais trop bridée pour utilisation avec iPhone...

Donc une fois de plus, elle restait dans ma boite à montres !

Depuis quelques temps, l'envie de retenter l'expérience me prends.

Mais du coup, désirant être plus raisonnable, je décide de prendre le problème à l'envers :

1/ Trouver un bracelet qui puisse correspondre au "look" que j'aime dans une montre

2/ Si et SEULEMENT si la 1ere condition est remplie, trouver une Apple Watch d'occasion pour limiter le coût du caprice !

Et au final, en farfouillant sur le net, je trouve...

Le Bracelet (Amazon US)
La Montre : une série 2 Nike proche de chez moi en parfait état.

Et j'ai enfin les fonctionnalités de cette montre avec un look qui moi me correspond plus 

PS : Une Samsung Gear S3 Frontier comme neuve est à vendre !!!


----------



## Organum65 (13 Avril 2018)

Bonsoir à tous ! 

Une petite question ! J'ai bien envie de m'acheter le bracelet en nylon tissé rayé bleu (le nouveau) mais j'ai un doute et je n'arrive pas à me décider. Je m'explique. J'ai été l'essayer mais l'adaptateur est blanc, or mon boîtier acier est noir... Même si cela ne se voit pas j'ai une petite réserve sur ce détail... 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (14 Avril 2018)

Organum65 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous !
> 
> Une petite question ! J'ai bien envie de m'acheter le bracelet en nylon tissé rayé bleu (le nouveau) mais j'ai un doute et je n'arrive pas à me décider. Je m'explique. J'ai été l'essayer mais l'adaptateur est blanc, or mon boîtier acier est noir... Même si cela ne se voit pas j'ai une petite réserve sur ce détail...
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?



J’ai une Série 2 en acier inoxydable et deux bracelets scratch gris et orange curcuma. La couleur orange ne jure en rien sur le gris inox de l’Apple Watch


----------



## Organum65 (14 Avril 2018)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> J’ai une Série 2 en acier inoxydable et deux bracelets scratch gris et orange curcuma. La couleur orange ne jure en rien sur le gris inox de l’Apple Watch


Merci pour la réponse et la photo ! Je vais me laisser tenter


----------



## Skillz47 (29 Novembre 2018)

Salut à tous !
Pardonnez-moi si c'est écrit quelque part sur ce topic, mais parmi les 44 pages, difficile de tout lire 

Que pensez-vous des bracelets sur Amazon à une quinzaine d'euros comparés aux officiels ?

Je souhaite acquérir une Watch 4, et le bracelet milanais me fait de l'oeil, mais 100€ de plus, aïe. Je pensais donc prendre un bracelet sport, et acheter un bracelet milanais parmi ceux proposés sur Amazon à petit prix. Mais j'aimerais votre avis sur ces bracelets, en terme de qualité, de sécurité etc ... si vous me dites que les "faux milanais" ne sont pas de très bonne qualité, je peux envisager de faire l'inverse, et investir dans une Watch 4 avec bracelet milanais, et acheter sur Amazon un bracelet plus pratique pour le sport.


----------



## Skillz47 (29 Novembre 2018)

Salut à tous !
Pardonnez-moi si c'est écrit quelque part sur ce topic, mais parmi les 44 pages, difficile de tout lire 
Que pensez-vous des bracelets sur Amazon à une quinzaine d'euros comparés aux officiels ?
Je souhaite acquérir une Watch 4, et le bracelet milanais me fait de l'oeil, mais 100€ de plus, aïe. Je pensais donc prendre un bracelet sport, et acheter un bracelet milanais parmi ceux proposés sur Amazon à petit prix. Mais j'aimerais votre avis sur ces bracelets, en terme de qualité, de sécurité etc ... si vous me dites que les "faux milanais" ne sont pas de très bonne qualité, je peux envisager de faire l'inverse, et investir dans une Watch 4 avec bracelet milanais, et acheter sur Amazon un bracelet plus pratique pour le sport.


----------



## Skillz47 (29 Novembre 2018)

Salut à tous !
Pardonnez-moi si c'est écrit quelque part sur ce topic, mais parmi les 44 pages, difficile de tout lire 
Que pensez-vous des bracelets sur Amazon à une quinzaine d'euros comparés aux officiels ?
Je souhaite acquérir une Watch 4, et le bracelet milanais me fait de l'oeil, mais 100€ de plus, aïe. Je pensais donc prendre un bracelet sport, et acheter un bracelet milanais parmi ceux proposés sur Amazon à petit prix. Mais j'aimerais votre avis sur ces bracelets, en terme de qualité, de sécurité etc ... si vous me dites que les "faux milanais" ne sont pas de très bonne qualité, je peux envisager de faire l'inverse, et investir dans une Watch 4 avec bracelet milanais, et acheter sur Amazon un bracelet plus pratique pour le sport.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2019)

Pas de nouveautés dans les bracelets ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2019)

J'ai un peu peur des bracelets adaptables et non officiel Apple , j'ai peur que le bracelet ne tienne pas bien 

des retours a ce sujet ?


----------



## Fullcrum (7 Juillet 2019)

Salut,

Avec une utilisation sport quotidienne ce genre de bracelet et très bien, ne se décroche pas, ne se déplore pas (piscine ), utilisations enduro VTT et moto cross, rien à redire. Je l’avais acheté pour ma AW 3 Nike reçue avec un bracelet noir sport " basique " et moi je voulais un jaune ( tous mes tenues et équipements ont une touche de jaune ... ) je garde le noir plus discret pour sortir.

Depuis février ... bon test non !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2019)

Sympa en effet


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour,

Que pensez vous du bracelet Milanais ? 

l'attache est elle comme celle ci sur la version officiel ?


----------



## Vanton (20 Juillet 2019)

L’attache n’est pas du tout comme ça sur la version officielle... 

Et c’est un bracelet que je trouve beau mais que je n’aime pas forcément porter... Sur une longue durée il m’est pénible. Son bord tranchant me rentre dans la peau et c’est assez inconfortable. J’ai donc plutôt tendance à le porter pour des occasions bien spécifiques : mariage, repas de fête, etc.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> L’attache n’est pas du tout comme ça sur la version officielle...
> 
> Et c’est un bracelet que je trouve beau mais que je n’aime pas forcément porter... Sur une longue durée il m’est pénible. Son bord tranchant me rentre dans la peau et c’est assez inconfortable. J’ai donc plutôt tendance à le porter pour des occasions bien spécifiques : mariage, repas de fête, etc.


Tu as le modèle officiel ?


----------



## Vanton (21 Juillet 2019)

Oui


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Oui


Je vais essayer d'en trouver un non officiel , mais pas facile a trouver


----------



## fousfous (24 Juillet 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Et c’est un bracelet que je trouve beau mais que je n’aime pas forcément porter... Sur une longue durée il m’est pénible. Son bord tranchant me rentre dans la peau et c’est assez inconfortable. J’ai donc plutôt tendance à le porter pour des occasions bien spécifiques : mariage, repas de fête, etc.


Etonnant je trouve que c'est le plus confortable de tout les bracelets.



Jura39 a dit:


> Je vais essayer d'en trouver un non officiel , mais pas facile a trouver


Regarde sur aliexpress, pour moins de 10€ tu as des copies quasi parfaites


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Etonnant je trouve que c'est le plus confortable de tout les bracelets.
> 
> 
> Regarde sur aliexpress, pour moins de 10€ tu as des copies quasi parfaites


Un exemple ?


----------



## Vanton (25 Juillet 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Etonnant je trouve que c'est le plus confortable de tout les bracelets.



Le milanais ?!? Entre l’épilation et le bord tranchant, ça n’est vraiment pas un de mes préférés... Mon actuel Boucle sport est autrement plus confortable !


----------



## LaJague (26 Juillet 2019)

Une copie d’Amazon ne fait pas epilateur ou tranchant

VODKE Milanais Bracelet, Compatible pour Apple Watch Bracelet 38mm 42mm 40mm 44mm Bracelet de Compatible pour iWatch Series 1 2 3 4 https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07NRYSSQY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_0.YoDbWVZ9E17


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2019)

LaJague a dit:


> Une copie d’Amazon ne fait pas epilateur ou tranchant
> 
> VODKE Milanais Bracelet, Compatible pour Apple Watch Bracelet 38mm 42mm 40mm 44mm Bracelet de Compatible pour iWatch Series 1 2 3 4 https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07NRYSSQY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_0.YoDbWVZ9E17



C'est pas le top le petit loquet vers le montant de la montre


----------



## LaJague (27 Juillet 2019)

Effectivement je n’avais pas vu ce n’est pas mon modèle


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2019)

LaJague a dit:


> Effectivement je n’avais pas vu ce n’est pas mon modèle


C'est quoi votre modèle?


----------



## LaJague (29 Juillet 2019)

Malheureusement plus en vente sur Amazon je viens de contrôler


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2019)

LaJague a dit:


> Malheureusement plus en vente sur Amazon je viens de contrôler


Pas grave 
merci


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2019)

Il y a surement d'autre sites qui proposent ce genre de bracelet ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2019)

Je viens de trouver ce modele, peut être trop noir ?


----------



## Dead head (30 Juillet 2019)

Je le trouve superbe. Il vient d'où ?


----------



## Bombigolo (30 Juillet 2019)

Effectivement, il a l’air sympa et bien fini .
Intéressé egalement par une reference


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2019)

Sur le site il est vendu pour du 42 et 44 mm


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2019)

Dead head a dit:


> Je le trouve superbe. Il vient d'où ?



Voici le lien 

https://bangstraps.com/collections/...et-milanais-acier-inoxydable-noir-apple-watch


----------



## Bombigolo (30 Juillet 2019)

Merci pour le lien


----------



## Dead head (30 Juillet 2019)

Merci.  Je viens de passer commande.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2019)

Dead head a dit:


> Merci.  Je viens de passer commande.


J'ai le doute sur ce qu'il marque 
42  et 44 mm


----------



## Vanton (30 Juillet 2019)

Dead head a dit:


> Je le trouve superbe. Il vient d'où ?



L’image ? Du site d’Apple, tout simplement... [emoji57]


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> L’image ? Du site d’Apple, tout simplement... [emoji57]


J'avais pas fais le rapprochement


----------



## fousfous (31 Juillet 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Le milanais ?!? Entre l’épilation et le bord tranchant, ça n’est vraiment pas un de mes préférés... Mon actuel Boucle sport est autrement plus confortable !


Bah du tout d'épilation, la contrefaçon serait meilleur que l'original?


----------



## Bombigolo (31 Juillet 2019)

Contrefaçon, je veux bien , mais je viens de recevoir des bracelets nylon avec le scratch ,
commandés chez aliexpress et bien malin qui saurait faire la différence ....
A se demander si ils ne sortent pas de la même chaine de fabrication ? 

Le seul « detail » qui saute aux yeux , le tarif , en gros 40 fois moins cher


----------



## Vanton (1 Août 2019)

Je serais curieux d’en avoir des photos détaillées pour voir si effectivement on ne peut pas faire la différence...

Parce que oui Apple se gave, ses bracelets ne doivent pas coûter plus de 5€ à produire... Mais malgré tout j’ai du mal à croire que les contrefaçons soient vraiment indétectables...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2019)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Contrefaçon, je veux bien , mais je viens de recevoir des bracelets nylon avec le scratch ,
> commandés chez aliexpress et bien malin qui saurait faire la différence ....
> A se demander si ils ne sortent pas de la même chaine de fabrication ?
> 
> Le seul « detail » qui saute aux yeux , le tarif , en gros 40 fois moins cher



Une photo ?


----------



## Bombigolo (1 Août 2019)

Voila qques photos


----------



## Bombigolo (1 Août 2019)

Désolé pour le format , je ne maitrise pas trop ....
Le noir est d’origine , seule différence que j’ai remarqué en prenant les photos ,
les nouveaux font à peu près un cm de plus en longueur.
Ils s’adaptent parfaitement sur la montre et ne bougent pas .
A ce prix , j’ai déjà repassé une commande de nouvelles couleurs


----------



## Vanton (1 Août 2019)

Ils ont des attaches 42, pas 44.


----------



## Bombigolo (1 Août 2019)

l’etiquette 44 est sur celui livré avec la montre par Apple ...


----------



## fousfous (1 Août 2019)

On voit que les attaches sont différentes, de moins bonne qualité, mais c'est pas dramatique le système d'apple est bien fait et ça ne tombera pas!


----------



## Jura39 (8 Août 2019)

J’ai pas trop confiance avec ses bracelets
Peur de perdre la montre


----------



## fousfous (8 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> J’ai pas trop confiance avec ses bracelets
> Peur de perdre la montre


Le système d'attache d'apple est suffisamment bien fait pour que même des bracelets de mauvaises qualités ne tombent pas! Et puis il te suffit de faire une petite vérification après l'avoir mis


----------



## Jura39 (8 Août 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Le système d'attache d'apple est suffisamment bien fait pour que même des bracelets de mauvaises qualités ne tombent pas! Et puis il te suffit de faire une petite vérification après l'avoir mis



Ouais , mais j’ai toujours le doute


----------



## Vanton (8 Août 2019)

C’est sûr qu’un plastique bas de gamme peut mal vieillir et céder assez facilement...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> C’est sûr qu’un plastique bas de gamme peut mal vieillir et céder assez facilement...



Et au tarif de la montre , il faut prendre quelques précautions


----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2019)

Dead head a dit:


> Merci.  Je viens de passer commande.


Dès news ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2019)

Dead head a dit:


> Merci.  Je viens de passer commande.


Des news de ta commande ?


----------



## Dead head (25 Août 2019)

Salut ! Bracelet, arrivé. Aussi beau que je l'espérais.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2019)

Dead head a dit:


> Salut ! Bracelet, arrivé. Aussi beau que je l'espérais.


Une photo ?


----------



## LaJague (27 Août 2019)

Bracelet cuir façon sport, ça rend bien


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2019)

Sympa ce modèle en cuir


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2019)

Dead head a dit:


> Salut ! Bracelet, arrivé. Aussi beau que je l'espérais.


Pas de photo?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2019)

Pas encore d'imitation bracelet Apple Watch 5 sur le net 
je suis surpris


----------



## yabr (21 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas encore d'imitation bracelet Apple Watch 5 sur le net
> je suis surpris


C’est quoi le bracelet spécifique à la watch 5??


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> C’est quoi le bracelet spécifique à la watch 5??


Spécifique ?


----------



## Vanton (23 Septembre 2019)

Voilà les coloris de la saison sur les Boucle Sport.






Kaki / bleu nuit / poil de chameau / bleu d’Alaska / grenade






*Note de la modération : Merci de passer sur un format plus petit de photos*
*800x600 est très bien*


----------



## Vanton (23 Septembre 2019)

Et ceux des Boucle Sport Nike :

Bleu noble / lave en fusion
Sable du désert / volt
Rose explosif / baie sauvage


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2019)

Merci Vanton pour ses photos


----------



## Chris K (24 Septembre 2019)

Hello,

Je viens de recevoir le bracelet Hermès noir simple tour. Comment dire... pour le prix je m’attendais à un cuir légèrement plus épais.
Bof donc.


----------



## Vanton (24 Septembre 2019)

En général c’est la finesse et la souplesse du cuir qui font sa qualité.


----------



## Chris K (24 Septembre 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> En général c’est la finesse et la souplesse du cuir qui font sa qualité.



J’ai l’habitude d’habiller mes montres avec du cuir un peu plus épais (4 mm en général) que celui de l’Hermès (2 mm, dont je ne doute pas de la qualité mais trop fin je trouve) et généralement faits par des artisans (sur-mesure en fait) et je n’ai pas eu à me plaindre de leur qualité.


----------



## Vanton (24 Septembre 2019)

Après méfie toi... souvent il y a un support intermédiaire quand l’épaisseur est plus importante. 

Mais oui je comprends que l’on puisse vouloir un cuir à l’aspect plus rustique, plus brut et donc plus épais. L’ancien Boucle Classique Apple était plus épais d’ailleurs que les Boucle Moderne ou les Hermès


----------



## Kamisama (24 Septembre 2019)

J’aimerai acheter un bracelet en cuir pour mon Apple Watch série 5 mais qui n’est pas Apple , vous auriez des liens ?

J’ai actuellement le bracelet sport Apple et je songe à acheter le bracelet en cuir à 149 (bracelet boucle moderne havane) mais il l’air assez fragile 

C’est pour ça que je viens à vous , pour un bracelet de très bonne qualité en cuir pour environ 200€ maximum 

Merci d’avance


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2019)

Kamisama a dit:


> J’aimerai acheter un bracelet en cuir pour mon Apple Watch série 5 mais qui n’est pas Apple , vous auriez des liens ?
> 
> J’ai actuellement le bracelet sport Apple et je songe à acheter le bracelet en cuir à 149 (bracelet boucle moderne havane) mais il l’air assez fragile
> 
> ...


Celui de chez Apple est très bien


----------



## Vanton (25 Septembre 2019)

Le Boucle moderne je l’ai testé en noir et en aubergine l’autre jour.

Ils n’avaient pas le havane en démo.






Le aubergine passe pas du tout en photo...






Et le havane en vitrine :


----------



## Kamisama (25 Septembre 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Le Boucle moderne je l’ai testé en noir et en aubergine l’autre jour.
> 
> Ils n’avaient pas le havane en démo.
> 
> ...



Tu en penses quoi ? Je pense acheter ce bracelet (le boucle moderne noir ou aubergine)


----------



## Vanton (25 Septembre 2019)

Juras39, pourquoi tu m’as mis toutes les photos en bordel ? [emoji1]


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Juras39, pourquoi tu m’as mis toutes les photos en bordel ? [emoji1]



C’est à dire?
J’ai du toutes les redimensionner pour le topic

Explique moi que je corrige


----------



## Vanton (25 Septembre 2019)

Elles sont en désordre [emoji6]

Mais je ne sais pas si c’est toi, j’ai l’impression que ça a encore changé.

Édit : il y en a deux en double et les titres ne sont plus au bon endroit. Normalement les trois premières c’était le Boucle Moderne noir. Ensuite il y avait deux photos du Boucle Moderne aubergine. Et pour finir une photo du Boucle Moderne havane.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Elles sont en désordre [emoji6]
> 
> Mais je ne sais pas si c’est toi, j’ai l’impression que ça a encore changé.
> 
> Édit : il y en a deux en double et les titres ne sont plus au bon endroit. Normalement les trois premières c’était le Boucle Moderne noir. Ensuite il y avait deux photos du Boucle Moderne aubergine. Et pour finir une photo du Boucle Moderne havane.



Dis moi si je dois modifier 
En Mp merci


----------



## Patapon21 (5 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour à tous, 
J'envisage l'achat d'une série 5 en titane, je voulais le bracelet cuir "boudins" que je trouve sympa, ni trop sport ni trop chic, mais sur mon petit poignet la version 44 est trop grosse, je vais prendre une 40, et ne suis pas très fan du cuir "boucle moderne". Le vendeur à l'AppleStore m'a fait essayer la titane avec le bracelet à maillons argent, ça rend pas mal avec le léger effet brossé, malgré la différence de teinte, mais difficile de conclure en 2 minutes sous les spots du store. Quelqu'un a-t'il testé cette combinaison ?
Question subsidiaire, des bracelets cuir à conseiller ? J'ai vu ceux de Lucrin qui semblent bien fait, en tout cas sur les photos du site, mais avec des attaches argentées. Que donne ce type d'attache sur un boitier titane ?

Merci de vos retours


----------



## Chris K (31 Octobre 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je viens de recevoir le bracelet Hermès noir simple tour. Comment dire... pour le prix je m’attendais à un cuir légèrement plus épais.
> Bof donc.



Bonjour,

Suite à ma petite déception, me suis fait faire un bracelet sur mesure (choix du cuir et de sa couleur, ici du cordovan noir, de la couleur du fil cousu, de la largeur, la longueur et de la boucle). Il est mastoc c’est sûr mais me convient tout à fait.


----------



## Snoopy06000 (31 Octobre 2019)

Re je viens de voir ton post ^^ ça respire bien la qualité. A tout hasard ou as tu fait faire ou acheter ton bracelet si c'est possible de savoir. J en recherche également un de qualité.


----------



## Chris K (31 Octobre 2019)

Snoopy06000 a dit:


> Re je viens de voir ton post ^^ ça respire bien la qualité. A tout hasard ou as tu fait faire ou acheter ton bracelet si c'est possible de savoir. J en recherche également un de qualité.



Niveau qualité rien à redire. Par contre ce n’est pas un fabricant pour Apple Watch. J’entends pas là qu’il ne procure pas les attaches si particulières qui relient la montre au bracelet, faut en trouver soi-même. Si ça t’intéresse je t’envoie le lien ailleurs (veux pas qu’on m’accuse de faire de la pub ).


----------



## Snoopy06000 (4 Novembre 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Niveau qualité rien à redire. Par contre ce n’est pas un fabricant pour Apple Watch. J’entends pas là qu’il ne procure pas les attaches si particulières qui relient la montre au bracelet, faut en trouver soi-même. Si ça t’intéresse je t’envoie le lien ailleurs (veux pas qu’on m’accuse de faire de la pub ).



merci beaucoup pour les informations. Oui ça donne à réfléchir c'est un peu au-dessus de mon budget ce type de bracelets mais je pense que cela en vaut la peine à long-terme. Le fossé se ressert entre montre traditionnel et i watch avec ce type de bracelet.


----------



## yabr (26 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> La qualité n'est pas la mème , en plus risque d'allergie sur certains bracelets


qualité identique...allergie...c'est possible....en tous cas ça ne m'ai jamais arrivé...
tu sais Jura..les bracelets apple et aliexpress...sont sans doute faits dans le même quartier en chine...
je me suis offert aujourdui pour la modique somme de 2 € le dernier boucle bi color..bleu marine,bleu plus clair avec bordure blanche...hate de l'essayer


----------



## yabr (26 Novembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> qualité identique...allergie...c'est possible....en tous cas ça ne m'ai jamais arrivé...
> tu sais Jura..les bracelets apple et aliexpress...sont sans doute faits dans le même quartier en chine...
> je me suis offert aujourdui pour la modique somme de 2 € le dernier boucle bi color..bleu marine,bleu plus clair avec bordure blanche...hate de l'essayer


j'avais pas vu,celui de la photo juste dessus


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> qualité identique...allergie...c'est possible....en tous cas ça ne m'ai jamais arrivé...
> tu sais Jura..les bracelets apple et aliexpress...sont sans doute faits dans le même quartier en chine...
> je me suis offert aujourdui pour la modique somme de 2 € le dernier boucle bi color..bleu marine,bleu plus clair avec bordure blanche...hate de l'essayer



Qualité identique ? je doute 
Je suis ok les bracelets Apple sont hors de prix , mais c'est de l'Apple


----------



## Adrien_R (27 Novembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> qualité identique...allergie...c'est possible....en tous cas ça ne m'ai jamais arrivé...
> tu sais Jura..les bracelets apple et aliexpress...sont sans doute faits dans le même quartier en chine...
> je me suis offert aujourdui pour la modique somme de 2 € le dernier boucle bi color..bleu marine,bleu plus clair avec bordure blanche...hate de l'essayer



Bleu avec bordure blanche ? Je connais pas celui-la tu peux nous mettre une photo ?


----------



## yabr (27 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Qualité identique ? je doute
> Je suis ok les bracelets Apple sont hors de prix , mais c'est de l'Apple


au niveau de modeles boucle nylon,oui qualité identique...n'importe comment j'aime en changer souvent,quasiment tous les jours,alors hors de question que je paye 49€


----------



## yabr (27 Novembre 2019)

Adrien_R a dit:


> Bleu avec bordure blanche ? Je connais pas celui-la tu peux nous mettre une photo ?


----------



## Adrien_R (27 Novembre 2019)

Ah ok je vois maintenant merci  
Je me commanderais bien la product Red mais impossible a trouver sur AliExpress.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 145673



Sympa la couleur


----------



## yabr (27 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sympa la couleur


oui ))   j'adore les sport loop...pour moi ce sont les plus confortables...on ne les sent pas...pas de transpiration avec le sport....


----------



## Adrien_R (27 Novembre 2019)

Complètement d'accord avec toi  je ne mets plus du tout mon bracelet en "plastique" depuis l'achat d'un boucle sport !


----------



## Chris K (15 Octobre 2020)

Salut,

Je viens de recevoir le bracelet Active Strap Pro de chez Nomad. Bracelet mentionné ici.

Globalement un ensemble de bonne qualité mais deux bémols : les attaches, bien que jolies, manque de précision d’usinage : ça gigote sur la montre. Le bracelet fait transpirer (et nous ne sommes même plus en été). Moi qui suis habitué à des cuirs « classiques » ça me gêne.
En dehors de cela, le bracelet est joli je trouve, le matériaux à l’air résistant. Globalement une belle finition.


----------



## shaoling (25 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

Je vais bientôt recevoir mon Apple Watch Series 6 en acier inoxydable Graphite, et j'aimerais me faire une petite collection de bracelets pas trop chère.

Auriez-vous des sites de confiance, ou des vendeurs en particulier sur Aliexpress à recommander ?

En vous remerciant par avance


----------



## JChris64 (2 Octobre 2021)

bonsoir,

quelqu'un a t il commandé le bracelet tressé chez Band-band?
j'aimerais trouver un bracelet qui a le meme système d'attache en acier que l'original, pas ceux avec l'attache en plastique.
celui d'apple est top mais 99€...pas pour moi...
a voir sinon d'occasion, j'en ai trouvé un à 59€...
pas évident à trouver ce genre de bracelet en occasion...surtout avec une taille unique


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (3 Octobre 2021)

J’ai acheté quelques bracelets sur Amazon il y a quelques années.
Aucun n’a été suffisamment solide.
Depuis, je préfère mettre le prix et si j’achète un bracelet pour mon Watch, je n’achète que des bracelets .
C’est certes plus cher mais je n’ai pas envie de perdre ma montre quand je fais de la moto par exemple parce que le bracelet a cassé…
Du coup, je n’ai que trois bracelets Sport Loop (un noir, un Red Edition et un Kumquat)
Et c’est parfait, pour moi du moins…


----------



## JChris64 (11 Octobre 2021)

bonsoir,

j'ai fait l'expérience de commander chez Band band mon bracelet tressé unique...
identique à celui d'apple, même couleur (bleu atlantique pour ma part), mêmes attaches, le tout pour 59€, soit 40€ d'economisés.
c'est beaucoup plus simple qu'Apple pour la taille finalement, car il n'y a que 3 tailles ..au moins on sait à quoi s'attendre (ce qui n'est pas le cas pour les officiels qui n'ont pas tous la même longueur, pour une même taille...?! j'ai pu vérifier en posant des questions à plusieurs vendeurs sur leboncoin.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2021)

J'ai craqué et je viens de commander celui ci pour le sport


----------



## JChris64 (29 Octobre 2021)

Officiel je suppose ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> Officiel je suppose ?


Oui


----------



## JChris64 (29 Octobre 2021)

Et la Watch, tu l’as reçue ??


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> Et la Watch, tu l’as reçue ??


Non , pas avant fin Novembre , début Décembre 
le bracelet j'ai acheté sur la Baie 
j'ai juste reçu l'adaptateur 20 W pour charger la watch  à  25 €


----------



## Chris K (29 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai craqué et je viens de commander celui ci pour le sport



J’en ai retrouvé un bleu que je porte depuis quelques jours et je trouve la matière particulièrement inadaptée pour le sport (en dehors des sports aquatiques j’imagine) : elle fait transpirer la peau et le bracelet colle la peau.
J’aime bien la couleur qui change du noir ou de l’acier que je porte habituellement mais je sens que je vais pas le garder longtemps. Je vais remettre mon nomad.


----------



## JChris64 (29 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non , pas avant fin Novembre , début Décembre
> le bracelet j'ai acheté sur la Baie
> j'ai juste reçu l'adaptateur 20 W pour charger la watch  à  25 €


C’est super long ?!  
ah c’est vrai qu’avec la 7 tu as le câble usb-c … donc obligé de charger en 20w


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> J’en ai retrouvé un bleu que je porte depuis quelques jours et je trouve la matière particulièrement inadaptée pour le sport (en dehors des sports aquatiques j’imagine) : elle fait transpirer la peau et le bracelet colle la peau.
> J’aime bien la couleur qui change du noir ou de l’acier que je porte habituellement mais je sens que je vais pas le garder longtemps. Je vais remettre mon nomad.


C'est vrai que tu transpires avec , mais pour l'entretien je préfère


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2021)

Reçu ce matin


----------



## Ptimickey59 (29 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Reçu ce matin
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 244769


Sympa.

perso je préfère le cuir.
Que penses-tu de celui ci ? Conseillé par ibordelais 
SUNFWR Bracelet Compatible pour Apple Watch 44mm 40mm 42mm 38mm, Véritable Cuir de Remplacement Bracelet Compatible Femmes Hommes pour iWatch Série 6 SE 5 4 3 2 1
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B08L7QQJ36/ref=cm_sw_r_awdo_navT_a_4E96TPVAT8GH8K8DYB95


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2021)

Ptimickey59 a dit:


> Sympa.
> 
> perso je préfère le cuir.
> Que penses-tu de celui ci ? Conseillé par ibordelais
> ...


Pour le sport. J’évite le cuir 
Sinon le modèle cuir de ton lien est sympa, mais j’ai mieux
MP


----------



## Ptimickey59 (29 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour le sport. J’évite le cuir
> Sinon le modèle cuir de ton lien est sympa, mais j’ai mieux
> MP


Ok je vais voir ça.


----------



## Ptimickey59 (30 Décembre 2021)

Ptimickey59 a dit:


> Ok je vais voir ça.l


tu t'es endormis j'ai rien LOL


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2021)

Ptimickey59 a dit:


> Ok je vais voir ça.


Voila un exemple , je t'envoi cela par MP


----------



## Tox (3 Janvier 2022)

De mon côté, j'attends un bracelet silicone d'excellente facture (j'en ai déjà un pour mes montres mécaniques) monté sur des barrettes compatibles Apple Watch.
Barton Elite Silicone

Si l'ensemble tombe bien sur le poignet, c'est peut-être une bonne solution (et la possibilité d'avoir tous les bracelets disponibles en 22mm que ce soit auprès de Barton ou d'autres marques).
Collection Barton


----------



## Ptimickey59 (3 Janvier 2022)

Tox a dit:


> De mon côté, j'attends un bracelet silicone d'excellente facture (j'en ai déjà un pour mes montres mécaniques) monté sur des barrettes compatibles Apple Watch.
> Barton Elite Silicone
> 
> Si l'ensemble tombe bien sur le poignet, c'est peut-être une bonne solution (et la possibilité d'avoir tous les bracelets disponibles en 22mm que ce soit auprès de Barton ou d'autres marques).
> Collection Barton


J’ai jeté un œil à la collection Barton. Ça  a vraiment l’air pas mal. Comparativement à band band, qui se situe en France , où mets tu le curseur ?
J’ai d’autres photos sur des artisans côté sud de la France via Jura39. Après comparo Ceux de barton sont magnifiques, mais comment font ils pour avoir des prix sur du cuir ou de l’alligators  a 25€?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2022)

Ptimickey59 a dit:


> mais comment font ils pour avoir des prix sur du cuir ou de l’alligators  a 25€?


Epaisseur du cuir tres fin , la boucle est de petite qualité 
cela permet de baisser le tarif .
Si fabriqué par une machine , cela baisse le cout de la fabrication


----------



## Tox (4 Janvier 2022)

Pour le cuir, je ne saurais dire. Je n'ai jamais pris de bracelet dans cette matière chez eux. Le silicon est par contre très bien et très confortable.

Pour la boucle ardillon, c'est de bonne facture.


----------



## Ptimickey59 (4 Janvier 2022)

Tox a dit:


> Pour le cuir, je ne saurais dire. Je n'ai jamais pris de bracelet dans cette matière chez eux. Le silicon est par contre très bien et très confortable.
> 
> Pour la boucle ardillon, c'est de bonne facture.


d'accord.

Apres une nuit de réflexion, je me dis que du croco pour une AW7 ça fait un peu too much. Mieux vaut se rabattre sur du cuir. 

Je pense que quand je vais sauter le pas, je resterai sur du fournisseur français. j'ai pas bien vu que le cuir est trés fin, sur les video yt ça fait super qualitatif mais effectivement je m'explique pas les prix sauf si volume de taré ou concessions sur la qualite.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2022)

Ptimickey59 a dit:


> d'accord.
> 
> Apres une nuit de réflexion, je me dis que du croco pour une AW7 ça fait un peu too much. Mieux vaut se rabattre sur du cuir.


Il y a de très beau cuir , pour faire de superbes bracelets


----------



## fabidesca (12 Janvier 2022)

Ptimickey59 a dit:


> Sympa.
> 
> perso je préfère le cuir.
> Que penses-tu de celui ci ? Conseillé par ibordelais
> ...


Hello, est-ce que ce bracelet est compatible pour la Série 7 (41mm)

Je cherche un bracelet de ce style :


----------



## Ptimickey59 (12 Janvier 2022)

fabidesca a dit:


> Hello, est-ce que ce bracelet est compatible pour la Série 7?
> 
> Je cherche un bracelet de ce style :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 252305


Oui vous pouvez sélectionner les tailles regardez.


----------



## fabidesca (12 Janvier 2022)

Ptimickey59 a dit:


> Oui vous pouvez sélectionner les tailles regardez.


Il faut sélectionner quelle taille? Car c'est soit 38-40 et 42-44 

Si jamais vous avez d'autres bracelets de ce genre je suis preneur


----------



## Ptimickey59 (12 Janvier 2022)

fabidesca a dit:


> Il faut sélectionner quelle taille? Car c'est soit 38-40 et 42-44
> 
> Si jamais vous avez d'autres bracelets de ce genre je suis preneur


42-44. Adaptable sur 45.


----------



## fabidesca (12 Janvier 2022)

Ptimickey59 a dit:


> 42-44. Adaptable sur 45.


Mais du coup j'ai une 41 mm donc à priori 38-40 non?


----------



## Ptimickey59 (12 Janvier 2022)

Oui oui c’est bien ça


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2022)

J'ai hâte de recevoir ce modèle 
Entièrement fait à la main 




Cuir de surface et cuir en revers , tout deux en tannage végétal. Gris et non coloré (brut). Le fil est en lin poissé à la cire d'abeille afin de le rendre imputrescible. Coutures plates en point sellier (donc à la main)


----------



## Ptimickey59 (19 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai hâte de recevoir ce modèle
> Entièrement fait à la main
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 252927​
> Cuir de surface et cuir en revers , tout deux en tannage végétal. Gris et non coloré (brut). Le fil est en lin poissé à la cire d'abeille afin de le rendre imputrescible. Coutures plates en point sellier (donc à la main)


Pas mal du tout.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2022)

Ptimickey59 a dit:


> Pas mal du tout.


Yes , 
des photos suivront des la réception et le montage sur la watch


----------



## Tox (21 Janvier 2022)

J'ai reçu le bracelet silicone "Elite" de Barton Watch Bands. Je confirme la bonne qualité de l'ensemble. La matière du bracelet est très souple et douce. Son dessin épouse bien la forme du poignet et devrait se montrer suffisamment "respirant" durant les saisons plus chaudes. A noter la présence d'une encoche très bien pensée afin que les deux passants ne se déplacent pas sur le bracelet durant les activités sportives.

La boucle est solide, anodisée noire et brossée. Les embouts Apple Watch sont noirs brillants et s'ajustent bien à la boîte. A noter qu'une version couleur acier est disponible pour les embouts et la boucle. Petite remarque : peut-être aurais-je souhaité que ces embouts aient juste un petit peu moins de jeu dans leurs logements. Peut-être aussi que c'est une garantie de ne pas forcer sur la boîte.

Le bracelet vient en deux longueurs, ce qui donne au total trois embouts Apple Watch. Chaque brin du bracelet est muni d'une pompe rapide (démontable sans outil). J'ai donc commandé un second bracelet dans une autre couleur, mais avec les embouts noirs. J'utiliserai ainsi les deux embouts Apple Watch restant (sur les brins inutilisés) pour mes prochains bracelets venant d'autres fabricants.

Bref, je recommande !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2022)

Petite présentation de mon bracelet cuir fait entièrement à la main reçu hier dans un petit étui du plus bel effet 


































​Cuir de surface et cuir en revers , tout deux en tannage végétal. Gris et non coloré (brut). Le fil est en lin poissé à la cire d'abeille afin de le rendre imputrescible. Coutures plates en point sellier (donc à la main)

Bravo au créateur *Yvan* pour ce magnifique travail de qualité 

Si ce genre de bracelet vous intéresse n'hésitez pas à me contacter en MP pour que je vous donne les coordonnées 
(Vous pouvez choisir la couleur du cuir , la couleur de la tranche et celui des coutures ainsi que la couleur des boucles d'attaches qui vont sur la Watch)


----------



## LaJague (22 Janvier 2022)

Un ordre de prix stp ? On est dans les 100 ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2022)

LaJague a dit:


> Un ordre de prix stp ? On est dans les 100 ?


Non , beaucoup moins 
Il faut compter 60 €  avec les fdp 
voici les coordonnées de ce fabricant de bracelet 
Http://www.facebook.com/yvan.made.in.jura


----------



## Ptimickey59 (24 Janvier 2022)

Très propre


----------



## Diaoulic (25 Janvier 2022)

Devis demandé,
Merci pour le plan Jura


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2022)

Diaoulic a dit:


> Devis demandé,
> Merci pour le plan Jura


Bonjour,
Vous avez trouvé votre bonheur ?


----------



## Diaoulic (28 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Vous avez trouvé votre bonheur ?


Hello,
Oui, nickel, je devrais le recevoir courant Février
J’ ai opté pour un modèle simple, avec le ptite couture « genre » épissure (ça doit être mon côté marin )
Celui ci adapté:


----------



## Diaoulic (2 Février 2022)

Aller, un ptit "unboxing" du bracelet reçu ce matin.
Fabriqué par Yvan, le créateur présenté par Jura 39.
Le cuir est splendide, rigide, le travail es très bien réalisé,  le colis est joli et comprends une carte sympa.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2022)

@Diaoulic
Superbe choix  
il est magnifique 
j'adore


----------



## Gwen (4 Février 2022)

J'aime beaucoup également. C'est sobre et on voit immédiatement que c'est de l'artisanat.


----------



## Diaoulic (4 Février 2022)

oui vraiment content du résultat final, de plus Yvan est très sympa. Ayant repéré Dans ses créa quelque chose qui me plaisait ce fut rapide, mais si vous êtes intéressé, n'hésitez pas à lui soumettre vos questions/demandes de conseils.


----------



## alx7.6 (11 Mars 2022)

client chez band-band depuis plusieurs années, j'ai été déçu avec les bracelets boucle unique tressée... ( tresse qui casse sous la fixation, bracelet trop serré ou trop lache ) bref je viens de recevoir le boucle tressée vert vif d'apple. a 99€ je ne rachèterais pas un autre bracelet de si tôt  mais la qualité n'a rien a voir et niveau taille c'est un peu mieux. ( impossible d'en essayer un chez le premium reseller  la ou j'habite ..) voici une photo.


----------



## Monsieur Lu (15 Juin 2022)

gwen a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup également. C'est sobre et on voit immédiatement que c'est de l'artisanat.


Bonjour. Je suis preneur des coordonnées du créateur de ces bracelets en cuir, si Jura est dans les parages.


----------



## peyret (16 Juin 2022)

Monsieur Lu a dit:


> si Jura est dans les parages.


Salut,

Tu risques d'attendre longtemps Jura39 —>


----------



## LaJague (16 Juin 2022)

peyret a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Tu risques d'attendre longtemps Jura39 —>
> 
> ...


Aie


----------



## Monsieur Lu (16 Juin 2022)

peyret a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Tu risques d'attendre longtemps Jura39 —>
> 
> ...


Ah ben forcément, ça va prendre du temps 
Parmi les clients du dénommé Yvan qui semblent satisfaits de leurs bracelets, certains peuvent peut-être m’aider ?


----------



## Anthony (16 Juin 2022)

Monsieur Lu a dit:


> certains peuvent peut-être m’aider ?


Le lien vers la page Facebook du créateur est juste au-dessus :        #1 003    (Et puis alors pas merci de m’avoir rappelé l’existence de ce sujet, ça va encore me couter des sous, cette affaire !)


----------



## Monsieur Lu (16 Juin 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Le lien vers la page Facebook du créateur est juste au-dessus :        #1 003    (Et puis alors pas merci de m’avoir rappelé l’existence de ce sujet, ça va encore me couter des sous, cette affaire !)


Merci pour le lien et … désolé pour le rappel.


----------



## Grome136 (15 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous !
J’ai une série 4 avec plusieurs bracelets silicone (ou amazon) qui avec sont devenus un peu collant et que je n’arrive pas a vraiment bien nettoyer, ils ont moins d’un an. Avez vous une astuce pour ça ou tout lés silicones finissent comme ça ? Sachant que je suis plombier et que je bricole pas mal avec. 
Les bracelets officiels dont ils ca aussi ?

Merci !


----------



## fousfous (15 Septembre 2022)

Le bracelet silicone de la première apple watch (donc 2015) ne colle, donc pas ce problème sur les officiels.


----------



## Anthony (15 Septembre 2022)

Grome136 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> J’ai une série 4 avec plusieurs bracelets silicone (ou amazon) qui avec sont devenus un peu collant et que je n’arrive pas a vraiment bien nettoyer, ils ont moins d’un an. Avez vous une astuce pour ça ou tout lés silicones finissent comme ça ? Sachant que je suis plombier et que je bricole pas mal avec.
> Les bracelets officiels dont ils ca aussi ?
> 
> Merci !


C’est un problème assez courant sur les bracelets qui ne sont pas fabriqués en fluoroélastomère comme ceux d’Apple, ou utilisent des élastomères de piètre qualité. La couche superficielle, qui donne généralement la finition au toucher ou la brillance, se dégrade rapidement, et laisse apparaitre un plastique qui pègue. (L’autre avantage du fluoroélastomère utilisé par Apple ou dans les bracelets FMK des montres de plongée par exemple, c’est sa résistance aux produits chimiques, aux huiles, aux solvants… Ce n’est pas un détail quand on est plombier.)


----------



## Grome136 (15 Septembre 2022)

Ah c’est une bonne nouvelle ça ! Vu la différence de prix j’espérais bien qu’ils soient de meilleurs qualité mais c’est mieux d’être sûr. Je vais regarder pour en commander.
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Anthony (16 Septembre 2022)

Grome136 a dit:


> Ah c’est une bonne nouvelle ça ! Vu la différence de prix j’espérais bien qu’ils soient de meilleurs qualité mais c’est mieux d’être sûr. Je vais regarder pour en commander.
> Merci pour vos réponses


Après je n’ai pas testé tous les produits. Mais si tu as des idées, j’ai quelques morceaux de bracelets qui trainent à la rédac, ça peut être marrant de tester.


----------



## Grome136 (16 Septembre 2022)

J’ai fais un essai avec un presque neuf non officiel, juste à laisser trempé dans le l’eau et du savon pendant une après-midi, ça a déjà atténué l’effet peau de pêche


----------



## fousfous (16 Septembre 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Après je n’ai pas testé tous les produits. Mais si tu as des idées, j’ai quelques morceaux de bracelets qui trainent à la rédac, ça peut être marrant de tester.


Met dans de l'eau saturé en sel, je suis sur que tu verras le clou rouiller en quelques heures.


----------



## JChris64 (17 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Je viens de commander un bracelet boucle sport . Ayant un poignet fin, savez vous si le bracelet va faire le tour de mon poignet ?
La partie « double » de la boucle ( celle qui est à ras de l’attache … peut on la plaquer afin qu elle ne soit pas trop épaisse ?


----------

